# Wer fährt einen Summitrider Rahmen bzw. Komplettbike?



## rmfausi (29. April 2011)

Hallo an alle Transalprider,
mich würde mal interessieren wer alles ein Transalp Summitrider Rahmen (Eigenaufbau) oder ein Komplettbike von Transalp fährt. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rahmen und möchte mich mit anderen austauschen.

Die User die ich kenne oder die Bilder hier im Forum eingestellt haben:

rmfausi
Björn_U
Ransom Andy

Gibts noch weitere?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bandite2010 (4. Mai 2011)

joa da bin ich dann wohl auch dabei 

Hab mir selbst ein Bike aufgebaut und den Rahmen verwendet.

TOP, mehr kann man nicht sagen! 

Ein Bild kommt wenn ich das verbogene Schaltauge wieder grade hab und die Schaltung wieder dran ist 

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpnfan (31. Juli 2011)

Hi rmfausi,

ich sehe Du fährst neben dem Summitrider (mit welcher Federgabel?) auch ein Nerve XC. Wann nutzt Du welches Rad und was gefällt Dir speziell am Summitrider?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## rmfausi (1. August 2011)

Hallo Peter,
ja ich fahre beide Räder . Im Summitrider fahre ich z.Zt. eine RS Recon 351 85-130mm U-Turn Stahlfedergabel oder einer Reba mit 115mm. Das Rad macht einfach nur Spass. Die Geometrie/Sitzposition beim Summitrider ist aufrechter, nicht so gestreckt wie beim Nerve XC. Den Transalp Rahmen habe ich bewusst als tourentauglicher Singlespeeder aufgebaut. Ich fahre hier bei mir eigentlich mit beiden Rädern die gleichen Strecken (nicht nur CC auch gerne mehr). Das Nerve XC nehme ich dann für längere Touren wie z.B. letztes Wochenende  Rennsteigbefahrung oder Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne. Mit dem Summitrider und der Reba war ich auch schon im Bikepark wo ich mit dem XC eigentlich nicht hin gegangen wäre. 

Ich hoffe ich habe Dir ein wenig geholfen. Vielleicht kommt demnächst auch eine Revelation und 1x9 ans Rad, mal sehen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rpnfan (5. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das Rad macht einfach nur Spass. Die Geometrie/Sitzposition beim Summitrider ist aufrechter, nicht so gestreckt wie beim Nerve XC. Den Transalp Rahmen habe ich bewusst als tourentauglicher Singlespeeder aufgebaut. Ich fahre hier bei mir eigentlich mit beiden Rädern die gleichen Strecken (nicht nur CC auch gerne mehr). Das Nerve XC nehme ich dann für längere Touren wie z.B. letztes Wochenende  Rennsteigbefahrung oder Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne. Mit dem Summitrider und der Reba war ich auch schon im Bikepark wo ich mit dem XC eigentlich nicht hin gegangen wäre.



Hallo Rainer,

danke für Beschreibungen. Ja, das hilft mir schon ein gutes Stück weiter. Ich suche ein XC-Rad, mit dem man aber auch mal recht stark verblockte Sachen -- auch in nassem / rutschigem Gelände gut bewältigen kann. Bin da noch am schwanken zwischen HT und Fully. Beim Summitrider dachte ich, dass ich durch die Möglichtkeit gut 2,4 Reifen fahren zu können für meine Bedürfnisse evtl. 'nen schönen Kompromiss finden könnte. Toll wäre, wenn ich TA-Räder mal im Raum München antesten könnte. Und wenn es nur 'ne Hofrunde wäre, um 'n Gefühl für die Geomtrie von verschiedenen Modellen zu bekommen  Nach deiner Beschreibung klingt es für mich, dass ich auch beim Stoker bleiben kann (viele 2,4 hab' ich in einem Telefonat mit TA erfahren sollen da auch noch drauf passen) oder doch ein Fully mit nicht zuviel Federweg in Betracht ziehen.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## rmfausi (5. August 2011)

Hallo Peter,
stark verblockte Sachen auch in nassem und oder rutschigem Gelände ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein Problem der Reifenwahl bzw. Fahrtechnik als eine Rahmenfrage.  Wenn du "nur" ein XC Rad suchst, dann hast du mit dem Stoker bestimmt keinen schlechten Rahmen. Da es den Summitrider nur gepulvert gibt, ist er ca. 400g schwerer als der Stoker Rahmem in eloxiert. Jetzt kommts drauf an wie schwer du fahrfertig bist und ob dir der Stoker Rahmen ausreicht. Ich bin den Summitrider eine Zeit lang auch mit einer RockShox Reba Gabel gefahren, das geht natürlich auch und er fährt sich damit schon gut wendig. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rpnfan (14. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> stark verblockte Sachen auch in nassem und oder rutschigem Gelände ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein Problem der Reifenwahl bzw. Fahrtechnik als eine Rahmenfrage.



Danke für's Feedback. Ja, stimme ich zu. Daher ja meine Überlegung mit welchem Rahmen ich 2,4er Reifen fahren kann. Hab' noch ein klein wenig Testfahrten machen können (leider nicht mit TA24) und werd' jetzt wohl doch beim Fully landen. Das TA-Fully interessiert mich aber nicht mehr, da ich festgestellt habe, dass ich die Brain-Dämpfer so gut finde, dass ich kein Fully ohne möchte...

Dann noch viel Spaß im Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2011)

sorry aber du bist ein ahnungsloser Dummschwätzer !

wie erklärst du mir bitte dann die zwei (!) defekten Summitrider Rahmen die mir Tansalp freiwillig (!) zurückgenommen hat ?!
Die waren zwar noch nicht gebrochen im Sinne des Wortes "gebrochen", hatten aber beide den "üblichen" Riss an der Schweißnaht Sitzstrebe/Sattelrohr und das je nach lächerlichen 600km im Touren/AM Einsatz.
Und bei auftretenden Rissen im Rahmen, bei denen man nach jeder Tour auch noch beobachten kann das sie größer geworden sind, warte ich sicher nicht bis mir der Rahmen unterm Hintern zusammenbricht. 
Da ist mir meine Gesundheit und die Verantwortung gegenüber meiner Familie einfach zu wichtig !
Ich werde auch einen Teufel tun und einen Riss auf eigene Kosten röntgen/untersuchen zu lassen, insbesondere innerhalb der Garantiezeit. Schließlich schaffen es andere Hersteller auch Rahmen zu bauen die nicht reißen, auch nach Jahren härtesten Einsatzes nicht. 

Fakt ist, sehr viele der hier im Forum bekannten 2010/2011er Summitrider Rahmen sind gerissen !
Fakt ist auch, dass Transalp das (leider) totschweigt anstatt sich mal offen dazu zu äußern. Mir gegenüber waren sie dann auch noch unehrlich was die Fehlerhäufigkeit und Verfügbarkeit von neuen (Ersatz) Rahmen angeht.
Für mich sind sie daher völlig unten durch !
Egal was sie vielleicht 2012 an neuen interessanten (Summitrider) Rahmen bringen. Da kommt von anderen ebenfalls einiges neues und das sind Firmen denen ich nach den Erfahrungen mit meinen Summitrider Rahmen mehr Vertrauen entgegenbringe 

und ja, die Geometrie und damit die Fahreigenschaften sind klasse ! 
aber die war mehr oder weniger vom Liteville 101 "geklaut" und gibt es in der Art & Weise auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## obersteeg (28. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sorry aber du bist ein ahnungsloser Dummschwätzer !
> 
> wie erklärst du mir bitte dann die zwei (!) defekten Summitrider Rahmen die mir Tansalp freiwillig (!) zurückgenommen hat ?!
> Die waren zwar noch nicht gebrochen im Sinne des Wortes "gebrochen", hatten aber beide den "üblichen" Riss an der Schweißnaht Sitzstrebe/Sattelrohr und das je nach lächerlichen 600km im Touren/AM Einsatz.
> ...




"der ton macht die musik"
so wie du dich benimmst würde ich mit dir auch nicht mehr sprechen wollen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2011)

obersteeg schrieb:


> "der ton macht die musik"
> so wie du dich benimmst würde ich mit dir auch nicht mehr sprechen wollen.


setzt mal die Fanboy Brille ab und lies dir den Post von dem Typ durch, auf dessen zweifelhaften Post ich geantwortet habe
Der hat hier einfach mal alle deren Summitrider Rahmen nachweislich gerissen ist, als Lügner hingestellt. 

und Transalp redet über das Thema ja mit keinem hier, klärt nicht auf und macht einen auf Vogelstrauß. 
Mit mir brauchen die nicht mehr reden, der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung der Ton macht die Musik, ganz klar. Aber was ist so falsch an Björns Aussagen bzw. Fakten? Ich bin auch ein  Betroffener. Am 1.November habe ich auch einen Riss am Sattelrohr (halb durch) und an der Sitzrohrverstärkung festgestellt. Nach einem Anruf bei Transalp wurde mir der Rahmen getauscht. Auf Nachfrage bei TA was der Grund der Risse sei, wurde mir keine Antwort gegeben.
Für mich war es auch wichtig, das der Rahmen als All-Mountain/Enduro verkauft wurde/wird und nicht als CC-Rahmen. Daher erwarte ich gewissermaßen schon, das er stabiler als ein CC-Rahmen ist und länger hält als eine 1/2 Saison.

Also, ich kann Björn schon gut verstehen, bei ihm hatte der Rahmen noch kürzer gehalten als bei mir. Ich bin mit dem Tauschrahmen wieder unterwegs und fahre wieder die gleichen Touren/Strecken im gleichen Aufbau wie mit dem alten Rahmen. Ich hoffe eigentlich auch das mein Rahmen jetzt hebt. Das weiss ich aber nicht 100% genau.  

Nochmal, Transalp hat den Rahmen anstandslos umgetauscht. Das ist schon ein guter Service, ohne Frage. Ich bin halt mal gespannt ob ich dieses nochmals in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. Dezember 2011)

mal blöd gefragt  
du hast einen rahmen der risse hat 
pulvern lassen


----------



## Andcream (24. März 2012)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob so etwas wie der Summitrider Rahmen nochmal kommen soll? Hab schon lange nichts mehr darüber gehört oder überlesen


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2012)

Hi,
es soll im April einen Nachfolger geben, habe ich mal gehört. Genaueres 
weiss ich auch nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Andcream (27. März 2012)

Wäre schade wenn nix mehr kommen würde. Wollte mir als es das Summitrider noch gab schon bestellen hab dann aber zu lange gewartet. Vielleicht auch ganz gut so wenn ich lese das der Rahmen bei fast jedem Risse bekommen hat


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2012)

Hallo Summitrider Fahrer,
ich bin heute aus dem Club ausgetreten. Es war eine tolle Zeit und hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet. 

Lebt wohl, rmfausi.


----------



## hoelzi (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe im letzten Jahr einen Summitrider Rahmen gekauft, ich wollte mir ein Tourenbike
aufbauen. Nachdem man aber soviel über defekte Rahmen liest habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr den Rahmen aufzubauen bzw. dann auch zu fahren. Muss ein blödes Gefühl sein, mit einem Bike zufahren auf welches man sich nicht verlassen kann.
Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit Transalp wurde mir gesagt, es liege an den zu weit herausgezogenen Sattelstützen, würde man auf eine Einstecktiefe von 15cm achten, würde nix passieren.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie hoch die Anzahl der defekten Rahmen ist und ob die im Rahmen der Garantie ausgelieferten Rahmen jetzt halten ?
Und kann man den Rahmen auf Grund der mangelnden Haltbarkeit zurückgeben oder muss man warten bis er gerissen ist ?
Ich möchte hier keine Endlosdisskusion anzetteln, aber es könnte sich ja auch hier einmal der Vertreiber zu Worte melden, denn das tut er ja auch wenn es heisst, neue Produkte anzupreisen. Zu diesem Thema ist schon viel geschrieben worden, man möge mir verzeihen das ich noch einmal davon Anfange.
Ich bin echt ratlos und frustriert, was ist nur aus der so viel zitierten Bikerfamilie geworden? Aber anscheinend geht es überall nur noch um das liebe Geld.
Naja, ich weiss noch nicht was ich tun werde, aber wahrscheinlich warte ich nicht so lange warten bis der rahmen defekt ist, sondern werde mich andersweitig orientieren denn es bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig.
Viele Grüße aus Nordhessen,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. April 2012)

Als einer der ersten die den Rahmen hatten und auch als einer der ersten Betroffenen muss ich da noch einmal das Wort ergreifen. 
TA macht es ja nicht, was ich an der ganzen Sache eigentlich als das ärgerlichste empfinde. Vogelstraußtaktik funktioniert in der heutigen Zeit bei so etwas eben nicht mehr.
Dabei wäre der Rahmen an sich (theoretisch) ja klasse und z.Zt. mehr oder weniger konkurrenzlos. 



hoelzi schrieb:


> Nachdem man aber soviel über defekte Rahmen liest habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr den Rahmen aufzubauen bzw. dann auch zu fahren. Muss ein blödes Gefühl sein, mit einem Bike zufahren auf welches man sich nicht verlassen kann.



es ist komisch aber es geht 
ärgerlich ist wenn dann der Ersatzrahmen auch wieder reißt....



hoelzi schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit Transalp wurde mir gesagt, es liege an den zu weit herausgezogenen Sattelstützen, würde man auf eine Einstecktiefe von 15cm achten, würde nix passieren.



das halte ich schlicht für eine (Not) Lüge oder Unwissenheit !
Der Rahmen ist so tief geschnitten, was für eine Stützenlänge soll man denn da nehmen ? einen Besenstiel ?
meine 400mm Stütze war im uphill immer ~14cm drinnen und im downhill immer unten !
und vor allem würde es bei zu geringer Einstecktiefe eher Risse am Oberrohr geben und nicht hinten am Übergang Sitzstrebe-Sitzrohr. 
Das Sitzrohr müsste für das Schadensbild zu erzeugen nach vorne gebogen werden. Nur wie soll das gehen wenn das dicke Oberrohr deutlich höher ansetzt und diese Kräfte alle abstützt/aufnimmt ?
Die mir bekannten Fälle sind alle (zuerst) auf der linken Sitzstrebe gerissen und das ist die Bremsenseite. Es fehlt IMHO schlicht und ergreifend eine Bremsmomentabstützung. Sprich, die mit div. Adaptern auch noch sehr hoch (= langer Hebel) auf der Sitzstrebe sitzende Bremse drückt/biegt die etwas zu schwach (?) ausgelegte Strebe einfach nur durch.
Und dann reißt eben der vom schweißen am meisten geschwächte Punkt ab. Aufgrund des langen Hebels ist das eben oberhalb der Schweißnaht.
Vergleichbare Rahmen anderer Hersteller haben deswegen eine zusätzliche Verstrebung zwischen Sitzstrebe und der unteren Strebe....oder die Sitzstrebe wie auch die Schweißnaht ist ausreichend dimensioniert.
z.B. ein Liteville 101 Rahmen hält das auch aus...und ist sogar noch etwas leichter



hoelzi schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie hoch die Anzahl der defekten Rahmen ist



Die hier im Forum sind, scheint es, zu fast 100% betroffen. Bei dem einen früher, bei dem anderen später und wieder bei anderen auch schon zweimal... 



hoelzi schrieb:


> und ob die im Rahmen der Garantie ausgelieferten Rahmen jetzt halten ?



klare Antwort.... Nein !



hoelzi schrieb:


> Und kann man den Rahmen auf Grund der mangelnden Haltbarkeit zurückgeben oder muss man warten bis er gerissen ist ?



das hängt von der Kulanz von TA ab !
und selbst wenn er gerissen ist musst du ihnen eigentlich die Chance zum nachbessern einräumen = neuer Rahmen oder gar schweißen lassen
Erst nach (IMHO) drei vergeblichen Versuchen hast du def. ein Recht auf Rückabwicklung.
Alles vorher ist Kulanz seitens des Herstellers.
Das gilt übrigens für alle(s) !



hoelzi schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss noch nicht was ich tun werde, aber wahrscheinlich warte ich nicht so lange warten bis der rahmen defekt ist, sondern werde mich andersweitig orientieren denn es bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig.



bau ihn auf und fahre damit
das reißt nicht von jetzt auf gleich
je nach Farbe sieht man das meist recht bald. Meine beiden haben je nur 600km gehalten aber die wurden auch fast immer artgerecht als Allmountain eingesetzt. 
Die beiden von Rainer haben etwas mehr km durchgehalten.

Und da die Komponenten alle mehr oder weniger Standard Größen haben, findet man auf dem Markt etliche Rahmen auf die man die Teile im Falle eines Falles schnell umgebaut hat. Das Schaftrohr der Gabel muss man ja nicht gleich auf das absolut kürzeste Maß abschneiden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. April 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr müsste für das Schadensbild zu erzeugen nach vorne gebogen werden. Nur wie soll das gehen wenn das dicke Oberrohr deutlich höher ansetzt und diese Kräfte alle abstützt/aufnimmt ?


da mir gerade ein Bild des TA über den Weg gelaufen ist muss ich die Aussage oben etwas korrigieren.
Es ist nicht das Oberrohr, das deutlich höher ansetzt, sondern das eingesetzte Gusset. Das stützt das Sitzrohr nach vorne zum Oberrohr hin ab


----------



## hoelzi (13. April 2012)

Hallo und Danke für deine guten Ausführungen,
werde mal schaun was ich tue, ist nur doof wenn ich jetzt etwas aufbaue was dann evtl.
den Geist aufgibt. Aber so ist es nun mal.
Grüße vom Hoelzi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. April 2012)

wie gesagt, es gibt sehr viele Rahmen bei denen die Komponenten passen
ich braucht lediglich einen neuen Steuersatz (da Bestandteil des Summitrider Kaufs), einen neuen Umwerfer und einen anderen Adapter für die hintere Bremse. Der Rest ging 1:1 rüber auf den neuen Rahmen


----------



## hoelzi (13. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich schau im Mom. auch ein wenig rum, evtl. Nicolai oder Santa Cruz. Wie gesagt
mal schaun was passiert.
Grüße


----------



## Andcream (16. April 2012)

Hab ich grade auf Facebook gesehen: 

Transalp Mountainbikes: Der Nachfolger des Summitrider Rahmens wird gerade in Taiwan gefertigt. Hat sich leider alles etwas verzögert. Der Rahmen wird wohl im Juni verfügbar sein

Die Antwort auf die Fragen von jemand ob das Summitrider wieder in den Verkauf kommt


----------



## rmfausi (16. April 2012)

Das hat Hr. Reising am Telefon zu mir auch gesagt, neue Schweisserfirma und im Juni gibts dann wieder einen Summitrider. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, aber ich bin raus aus dem Club.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## andikue (17. April 2012)

Summitrider ist für 2012 zurück...

http://www.transalp24.de/Hardtail-Transalp-Summitrider-AM-30
http://www.transalp24.de/Hardtail-Transalp-Summitrider-AM-20
und hier dann das Topmodell:
http://www.transalp24.de/Hardtail-Transalp-Summitrider-AM-10


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2012)

andikue schrieb:


> Summitrider ist für 2012 zurück...
> 
> http://www.transalp24.de/Hardtail-Transalp-Summitrider-AM-30
> http://www.transalp24.de/Hardtail-Transalp-Summitrider-AM-20
> ...


das sind aber wohl noch alte Bilder

mich würde am meisten interessieren was gegen das Problem der abreißenden Sitzstreben gemacht wurde !


----------



## BaerLee (19. April 2012)

Also mein Rahmen hält jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr und 3tkm. Bin fahrfertig bei ca. 92kg. Das Wildeste was ich damit mache, dürften ca. 1m Drops ins Flat sein. Ansonsten eben chillige bis ruppige Mittelgebirgstrails. Kleine Kicker und Jibbs werden grundsätzlich mitgenommen. Wenns richtig ruppig wird halte ich an sich eher drauf, als HT freundliche Maßnamen einzuleiten. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, bei welchen "Stunts" den Leuten hier der Rahmen gerissen ist (falls man das mitbekommen hat) oder was die Leute damit gefahren sind bzw. was sie wiegen. Traten die Risse vll nur bei bestimmten Rahmengröße auf? Vll bekommen wir hier ja mal ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel, TA scheint ja zu dem Thema leider zu schweigen. Auch wenn ansonsten der Service mMn passt.

Hier mal mein Setup:
Rahmen 21", Sektor 150 DP Coil, LRS M1600, mit FA in 2,4 max. 2,0 bar, eher weniger. Das zusammen federt schonmal ein bisschen was weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2012)

Hallo BaerLee,
ich fahre im Prinzip genau das selbe wie du. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85kg. Was sind bei dir kleine Kicker, gebaute oder natürliche? 

Von Herr Reising wurde mir das Problem so erklärt: Aluminium muss nach dem Schweißen nachgeglüht werden, mehrere Stunden bei x °C. Wenn das nicht korrekt eingehalten wird kommts zu Spannungen und der Rahmen bekommt an der Schweißnaht Risse. Die Firma di in Taiwan für Transalp den Rahmen schweißt wurde gewechselt und bei der neuen sollen/werden die Probleme nicht mehr auftreten.

Den anderen ex Transalp Fahrer den ich persönlich kenne, fährt auch im Mittelgebirge (Pfalz) mit dem gleichen Fahrprofil wie du und ich. Er ist ein bisschen schwerer wie ich. 

Wenn du einen Rahmen hast der funktioniert, sei froh. Das Rad fährt sich wirklich klasse und hat mir sehr viel Freude beim Fahren gemacht. Ich hätte auch lieber einen gehabt der hält.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Er ist ein bisschen schwerer wie ich.


das lasse ich jetzt aber gerade mal eben noch so durchgehen !! 

meine beiden Rahmen (Gr. L) sind jedenfalls bei eigentlich lächerlichen 600km Laufleistung und AM artgerechter Fahrweise gerissen. Keine größeren Drops als mal irgendwo 1-2 Treppenstufen oder ähnlich hohes.


----------



## BaerLee (20. April 2012)

Klein ist ja relativ, das stimmt. Meine natürliche Kicker und gebaute, über einen Baumstamm oder so. In Zahlen ist das schwer auszudrücken, würde sagen Sprünge, bei denen man 2-3m (je nach Geschwindigkeit) weit fliegt traue ich mir zu und nehme die auch gerne mit. Für einen Freerider fängt "klein" wahrscheinlich eher so bei 10m an.
Vll verteilen sich die Kräfte in dem XL Rahmen besser? Oder mein Rahmen ist einfach ordentlich nachbehandelt. Fährt sich echt geil, wäre froh wenn der noch was halten würde.


----------



## hoelzi (25. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
habe jetzt nach langen Überlegungen meinen Sumitrider zusammengebaut. Ich denke es 
ist ein tolles MTB im Endurostyle geworden. Da ich aber mich mehr dem Laufen widmen werde, habe ich mich entschlossen das Bike zu verkaufen. 
Verbaut wurden viele Neuteile, der Rahmen hat noch Garantie und ist nur zum Test der angebauten Teile gefahren worden! Alle Scheuerstellen sind abgeklebt.
Wer also interesse hat kann es ab Morgen bei Ebay ersteigern. Bei ernsthaften Kaufabsichten einfach schreiben.
Bilder gibts in meinem Album.
Grüße, Hoelzi 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1196472
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290768938186?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## classictrailer (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo möchte den Threat mal wieder beleben. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HT das Richtung AM bzw. Enduro geht. Das Summit sieht ja auf der Transalp Homepage von den Daten her sehr interessant aus. Gibt es denn jemanden der den alten oder neuen Rahmen (anscheinend wurde der für 2013 verbessert) bereits fährt und mal seine Erfahrung mitteilen möchte?
Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Mai 2013)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> meine beiden Rahmen (Gr. L) sind jedenfalls bei eigentlich lächerlichen 600km Laufleistung und AM artgerechter Fahrweise gerissen. Keine größeren Drops als mal irgendwo 1-2 Treppenstufen oder ähnlich hohes.



Gilt entsprechend nur für den alten Rahmen
beim neuen sind ein paar Dinge geändert worden, u.a. gibt es nun eine Bremsmomentabstützung, und damit sollte der nun haltbarer sein


----------



## classictrailer (8. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info.
Gibt es sonst noch jemand der sich mit dem Thema Transalp und Summit beschäftigt?


----------



## Roonieman (8. Mai 2013)

Schreib doch mal den donei an. Er hat doch ein Summit. Er wird dir bestimmt erfahrungen geben können. Er hat in den Ambition Team Thread geschrieben.
Gruß

Tatapalk


----------



## Opachakka (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo classictrailer,

ich hatte den alten Summitrider Rahmen im Selbstaufbau mit 130mm Revelation im Einsatz. Der fuhr sich sehr wendig und wirkte auch unkaputtbar. Leider hat es meinen Rahmen damals auch am Sitzrohr zerlegt. Transalp hat da aber sehr gut drauf reagiert. Mein defekter Rahmen wurde per Paketschein versendet und geprüft. Resultat, ich sollte den Nachfolger bekommen. Diesen habe ich jetzt seit wenigen Tagen und ist auch fast fahrfertig aufgebaut. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens und die features sind einfach genial. Ich habe hier im Fotoalbum ein paar Bilder gepostet: 

















Vielleicht hift dir das bei deiner Entscheidung.

baumi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilarennt (17. Mai 2013)

ein traum! ich bin auf das komplettbike gespannt


----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2013)

Ich setze mich mal wieder und hole Popcorn. ;-)
Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Opachakka (17. Mai 2013)

Hey rmfausi,

hab ich dich leckerfizzig gemacht?

Ich mach nachher noch ein paar Fotos für deine Popcorn Session.

Leider fehlt mir noch die Sattelstütze und ein paar Spacer für den Aufbau.
Hoffentlich klingelt der DHL Mann spätestens morgen an meiner Tür.

baumi


----------



## classictrailer (17. Mai 2013)

Das macht ja Hoffnung, dass es mit den Summitrider wieder aufwärts geht.
Sieht von der Geometrie gut aus.
Da ich kein vernünftiges Hardtail Richtung AM/Enduro, das für mich bezahlbar war, gefunden habe und mir mit dem Summitrider bzgl. Haltbarkeit nicht sicher war, habe ich jetzt vorübergehend mal ein Fully eingeschoben.
Werde aber weiter diesen Thread lesen und hoffe in 1 - 2 Jahren doch noch ein Summitrider mir anzuschaffen. Das Konzept und alles gefällt mir sehr gut.
Viel Spaß noch mit Euren Summits.


----------



## Opachakka (17. Mai 2013)

Achja, Fotos von den Laufrädern gibt's ja auch schon.

Büddeschöööön:


----------



## shibby68 (17. Mai 2013)

Richtig nett gemacht! 
Trauer meinem alten Summitrider auch immer noch hinterher ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2013)

Opachakka schrieb:


> Hey rmfausi,
> 
> hab ich dich leckerfizzig gemacht?
> 
> ...



Hi baumi,
ich sitzte noch ganz entspannt vor dem Rechner mit Popcorn und genieße. Der neue Summitrider Rahmen hat ein paar nette neue Features wie @Bjoern_U. schon bemerkt hat. Ein bisschen "gewöhnungsbedürftig" finde ich die Kettenstreben besonders die Linke.
Die Farbe find ich mal toll obwohl ich eigentlich eher schwarz mag. Der Bereich zwischen Druckstreben und Sitzrohr ist wie beim alten Rahmen, da war jedenfalls mal eine Schwachstelle.  Die roten Felgen werde ich mir mal im Hinterkopf speichern man weiss ja nie wofür. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad, der alte ist sich schon geil gefahren.  Halte uns mal bitte auf dem Laufenden wie deine Eindrücke sind, auch über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Opachakka (17. Mai 2013)

So, wie versprochen hab ich gerade ein paar Popcornfotos gemacht.
Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass die Farben verfremdet sind.
Das ist der Spannungsbogen, den ich für meine Kieler Vereinskollegen noch aufbaue. 
Sobald alles zusammen ist, gibt's die Auflösung mit der "echten" Farbe.

Tadaaaaa:













Meine Räder bekommen immer Spitznamen.
Das wird wohl der "Italian Stallion" (ist ja auch ein bisschen porno der neue Summitrider II).

baumi


----------



## Opachakka (17. Mai 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi baumi,
> ich sitzte noch ganz entspannt vor dem Rechner mit Popcorn und genieße. Der neue Summitrider Rahmen hat ein paar nette neue Features wie @Bjoern_U. schon bemerkt hat. Ein bisschen "gewöhnungsbedürftig" finde ich die Kettenstreben besonders die Linke.
> Die Farbe find ich mal toll obwohl ich eigentlich eher schwarz mag. Der Bereich zwischen Druckstreben und Sitzrohr ist wie beim alten Rahmen, da war jedenfalls mal eine Schwachstelle.  Die roten Felgen werde ich mir mal im Hinterkopf speichern man weiss ja nie wofür.
> 
> ...



Danke rmfausi!

Die Kettenstreben (und auch die Sitzstreben) sind jetzt tropfenförmig querovalisiert. Nur am Reifen sind sie längsovalisiert, damit auch dicke Reifen passen. Sah auf dem Foto durch die Perspektive tatsächlich komisch aus.
Das höchste (also die Bauhöhe des Reifen), was ich bisher gesehen habe sind die 2.25er Michelin Wildgrip'r und Wildrock'r. Diese Reifen passen gerade noch in den Rahmen. Somit sollten 2.4er Schwalbe und Maxxis auch passen. Das reicht mir.
Das mit dem ovalisieren, wird den Hinterbau wahrscheinlich ein wenig flexibler machen. Vor Unheil soll da die Bremsmomentabstützung mit der kleinen Zusatzschweißnaht schützen. Auch die Schweißqualität scheint besser zu sein als beim Ur-Summitrider. Wenn der Rahmen dann nach dem Schweißen richtig "ausgebacken" wurde um die Spannungen aus dem Material zu nehmen, dann hat Transalp24 mit diesem AM-HT-Rahmen einen richtig großen Wurf gemacht. Achja, von der Leitungsführung bin ich hin und weg und meine Juicy konnte ich mit 185er Scheibe ohne Adapter montieren.
Sobald ich mit meinem Italian Stallion fahren kann, werde ich hier mal einen kleinen Bericht posten.
Stay tuned und Grüße aus Kiel!

baumi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Mai 2013)

sieht gut aus !!
Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut
die Strebenform finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm 
ich könnte glatt wieder schwach werden  
der Nachfolger meines Summitrider fährt sich mit der (freigegebenen) 150mm Gabel im Vergleich eher suboptimal und daraus könnte ich mir auch eine schöne schnelle und leichte CC Feile bauen, da könnten sogar 650B Laufräder reinpassen....  
aber ob Transalp mir noch mal einen Rahmen verkauft ?  
mir hatten sie den Nachfolger damals nicht angeboten, ist aber auch schon >1 Jahr her



rmfausi schrieb:


> Der Bereich zwischen Druckstreben und Sitzrohr ist wie beim alten Rahmen, da war jedenfalls mal eine Schwachstelle.


ne, sieht hier nicht wirklich gleich aus
die Schweißnaht ist auf alle Fälle sauberer ausgeführt und auch größer als bei meinen beiden alten Exemplaren



zusammen mit der Bremsabstützung denke ich das die Rahmen jetzt halten was sie versprechen
denn ich bin immer noch der Meinung, die Bremskräfte haben beim ersten Model auf Dauer die Schweißnähte geknackt. Denn es war, meines Wissens nach, bei allen immer die Druckstrebe der Bremsseite die Probleme machte. Oder ?


----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2013)

Bei mir war es das zweite Mal ein Riss zwischen den Druckstreben am Sattelrohr. Der erste Defekt war zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr an der Schweißnaht beim Verstärkungsgusset. Die Region war bei beiden Defekten die selbe, aber nicht identisch.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Mai 2013)

bei mir waren die Risse an beiden Rahmen derart gleich, ich konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen

ich glaube ich muss mal anfangen zu rechnen..... hab schon lange kein neues Bike mehr aufgebaut


----------



## donei (20. Mai 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei mir war es das zweite Mal ein Riss zwischen den Druckstreben am Sattelrohr. Der erste Defekt war zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr an der Schweißnaht beim Verstärkungsgusset. Die Region war bei beiden Defekten die selbe, aber nicht identisch.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 Hallo rmfausi.
Das du angefressen bist kann ich verstehen, ging mir genau so.
Aber das alte (was ich nicht kenne)glaub ich kannst du nicht mehr mit dem neuen Vergleichen.Es ist steif wie sau. Am berg vortrieb aber wie.
Trail-Abfahrten nur Vollgas ich hätte das nie geglaubt das ein ED-HTail
soviel spass machen kann,und es liegt so sicher in der Hand. Mein Proceed steht im Keller. Ich war bis vor 8jahren einige jahre Bike-Bergsteiger,aber bin jetzt über 50ig.Aber mit diesen Bike würde ich jederzeit wieder anfangen damit. Aber meiner Frau zuliebe lass ich es.


 Lindl-Alm Trail  Chiemgau (Kampenwand gebiet) Heut Vormittag

VG.Toni


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2013)

Hi donei,
ich bin nicht angefressen wegen dem Rahmen, nachdem die Abwicklung mit Transalp reibungslos geklappt hatte, ist alles in Butter. 

Ich hoffe auch das der alte nicht mit dem neuen zu vergleichen ist. Transalp hat sich beim neuen Rahmen sicher bei manchen Details was dabei gedacht. Meine Transalp Rahmen haben sich auch gut fahren lassen, man konnte es auch ordentlich krachen lassen, das habe ich auch immer gesagt. 
Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe wieder Platz genommen mit Popcorn und warte mal ab was noch hier so passiert, ganz entspannt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2013)

donei schrieb:


> Aber das alte (was ich nicht kenne)glaub ich kannst du nicht mehr mit dem neuen Vergleichen.Es ist steif wie sau. Am berg vortrieb aber wie.
> Trail-Abfahrten nur Vollgas ich hätte das nie geglaubt das ein ED-HTail
> soviel spass machen kann,und es liegt so sicher in der Hand.


das alte Summitrider war da genauso !
sehr steif, ordentlich Vortrieb bergauf und bergab konnte man es richtig krachen lassen 
ich habe jetzt die alten Geodaten nicht mehr zur Hand, aber IMHO hat sich da auch nicht wirklich was verändert
Ärgerlich war eben "nur" die nicht vorhandene Haltbarkeit der Rahmen. Beim Zweiten bin ich immer mit einem unguten Gefühl unterwegs gewesen, leider nicht unbegründet wie sich herausstellte. 
Ich würde meins heute noch fahren, die Kiste hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Mich persönlich haben nur 1-2 Aussagen am Telefon, als ich den zweiten Rahmen auch als defekt gemeldet habe, etwas.....irritiert 
Ich war aber auch einer der Ersten der damals einen gekauft hatte und dann jeweils einer der Ersten deren Rahmen gerissen ist.
Letztendlich habe ich auch problemlos mein Geld wieder bekommen und somit war es ok. 

Wenn der neue Summitrider nun haltbar ist, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen mir wieder eins zu holen. Mir fehlt derzeit so eine HT Spaßkiste, der direkte Nachfolger hat ein paar andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## Opachakka (28. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs,

es ist vollbracht. Mein Summitrider II ist fertig und jetzt kann ich es euch in der originalen Farbe präsentieren. 
Hier also in Dormant Apple Green mein "italian stallion":





Ich werde wohl Donnerstag meine ersten Trailerfahrungen damit machen.
Also stay tuned.

baumi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Mai 2013)

was ist das eigentlich für eine Rahmengröße ?
bzw. wie groß bist du ?
denn auf dem Bild sieht das ja schon fast wie ein Kinderbike aus  

und btw.... die 1 1/8 Gabel war vom alten Bike noch übrig oder ?


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2013)

Oh, der Björn fragt konkret nach dem Rahmen....
Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Opachakka (29. Mai 2013)

Ich kann ja für Björn mal ein gutes Wort bei Transalp einlegen.

@ Björn: Der Rahmen ist 16" und ich bin 1,75m. Und ja, die Gabel wurde weitervererbt. Aber was ist an 1 1/8" schlecht?

baumi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2013)

Rainer, pssst. !  

Baumi, da ist nicht unbedingt etwas schlecht daran. Im tapered Steuerrohr sieht es eben immer etwas verloren aus. Und ich muss zugeben eine sonst baugleich aber tapered Gabel ist tatsächlich steifer als die 1 1/8 Version.


----------



## Opachakka (31. Mai 2013)

Soo, das Bike ist dreckig!

Nachdem ich das letzte Jahr nur mit meinem 301 unterwegs war, war es anfänglich schon etwas ungewohnt auf einem Hardtail über die Kieler Trails zu fahren. Auch der Schwerpunkt des bikes liegt anders. Und beim ersten kleinen Jump, kam der Hinterbau deutlich höher .
Aber der Summitrider ist genau so geworden, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe!
Das Teil geht um die Ecken, als hätte es eine Hinterradlenkung.
Auch an den kleinen Rampen, die wir hier haben verhielt es sich gutmütig und gab mir ungewohnten Vortrieb ( im Vergleich zum Fully).
Sogar einen Minidrop von 70 cm ins Flat haben wir überstanden. So kann's weitergehen. Ich werde wohl die nächsten Wochen nur noch Hardtail fahren.

baumi


----------



## donei (31. Mai 2013)

Opachakka schrieb:


> Soo, das Bike ist dreckig!
> 
> Aber der Summitrider ist genau so geworden, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe!
> Ich werde wohl die nächsten Wochen nur noch Hardtail fahren.
> ...


----------



## kommski (22. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredern zu 100% anschließen. Das Bike macht einfach Spaß. Ich fühle micht auf dem Bike in jeder Lage pudelwohl.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (28. Juli 2013)

Opachakka schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> es ist vollbracht. Mein Summitrider II ist fertig und jetzt kann ich es euch in der originalen Farbe präsentieren.
> Hier also in Dormant Apple Green mein "italian stallion":
> ...



Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem AM HT Rahmen bin, bin ich natürlich auch auf den Summitrider gestoßen. 
Sieht wirklich sehr sehr hübsch aus. 

Leider hat der neue Rahmen zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr eine weitere Verstärkung die mir so gar nicht gefällt... 
Ist aber wohl der zusätzlichen Haltbarkeit des 2013er Rahmens geschuldet...!

Na mal sehen, die Entscheidung fällt die nächsten Wochen zwischen dem "Summitrider" und dem "On One 456 Evo 2".


----------



## Teuflor (29. Juli 2013)

Auf der Homepage ist aber einer abgebildet. Vielleicht nur die 16 Zoll Version ohne. Ruf mal bei ta an 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaerLee (12. August 2013)

Schickes Teil, der neue Summitrider.
Da mein alter leider kürzlich die Grätsche gemacht hat, bekomme ich bald einen der zweiten Generation. Solange panzer ich mit dem Herb 160 durch die Gegend. Das sollte eigentlich den Summitrider entlasten, damit er mir erhalten bleibt als Spaßgerät... nun denn 
Auch wenn ich die Dormant Geschichten nice rüberkommen, gehe ich einen völligen anderen Weg mit Mr. Summit II


----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2013)

Und haste deinen Summitrider schon?


----------



## BaerLee (16. August 2013)

Ne, ist noch nicht da. Eine Woche wirds wohl noch dauern. Bin echt mal gespannt wie der neue Rahmen in live aussieht...


----------



## trek58 (18. August 2013)

... ja, ich bin auch echt gespannt auf den neuen Summit-Rahmen. 
Habe am Donnerstagmorgen bestellt und erwarte das Teil in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Faekynn (20. August 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die, die einen Summitrider Rahmen haben 
Hat der standardmäßig die Möglichkeit, 2 Flaschenhalter zu befestigen?


----------



## trek58 (20. August 2013)

Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen, aber auf den Bildern sieht es ganz danach aus. Ich fahre ohne Flaschenhalter, weil auf dem Trail die Flaschen leicht abhanden kommen. 

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ummitrider/SubProducts/03021-Summitrider-0001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (20. August 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die, die einen Summitrider Rahmen haben 
Hat der standardmäßig die Möglichkeit, 2 Flaschenhalter zu befestigen


Hallo
Befestigungen für Flaschenhalter sind vorhanden, ich nutze die aber nicht. Meine Trinkflasche ist am Rucksack verstaut.
De dadsma ja oiwei aus der Halterung ausabeidln.
(Die würde ja immer aus der Halterung fliegen)

Gruß Toni.


----------



## Faekynn (21. August 2013)

donei schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die, die einen Summitrider Rahmen haben
> Hat der standardmäßig die Möglichkeit, 2 Flaschenhalter zu befestigen
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 
Das Bairische hätt ich auch ohne Übersetzung verstanden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. August 2013)

wer keine absenkbare Sattelstütze fährt aber trotzdem den Sattel konventionell absenkt, muss u. U. die obere Schraube des zweiten Flaschenhalters weglassen oder kürzen.


----------



## BaerLee (23. August 2013)

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter am Spaßbike informiert die Stylepolizei:

Faschenhalter, Trinkflaschen, Satteltaschen, große hässliche Schutzbleche und dergleichen Anbauteile zerstören den geilen Look eures Bikes. Deshalb ist stets von einer Montage dieser Stylekiller abzusehen.
Die Bikeindustrie hält Rücksäcke mit Trinksystem in ausreichender Stückzahl bereit. Diese nehmen auch Werkzeug, Verpflegung, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Erstehilfekit und die Regenjacke auf, so dass diese nicht am Bike befestigt werden müssen. Praktische sind Ruckäcke mit Rückenprotektor. Diese sind nach Möglichkeit bevorzugt einzusetzen.


----------



## Faekynn (23. August 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Die Entscheidung ist jetzt doch auf ein andres Rad gefallen, die früheren Rahmenprobleme haben mich doch ziemlich abgeschreckt....


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (23. August 2013)

Faekynn schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Die Entscheidung ist jetzt doch auf ein andres Rad gefallen, die früheren Rahmenprobleme haben mich doch ziemlich abgeschreckt....



Ja, so gehts mir auch. Mir gefällt das Gesamtpaket das Transalp mit dem Rahmen bietet (TopService an Telefon und per Mail, Gewicht, Style, Spassfaktor, sehr flach bauender Steuersatz bereits eingepresst...) echt gut und der Finger kreist schon häufig über dem Bestellbutton aber die Rahmenprobleme früherer Tage wirken doch deutlich abschreckend...
Ich glaube zwar nicht dass Ich den Rahmen überhaupt mal in der Nähe des Grenzbereichs bewegen werde und mit 74kg bin ich auch nicht so schwer aber Rahmenbrüche nach ein paar Km bei anderen Usern Hier verunsichern dann doch...


----------



## Opachakka (23. August 2013)

@ Faekynn und Chief_Wiggum

Nur zur Info.
Der neue Summitrider und der alte haben kaum noch etwas gemeinsam.
Insbesondere das Problem mit den zu kleinen Schweißnähten wurde erfolgreich ausgebügelt.
Ich fahre meinen Summitrider II immer noch ohne technische Probleme (und mit Flaschenhalter) und erwarte auch keine Probleme.
Das Teil rockt und macht Spaß!

baumi


----------



## donei (23. August 2013)

Chief_Wiggum schrieb:


> Ja, so gehts mir auch. Mir gefällt das Gesamtpaket das Transalp mit dem Rahmen bietet (TopService an Telefon und per Mail, Gewicht, Style, Spassfaktor, sehr flach bauender Steuersatz bereits eingepresst...) echt gut und der Finger kreist schon häufig über dem Bestellbutton aber die Rahmenprobleme früherer Tage wirken doch deutlich abschreckend...
> Ich glaube zwar nicht dass Ich den Rahmen überhaupt mal in der Nähe des Grenzbereichs bewegen werde und mit 74kg bin ich auch nicht so schwer aber Rahmenbrüche nach ein paar Km bei anderen Usern Hier verunsichern dann doch...


 
Kann ich verstehen das da so mancher Verunsichert ist.
Aber das ist ja bei mir gerade der Reiz,(Hab sogar mein Proceed stehen gelassen) hält er oder hält er nicht?
Im März diesen Jahres hab ich mir das Summitrider II aufgebaut,bin nach meinen Rad-Computer ca800km+36000Hm gefahren.Bis auf ein paar Touren mit Frau+Enkel bin ich nur in den Chiemgau oder Berchtesgadener Bergen unterweg,s. Wurzel-Fels und Stein-Trail,s
Treppen und gemütlichen Schotter, (kleine Drop.s 30-40cm aber nicht so oft) Und das mit Rucksack 106Kg.Was den Geist aufgegeben hat,war die RS-Domain (Buchsenschaden)aber Garantie, passt scho wieder. A Ja, Des is des Geilste Bike des i in meiner 30ig Jährigen MTB-Zeit zur zeit Fahre.
Gruß Toni.


----------



## kommski (24. August 2013)

Ambitionierten MTB-Sport betreibe ich seit ca. 4 Jahren. Daher bin ich sehr froh keine 30 Jahre gebraucht zu haben um das geilste Bike zu fahren wie Herr donel  Die einzige Fehlenstscheidung die ich bei dem Summitrider getroffen habe, war auf eine absenkbare Sattelstütze zu verzichten. Also den Hunni mehr hätte ich mal investieren sollen. Man fühlt sich auf dem Bike so sicher, dass man sich manchmal etwas selbst überschätzt. Ich jedenfalle bin in den letzten 2 Wochen dreimal eingeschlagen und das lag definitiv nicht am Bike.

Da ich den Summitrider erst seit 2 Monaten fahre, kann ich keine Langzeiturteil abgeben aber egal was ich bisher gefahren bin, der Summitrider vermittelt das Gefühl da geht nocht mehr.

Zu Transalp an sich, kann ich alle positiven Erfarhungen die geschrieben sind bestätigen. Top Service, sachliche, kompetente und schnelle Beratung. Manchmal evtl. etwas neutral und emotionslos aber das ist wohl die nordische Art. 

Ok muss los, die nächst Tour wartet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2013)

kommski schrieb:


> Ambitionierten MTB-Sport betreibe ich seit ca. 4 Jahren. Daher bin ich sehr froh keine 30 Jahre gebraucht zu haben um das geilste Bike zu fahren wie Herr donel



naja, in den 4 Jahren hast du ja noch keine wirklich neue Entwicklung mitgemacht ! 

In 30J bzw wie in meinem Fall in 22J sind doch erhebliche Fortschritte bei der Technik gemacht worden!!
z.B. Federgabeln (meine erste hatte 45mm Federweg nachdem ich vorher mit ner Starrgabel gefahren bin), Bremsen (eine Cantilever Bremse von Anfang der 90er war nochmal schlechter als die V-Brakes und trotzdem kein Vergleich zu einer aktuellen Scheibenbremse), Reifen (ein Panaracer Smoke 2.1 war da ein richtig fetter Reifen), Schaltung (7 fach !), Vorbau mit 140mm, Lenker mit 50-54cm Breite,  usw....
und die damaligen Rahmengeometrien waren auch deutlich anders.
Ich habe mein 93er Bike noch (hier im Vergleich zum Summitrider), die verbaute Technik wurde über die Jahre immer mal erneuert und ich fahre es hier und da auch mal noch sehr gerne. Aber wirklich lange Touren oder einen Alpen-X wie Ende der 90er würde ich damit nicht mehr fahren wollen.

Ob angesichts der heutigen riesigen Auswahl an Bikes das Summitrider das geilste Bike ist.... naja zumindest hat es im Hardtail Bereich eine besondere Stellung, da es in der Gattung AM-HT nur wenig Auswahl gibt.




kommski schrieb:


> Da ich den Summitrider erst seit 2 Monaten fahre, kann ich keine Langzeiturteil abgeben



es ist letztendlich die Dauerbelastung die beim ersten Summitrider zu den Problemen führte. Bei meinen beiden reichten jeweils 600km.
Ich hoffe, dass die Neuen nun halten. Es gibt wohl auch welche der ersten Baureihe die noch fahren. 
Mich hält die Erfahrung mit der ersten Baureihe derzeit auch noch vom Kauf ab. Ok, die Optik der Verstrebung Oberrohr-Sitzrohr beim L Rahmen "stört" mich auch etwas, das hat mir beim alten besser gefallen.
Aber was den Fahrspaß angeht, konnte ich auch beim ersten Modell nichts negatives berichten. Das war klasse ! 
Ich verfolge das jetzt noch ne Weile, ich habe z.Zt. genug Bikes zum fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber ich könnte noch was verspieltes quirliges im Stall gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (30. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zur Reifenfreiheit des Summitriders.
Ich habe mir nämlich jetzt auch den Rahmen gegönnt und habe mit 2,4er Reifen Platzprobleme. Der Ardent passt gar nicht und ein one One Chunkymonkey passt in 2,4 gerade so. schleift allerdings ab und an bei seitlichen Belastungen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## BaerLee (30. September 2013)

Jap, der neue Summitrider ist knapper hinten, das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Irgendwie ist die Ausbuchung an der falschen Stelle. Zumindest sieht es so aus. Beim alten passte alles rein, was der Markt so hergibt. Aber der war ums Tretlager auch völlig anders konstruiert, mit Yoke usw. 
Ich fahr hinten entweder den 2,25er ADvantage oder 2,35er Minion DHR in der Freeride Version. Was fetteres brauchts mMn hinten eh nicht.


----------



## Milschmann (30. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip, werde ich mir mal für später merken, habe jetzt nen Michelin wild grip R drauf in 2,25. Eigentlich geht das auch schon gut, man muss sich nur etwas anpassen ^^


----------



## Deleted 290876 (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mir den Summitrider zulegen und bin nun grad am Gabel suchen...
TA bietet in der Konfiguration ja einige Gabeln an:
DT Swiss EXM + Launch Control II + ABS 150-120mm 1790g
RS Revelation RLT + PushLoc 150-120mm 1680g
RS Pike RCT3 160-130mm 1870g

Welche würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen?
Könnten auch noch andere Gabel, bsp. RS Recon mit Stahlfeder in Frage kommen?
Muss es eine "Luftgabel" sein?

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Federwegsverstellung von 150 auf 120...ist sicher schön zu haben, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass man es nicht zwingend braucht?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und Tipps.
Gruß
Redmo


----------



## Slow (25. November 2013)

Hey,

ich hab ne RS Revelation DPA 150/120 im Summitrider 2.

Zur DT kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich denke Ersatzteile und Service ist teuer als bei RS.
Die Revelation ist schon eine gute Allroundgabel, ausreichend steif und relativ leicht.

Aber das aller wichtigste ist, was du mit deinem Summitrider fahren willst? Ich steh nicht auf Schubladendenken, aber um es mal in Worte zu fassen, eher Enduro oder Allmountain? Eher hochschieben oder selber fahren?
Danach könnte man auch einfach wählen ob Pike oder Revelation. Härter = Pike, Allmountain= Revelation.

Pauschal kann man sagen, wenn du das Rad auch öfters mal berghoch pedalierst, wäre eine Absenkung gut. Aber auch hier kommts auf die Vorlieben an und wie hoch dein Lenker ist. Ich fahre z.B. bei 150mm Lenker ungefähr auf Sattelhöhe und ich bräuchte eine Absenkung nicht. (Baue irgendwann mal die Gabel um)
Wenn du die Absenkung nicht brauchst, würde ich zusehen auch direkt eine Gabel ohne Absenkung zu bekommen.

Klar kann es auch eine Stahlfeder sein. Wenn die das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist dann lieber eine Stahlfeder. Ist meist sensibler in der Ansprache und robuster.


----------



## Deleted 290876 (26. November 2013)

Einsatzgebiet wird eher AM werden, also mit hochfahren, aber auch mal Touren.
Eine Pike ist dafür sicher unnötig.
Wichtig ist mir das sie unaffällig ihren Dienst tut und das mit dem möglichst geringstem Wartungsaufwand...darum die Idee von der Stahlfeder...das Gewicht spricht natürlich wieder dagegen.
An meinem jetzigen Bike ist eine Stahl-Version dran und das schon viele Jahre ohne Pflege...weiß nicht ob das mit einer Luft-Version genau so wird...?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. November 2013)

Alle drei sind keine schlechten Gabeln. Was man nimmt, richtet sich "nur" nach persönlichem Anspruch und Geldbeuteldicke.

Wenn du eher weniger grobes technisches Geläuf fährst, dann bist du IMHO mit der Revelation am besten bedient. 
Wenn möglich, nimm aber gleich eine mit der RCT3 Dämpfung. Ob mit oder ohne Absenkung ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde heutzutage keine (mehr) nehmen.
Damit bist du vom Gewicht etwas besser als mit der Pike, die Steifigkeit insbesondere bei der tapered Version ist aber trotzdem noch recht gut. 
Bei RS ist eben auch ein großer (und für mich entscheidender) Vorteil, dass es alle Ersatzteile auch für den Endverbraucher zu kaufen gibt und man auch alles selbst machen darf. 
Bei DT ist wohl die Ersatzteilversorgung (für den selbst schraubenden Endkunden) recht eingeschränkt und die Gabel muss im Falle eines Falles eingeschickt werden. Dort wird selbstverständlich alles erledigt.

Wenn du dagegen gerne technische verblockte Sektionen fährst oder auch mal in den Bikepark gehen willst, nimm die Pike. Da kommt dir die höhere Steifigkeit und der durch die größere Bauhöhe flachere Lenkwinkel entgegen. Die würde ich aufgrund der Bauhöhe allerdings mit Absenkung nehmen um im (langen) Uphill vorne etwas runter zu kommen. Allen Berichte zufolge hat sie auch nicht den für Luftgabeln typischen Durchhänger, sprich sie sackt an Stufen nicht so tief ab. 
Vom Gewicht ist die Pike irgendwas im Bereich 100-150g schwerer als die Revelation. Das ist eventuell im direkten Vergleich durchaus spürbar, aber letztendlich ist es eher vernachlässigbar.

Dann kommt noch der optische Eindruck.... da machen die ganz schwarzen Gabeln in meinen Augen einiges her. Aber es gibt eben alle drei komplett schwarz...
Die DT ist eher "exotisch", sprich die sieht man nicht an jeder Ecke.
Die Pike macht mit den dicken 35mm Rohren (gegen 32mm bei den beiden anderen) auch einen anderen Eindruck und wirkt in dem kräftigen Alurahmen wieder anders.

Preislich ist dann wieder die Revelation vorne.

Stahlfedergabeln aus den günstigen Kategorien würde ich nicht nehmen. Da wiegt die Gabel schnell deutlich über 2kg und es gibt auch keine gescheiten Dämpfungen. Einzig eine Sektor mit zugekaufter RTC3 Dämpfung wäre eine Alternative. Kostet aber zusammen ähnlich viel wie eine Revelation und wiegt aber dann auch ~300-400g mehr.

Meine persönliche Reihenfolge wäre:
Revelation RT3: für AM Touren, Alpen-X, Flowtrails
Pike: für AM Touren, Alpen-X, Flowtrails, leichter Bikepark, leichte FR & EN Ausflüge, Bikebergsteigen
DT: wie Revelation


----------



## Slow (26. November 2013)

Jop stimme da Bjoern zu 100% zu!

Ich denke am sinnvollsten wäre für dich wirklich die Revelation tapered, Steckachse und luftgefedert. Ob Absenkung musst du dann wissen. Wenn du eher zu "unnötig" tendiert auf jeden Fall weglassen. Spart noch einpaar Gramm und vorallem weniger Defektanfällig.

Ein Stahlfedergabel wird halt auch ohne Wartung immer eher funktionieren als ne Luftgabel, da das Federmedium nicht in die Knie geht. In dem Punkt ist eine Stahlfeder also sorgloser.
Wenn du aber eine vernünftig funktionierende Gabel haben willst (Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung) musst du die Stahlfedergabel eh servicen. Insofern macht das dann wenig unterschied zu ner Airgabel.
Die Airgabeln sind zum größten Teil auch sehr sorglos, würde ich in deinem Fall der Stahlfeder vorziehen. Es seidenn du willst wirklich nie was an der Gabel machen und wenn sie "durch" ist austauschen. Da hat eine Stahlfeder wahrscheinlich den "längeren Atem".


----------



## Deleted 290876 (27. November 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank schon mal, das hilft mir um einiges weiter!
Wo mir noch was fehlt ist das überall geschriebene "Wegsacken" der Airgabeln bei Stufen etc. Da ich noch keine Airgabel gefahren bin, habe ich da recht wenig Vorstellungen.
Auf was muss ich mich da einstellen? Von was sprechen wir da? Sackt die Gabel den kompletten Federweg ein oder wie groß ist der Bereich?
Wir oft und bei was für Stellen passiert das? Was passiert oder kann dabei mit mir selber passieren?
Ich möchte ja extra wegen steileren Stücken ein AM, damit ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss, über den Lenker abzusteigen. Wenn aber genau an solchen Stellen die Gabel wegsackt...bringt mir das nicht viel.

Gruß
Redmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (27. November 2013)

Hallo Redmo


Seit Juni diesen jahres fahr zum ersten mal eine Luftgabel RS-Liryk Dual Air 130-160 und bin Positiv überrascht von der gabel,wie man die Abgleichen kann. Aber ein wegsacken bis Anschlag war noch nie.
Bin nur in den Bergen unterweg,s. Steigungen mit Absenkung bis 22%.
Gefälle bis 32-34% ist da keine Seltenheit. (Treppen,Stein,Wurzel-Trail,s)
740km hat die jetzt Gabel jetzt auf,m Buckel. Gut sie Muss natürlich richtig eingestellt sein, aber das hast auch gleich Her außen.
Ich hatte ja vorher die RS-Domain 115-160 verbaut, nach 400km Buchsen schaden, ja guat Materialfehler zum Händler, eingeschickt (Garantie).
(Beim Proceed hat die Domain 115-160 5220km drauf, und hat nicht mal a bisserl ein Spiel.) 4Wochen Wartezeit, des heud i ned aus.Der Händler bietet mir Luftgabelhasser die jetzige Lyrik an zum Testen.
Und bin froh das ich mich da überreden lassen habe. 
2220g zu 2840g ist doch was oder? Domain ist jetzt meine Reserve Gabel, die ich auch jeden empfehlen würde.
Wenn du ED/AM fährst mit Steigungen, nur absenkbar dann hast auch richtig Spaß glaub mir das. Luft oder Feder ist heute Egal. Da geht,s nur um das Gewicht. 


Gruß Donei


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2013)

Redmo schrieb:


> Wo mir noch was fehlt ist das überall geschriebene "Wegsacken" der Airgabeln bei Stufen etc. Da ich noch keine Airgabel gefahren bin, habe ich da recht wenig Vorstellungen.
> Auf was muss ich mich da einstellen? Von was sprechen wir da? Sackt die Gabel den kompletten Federweg ein oder wie groß ist der Bereich?


wir reden über den Mittelbereich, je nach Luftdruck, Fahrweise, Fahrergewicht, Belastung liegt das im Bereich von 3-8cm
Das "Wegsacken" kommt von der Kennlinie des Federmediums Luft -> progressiv d.h. erst gegen Ende steigt die nötige Kraft stark an. Im viel genutzten Mittelbereich wird weniger Kraft als bei einer Stahlfeder benötigt um den gleichen Federweg zu nutzen. Ist die Gabel nun zu progressiv kann es sein dass der max. Federweg nicht genutzt wird. Da neigt der User dann gerne dazu, mit (zu) wenig Druck zu fahren um den Federweg voll zu nutzen. Damit wird der Mittelbereich aber eben sehr weich und neigt entsprechend zu "durchrauschen"
Das wird aber oft übertrieben negativ dargestellt und stört den Otto Normal Biker eigentlich eher nicht.
Aktuelle Gabeln wie die Pike haben das Durchsack-Problem kaum noch.



Redmo schrieb:


> Wir oft und bei was für Stellen passiert das?


Störend kann das sein wenn man z.B. sehr langsam extrem steile Absätze  fährt (>30% Gefälle und dann wirklich fahren und nicht springen oder hüpfen) da die belastete Front dabei  absackt und manch einer dann eher ein Überschlagsgefühl bekommt. Wenn man viele solche Stellen fährt kann man auch den Luftdruck etwas erhöhen und/oder mit weiter geschlossener Dämpfung dagegen arbeiten.
Aber das ist wie vieles subjektiv und hat mehr mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun.



Redmo schrieb:


> Was passiert oder kann dabei mit mir selber passieren?


Eine sauber und penibel eingestellte Luftgabel macht auch einen guten Job und mit passender Fahrtechnik fällt das einem auch nicht unbedingt auf. Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zw. der Stahlfeder Lyrik und der Luft Revelation.
Eins darf man bezüglich Stahlfedern auch nicht vergessen. Stahlfedern gibt es oft nur in wenigen Härten für die verschiedenen Fahrergewichte. Diese müssen dann einen Gewichtsbereich von-bis xx kg abdecken und haben dann auch noch Serienstreuungen. Wenn man Pech hat, ist die eine Härte noch zu weich, die nächste aber schon zu hart.
Eine Luftgabel hat dagegen den Vorteil, dass man sie jederzeit auf aktuelle Gegebenheiten einstellen kann (z.B. schwerer Rucksack). 



Redmo schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja extra wegen steileren Stücken ein AM, damit ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss, über den Lenker abzusteigen. Wenn aber genau an solchen Stellen die Gabel wegsackt...bringt mir das nicht viel.


wie gesagt, das wird oft überbewertet
da macht zu viel Druck im Reifen und damit fehlender Grip IMHO mehr Probleme


----------



## Deleted 290876 (29. November 2013)

Ich danke euch für eure sehr hilfreichen Antworten.
Die eierlegede Wollmilchsau gibt es natürlich auch in diesem Bereich nicht...Schade.
So ganz sicher bin ich mit noch nicht...Entscheidung steht noch aus...

Mal sehen was am Ende am Summitrider dran ist...werde berichten.

Gruß
Redmo


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr bei eurem Summitrider auch mit Unterlegscheiben herumspielen müssen, damit der Bremssattel nicht auf der Scheibe liegt, sodass das Hinterrad blockiert?


----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2013)

Nope! 
(Bremssattel Magura Marta 2009)

Würde mich aber nicht so sehr wundern, wenn es an ungenauen Fertigungstoleranzen des Rahmens liegt...


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> ... Würde mich aber nicht so sehr wundern, wenn es an ungenauen Fertigungstoleranzen des Rahmens liegt...


Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben und habe 3 Bremsen unterschiedlicher Hersteller ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2013)

Jop, wenns dich sehr stört, dann kannst du das bestimmt bei TA reklamieren.
Wie gesagt, wundern tut es mich nicht. (-;


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> Jop, wenns dich sehr stört, dann kannst du das bestimmt bei TA reklamieren ... Wie gesagt, wundern tut es mich nicht. (-;


Das ist unschön, aber stört mich weniger, als dass 4 verschiedene 31,6er Sattelstützen, während der Fahrt langsam im Rahmen verschwinden.


----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2013)

Tja da bin ich wieder ganz mit dir. 
Meine quer gerillte KCNC Ti Pro Lite mit Montagepaste und fest angezogener Hope Schraubklemme wandert auch ganz leicht.


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> Tja da bin ich wieder ganz mit dir.  Meine quer gerillte KCNC Ti Pro Lite mit Montagepaste und fest angezogener Hope Schraubklemme wandert auch ganz leicht.


Da kommt echt Freude auf. Die Montagepaste kann ich mir dann wohl sparen. 

Wie lange fährst Du schon mit dem Radl und wie schnell sinkt Deine Stütze weg? Bei mir sind es pro Kilometer ein Milimeter.


----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das Rad erst im Oktober diesen Jahres aufgebaut und bin erst ca. 4-5 Touren damit gefahren. (Wetter und Zweitrad und so...)

Wenn ich die Sattelklemme richtig festmache ist es weniger als ein mm/km.
Eher so 1mm pro 20km. 
Deshalb könnte ich noch mit leben, auch wenns nicht so toll ist. Zumal man eine Schnellspannsattelklemme wohl vergessen kann und ich hoffe das meine Sattelklemme und Stütze das auf Dauer mit machen.

Falls wer Abhilfe zu dem Thema hat, gerne her damit. Dickere Stütze verbauen?


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad erst im Oktober diesen Jahres aufgebaut und bin erst ca. 4-5 Touren damit gefahren. (Wetter und Zweitrad und so...) ...


Bei mir sind es gerade 100 km.



Slow schrieb:


> ... Falls wer Abhilfe zu dem Thema hat, gerne her damit. Dickere Stütze verbauen?


Eine 31,8er Stütze paßt bei mir nicht mehr rein und auch eine 31,7er würde nicht reinpassen. Das Problem ist m.E., daß das Sitzrohr auch innen eloxiert und extrem glatt ist. Gestern habe ich es mit Schmirgel etwas angerauht. 

Achja, der Nebel ist weg. Ich Stempel jetzt aus und fahr eine Runde, denn Arbeiten kann ich auch, wenn es wieder dunkel wird.


----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2013)

Kannst ja mal sagen obs Schmirgeln was gebracht hat.

Das Problem ist auch, dass das Sattelrohr oben nicht 100% rund ist und überall den gleichen Durchmesser hat. Liegt eventuell an dem Einschnitt zur Rohrklemmung. Denn auf der einen Seite des Schnittes sind es 31,6 auf der anderen Seite wesentlich mehr.

Viel Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2013)

Das 


bronks schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei eurem Summitrider auch mit  Unterlegscheiben herumspielen müssen, damit der Bremssattel nicht auf  der Scheibe liegt, sodass das Hinterrad blockiert?



in Verbindung mit dem


bronks schrieb:


> Das ist unschön, aber stört mich weniger, als dass 4 verschiedene 31,6er Sattelstützen, während der Fahrt langsam im Rahmen verschwinden.



wäre mir Grund genug den Rahmen zu reklamieren. 
Denn bezahlt hat man schließlich für ein einwandfreies Produkt.

Denn ein so dick unterlegter Bremssattel neigt je nach Bremse viel eher zum nervigen Gequietsche da die Hebel länger werden
und die rutschende Sattelstütze verleitet zum extremen zu knallen des Sattelschnellspanners, was langfristig die Klemme oder/und das Sitzrohr in Mitleidenschaft ziehen kann. Abgesehen von der unterwegs nervigen Rutscherei mit "ständigem" Nachstellen.


----------



## bronks (5. Dezember 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... wäre mir Grund genug den Rahmen zu reklamieren. Denn bezahlt hat man schließlich für ein einwandfreies Produkt ...


Mit der einen Scheibe unter dem Bremssattel funktioniert es und das Sitzrohr wird sich doch hoffentlich zähmen lassen.

Reklamieren, ja, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr, denn das  Vorgängerradl was ich mir diesen März gekauft habe, durfte ich 3x zerlegen und teileweise einschicken. Von den 6 Monaten, welche ich das Radl hatte, konnte ich vielleicht 3 Monate fahren, bis der Rahmen grundlos gebrochen ist, ich den neuen Ersatzrahmen bei eBay verramscht habe und davon erlöst war ... ... Summitrider ... ... 

*Man muß echt Angst haben, sich etwas neues zu kaufen!*


----------



## Deleted 290876 (9. Dezember 2013)

Da ich ja nun gerade dabei bin mich für den Summitrider zu entscheiden, erschreckt mich das schon etwas mit euren Qualitätsproblemen des Rahmens.
Sind das eher Einzelfälle oder betrifft das evtl. nur Einzelrahmen, also ich meine wenn man sich bei TA ein Komplettbike kauft, kann das vielleicht nicht passieren, weil sie es beim Aufbau ja selber merken sollten?
Bin nun echt ins Schwanken geraten...hatte mich gefreut endlich das Bike meiner Wünsche gefunden zu haben...und nun lese ich Sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke das die Rahmen für die Komplettbikes aus der gleichen Charge kommen, wie einzelne Rahmen. Die Summits werden ja nicht gerade so stark weggekauft. Denke das die dann einen Rahmen aus dem Regal greifen und selber aufbauen oder eben in nen Karton packen und verschicken.
Beim Aufbau werden sie es nicht merken ob die Sattelstütze rutscht, da man dafür schon einpaar km selber fahren muss.

Ich behaupte aber, dass man es dem Rahmen ansieht - wie gesagt, z.B. bei mir hat das Sattelrohr oben einen Außreißer im Maß, ist also nicht "rund" genug. Du hättest ja jetzt die Chance TA darauf vorher anzusprechen.

Bitte hier dann schildern, ist ja für alle interessant.

Das mit der Bremseaufnahme höre ich jetzt von bronks zum ersten mal, würde ich jetzt als Sonderfall ansehen, wobei sich meine Aussage auch nicht auf fundierten Statistiken stützt. (-;
Aber ich würde schon sagen, dass die Chance irgend ein Fertigungsmängel abzubekommen relativ groß ist. Also sollte man sich auf eine evtl. Reklamation gefasst machen bzw. TA vor der Bestellung darauf ansprechen (würd ich eben so machen...).


Ich hätte sonst bezüglich des Sattelrohrs noch die Idee ein dünnes Alublättchen gebogen mit der Stütze zu versenken. Vielleicht klemmts dann einfach und ausreichend.


an Transalp: das soll kein "Rufmord" sein, wir sind hier in einem öffentlichen Forum wo sich Kunden mit ihren Erfahrungen austauschen.
Interessant wäre ja auch mal eine Stellungnahme von TA selbst.

an Alle: Bitte Erfahrungen und Kontakt zu TA bezüglich Summitrider schildern.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen mit TA konntet ihr hier sicher schon lesen. TA schreibt hier schon lange nichts mehr, ob sie mitlesen kann man so dadurch auch nicht ausmachen. 

Nach dem zweiten Rahmenbruch (Summitrider 1) hatte ich mit Transalp ein telefonisch sachliches Gespräch und es wurde eine gute Lösung für
beide Seiten vereinbart (defekten Rahmen hinschicken und Geld zurück bekommen).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Dezember 2013)

meine Erfahrungen (Summitrider der ersten Charge) decken sich soweit mit der von rmfausi. Nur ist das Gespräch nicht so sachlich ausgefallen. 
nichts desto trotz würde ich das Thema Toleranzen nicht so hoch kochen,  da haben auch deutsche Premiumhersteller immer mal wieder ein Problem mit.


----------



## bronks (9. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal sagen obs Schmirgeln was gebracht hat ...


Nach dem Schmirgeln ist die Stütze, auf derselben Strecke, um 1/4tel wenigerreingerutscht, aber das kann auch anderen Gründe haben.

Ich habe die Stütze mit Haarspray eingesprüht und sie bewegt sich kein bissl mehr. 



Redmo schrieb:


> ... erschreckt ... Qualitätsproblemen des Rahmens ...


Das sind keine Qualitätsprobleme. Sowas ist im Fahrradbusiness ganz alltäglich. Ich kenne es nicht anders.


----------



## Slow (9. Dezember 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Nach dem zweiten Rahmenbruch (Summitrider 1)



An dem Punkt hoffe, aber denke ich auch, dass sich beim Summitrider II einiges getan hat. Es sind ja doch die ein oder anderen schon länger im Einsatz und bisher kein Rahmenbruch bekannt. 




			
				Bjoern_U. schrieb:
			
		

> nichts desto trotz würde ich das Thema Toleranzen nicht so hoch kochen, da haben auch deutsche Premiumhersteller immer mal wieder ein Problem mit.



Ja, das sehe ich nämlich auch so, deshalb wollte ich jetzt auch kein "Fass" aufmachen. Es gibt Rahmen die funktionieren und auch sehr viele die irgendwelche Mängel haben. Wobei man beim Hardtail ja auch eigentlich nicht soo viel falsch machen sollte. (-;
Aber ich denke trotzdem ist es ein interessantes Thema, nennenswert und geht sicherlich bei dem ein oder anderen in die Kriterien für die Kaufentscheidung mit ein.
Ich meine Dartmoor schafft es mittlerweile ja mit dem Hornet auch für den halben Preis ein gutes Hardtail hinzustellen.

Aber auch bei TA sollte man immer den Preis mit bedenken, wenn man mit Liteville 101 (wieso bauen die das eigentl. nicht mehr?), Santa Cruz Chamelion usw. vergleicht.


 @bronks: Ah okay, vielen Dank!  Werde ich dann auch mal probieren wenn es ich es das nächste mal bewege.

Doch doch, das mit den Qualitätsproblemen kennt man schon anders. Aber es ist Glückssache, da man vorher einfach nicht drin steckt. Und es betrifft alle Hersteller, alle Preissparten. 

VG Simon


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> An dem Punkt hoffe, aber denke ich auch, dass sich beim Summitrider II einiges getan hat. Es sind ja doch die ein oder anderen schon länger im Einsatz und bisher kein Rahmenbruch bekannt.



Dafür hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Sattelrohr oder Bremsaufnahmen. 



Slow schrieb:


> Aber auch bei TA sollte man immer den Preis mit bedenken, wenn man mit Liteville 101 (wieso bauen die das eigentl. nicht mehr?), Santa Cruz Chamelion usw. vergleicht.



 Warum wird kein 101 mehr gebaut. Ich sehe es so, es gibt nicht so den Markt (Absatzzahlen) dafür. Wenn sich jemand ein AM/EN Hardtail kauft oder aufbaut dann weiss er in der Regel was er macht. In der breiten Masse wird in dieser Klasse eher zu einem Fully beraten/gekauft. Es ist mehr oder weniger ein Nieschenprodukt. Das ist für mich die Erklärung. Das soll aber nicht heissen daß das Rad keinen Spass macht. Den Summitrider bin ich immer sehr gerne gefahren genauso wie mein Cheaptrick jetzt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Dezember 2013)

zum 101: die Aussage von Michi Grätz (LV Chef) "wer will denn heute noch sowas..." sagt eigentlich alles
LV verkauft seine Fullys wie geschnitten Brot, da ist so eine kleine Nische eines AM HT uninteressant. 
abgesehen davon dass der 101  Rahmen auch noch 850  gekostet hat
und wenn man dann die 101 Geodaten nimmt und vergleichbares sucht landet man beim.... Summitrider


----------



## Slow (9. Dezember 2013)

Ah okay, hät ich so nicht gedacht. Denn wenn man nach nem leichten AM/EN Alurahmen sucht wird die Luft schon dünn.
Das mit der 101 Geometrie stimmt, zumindest wenn man den "M" Rahmen vergleicht.


----------



## Milschmann (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt nicht alle Themen durchforstet, will aber trotzdem mal die Frage in den Raum werfen, welche Reifen ihr beim Summitrider fahrt.
Der neue Summitrider ersetzt ein altes Fully (auch ein TA-Modell), mit dem ich nur Probleme hatte. Glücklicher weise konnte ich alle Teile vom Fully übernehmen, auch die Laufräder.
Nun zu meinem Problem. Es passt kein einziger 2,4" Reifen in den Rahmen. Manche sind direkt zu breit, andere lassen nur wenig Platz zwischen Stollen und Kettenstrebe (1-3mm) Selbst mein 2,25er Michelin Wild Rock'r lässt nur 2-3mm frei. Somit schleift der Reifen bei querbelastung (Kurve, auf/absteigen).
Ich glaube nicht dass die 2,4er RubberQueen oder MKII besser gehen. Es ist einfach zu eng gebaut.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße, Milschmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (30. Januar 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> ... Es passt kein einziger 2,4" Reifen in den Rahmen ... Selbst mein 2,25er Michelin Wild Rock'r lässt nur 2-3mm frei. Somit schleift der Reifen bei querbelastung (Kurve, auf/absteigen) ... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? ...


2.25er Schwalbe und Maxxis passen bei mir gerade noch so rein, also auch etwa 2-3 mm Luft.


----------



## bronks (31. Januar 2014)

Natürlich ist das etwas mager für einen Rahmen, welcher mit Reifenkompatibilität bis 2.4" und je nach Reifen sogar bis 2.5" beworben wird.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2014)

damit ist der bei mir raus! 
60-62mm Reifenbreite muss drinnen sein und das ohne gleich irgendwas schleift


----------



## BaerLee (4. Februar 2014)

2,25er Maxxis Schlappen passen, die haben meistens so 57mm (Advantage und Minion DHR). Darüber wirds eng, rechts und links hab ich noch so 3mm Platz. Ansich reicht mir das völlig. Grip reicht und einen Durchschlag gabs selbst mit dem Advantage bisher nicht. Und ich bin nicht zimperlich  Ok, ich hab auch hinten selten unter 2 bar drin. Die Heim3 passt auch so gerade eben, fetter dürfte der Hinterpellen also eh nicht sein 
Aber: Bei dem neuen Summitrider ist das schon irgendwie komisch... 2,4er Pellen sollen angeblich passen... nur wie? Wenn ich mir den Hinterbau so ansehe, ist die Ausbuchtung für die Reifenfreiheit einfach an einer falschen Stelle.
Bei dem ersten Summitrider hätten glaub ich hinten auch locker 2,7er gepasst. Naja, mir wurscht. Der Bock rennt und macht Spaß. Und wenner wieder bricht, gibts eben einen neuen von TA.


----------



## Milschmann (8. Februar 2014)

Als ich noch mit den Mavic EN321d gefahren bin, passte bei mir ein 2,4er Ardent gerade so rein. Dann durfte es aber auch nicht schlammig sein. Mit meinen neuen Spank Spike 35evo bauen alle Reifen etwas höher. Und je höher der Reifen, desto weiter reicht er zum Tretlager, und umso enger wirds....durch die neuen Felgen habe ich sicher wieder einiges eingebüßt an Reifenfreiheit^^ Doof...fettere Felgen-->dünnere Schlappen....echt schade!


----------



## bronks (17. Februar 2014)

EDIT: Sorry! Ich habe mich vermessen bzw. verrechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (9. März 2014)

Freitag war der große Tag... Jetzt hat das gute Stück schon über 100km auf den dem Tacho weil ich mich nicht mehr davon trennen wollte


----------



## Milschmann (11. März 2014)

Hey sbradl, was fährst du denn hinten für einen Reifen? Ist das die Rubber Queen in 2.2"?
Grüße Milschmann


----------



## sbradl (11. März 2014)

Ja ist es. Die 2,4er ist grade nicht auf Lager, wird mir aber nach gesendet. Laut Transalp passt die... Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Milschmann (17. März 2014)

Gib dann bitte noch mal bescheid sbradl, würde mich brennendst interessieren, will mir jetzt auch ein 2,2 Reifen aufziehen, bin es leid, mir ständig Sorgen um Rahmenschäden zu machen...dann lieber etwas weniger Komfort, man is ja noch jung!^^


----------



## sbradl (17. März 2014)

Mach ich. Wird aber bestimmt ein Weilchen dauern. Laut Transalp 5 Wochen Lieferzeit bei Conti...

Aber die 2,2er Queen ist schon ganz ok  Die 2,4er wäre aber wegen dem Apex natürlich nicht schlecht. Ich werd ein Foto vom 2,4er auf der Flow Ex machen wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## LisaAdventure (17. März 2014)

@sbradl: Was für eine Rahmengröße ist denn das?


----------



## sbradl (17. März 2014)

16" mit ner 150mm Pike.


----------



## donei (17. März 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Gib dann bitte noch mal bescheid sbradl, würde mich brennendst interessieren, will mir jetzt auch ein 2,2 Reifen aufziehen, bin es leid, mir ständig Sorgen um Rahmenschäden zu machen...dann lieber etwas weniger Komfort, man is ja noch jung!^^


Welchen Reifen fährst du momentan?
Gruß Anton


----------



## donei (17. März 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Freitag war der große Tag... Jetzt hat das gute Stück schon über 100km auf den dem Tacho weil ich mich nicht mehr davon trennen wollte


Hast schön aufgebaut dein Summitrider gefällt mir gut.
Hier von meinen Bock ein Foto.


----------



## Milschmann (18. März 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen fährst du momentan?
> Gruß Anton


Wenn du mich meinst,: zZ fahre ich ein Michelin Wild Rock'R 2,25 auf einer Spank Spike 35 Felge. Die Außenstollen Bremsseite musste ich komplett abschneiden, damit der Reifen genug Platz hat und nicht sofort schleift. Ist zwar schön voluminös, aber eventuell tuts ja auch was schmaleres... 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (18. März 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst,: zZ fahre ich ein Michelin Wild Rock'R 2,25 auf einer Spank Spike 35 Felge. Die Außenstollen Bremsseite musste ich komplett abschneiden, damit der Reifen genug Platz hat und nicht sofort schleift. Ist zwar schön voluminös, aber eventuell tuts ja auch was schmaleres...
> Grüße


OK, Michelin Wild Rock 2,25er ist ein hoher Reifen, und so breit wie ein 2,35er. Und mit der Breiten Spank bläht,s den ganz schön auf.
2,40er Conti X-King auf einer Felge mit 22er MW hab ich beim Summitrider L+R 4mm Platz. Gut der Reifen baut nicht so hoch,und durch die schmälere MW wird der Reifen runder, und Schulterstollen zieht es  mehr zur Ausbuchtung der Kettenstreben, Karkasse 61mm Schulterstollen 57mm. Kenda Nevegal 2,35er baut auch nicht hoch, wird auch schön Rund bei einer 22er MW. Schulterstollen 61mm Karkasse 58mm L+R 4mm Platz. Den Conti 2,30er Baron fahr ich auch auf einer felge mit 22er MW der hat locker Platz ist mein Winter,Trail,und Batz-Reifen. Schulterstollen 58mm Karkasse 56mm.  Den Kannst auch auf deiner Spank Fahren der hat locker Platz,baut nicht hoch.Rubber Queen 2,40er müsste auch gehen,aber er baut Höher, also brauchst wieder eine breitere Felge so ab 26MW. Der hat auch eine Fette Karkasse aber schmale Schulterstollen,hab,s noch nicht probiert.
Mfg Anton


----------



## Milschmann (19. März 2014)

Danke Anton für die Tips! 
Die spank baut auch an sich schon ein Stück höher als die Felge die ich vorher drin hatte (Mavic EN321D) habe ich den Eindruck, denn auf der Mavic hatte sogar ein Ardent Platz.


----------



## Milschmann (25. März 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Conti MK 2 in 2.4 Breite fürs HR geholt. Im Vergleich zum Michelin Rock'R ist der MK2 ein echtes Würstchen 
Jedenfalls sieht es nach etwas mehr Platz aus, könnte funktionieren.


----------



## RadTotal (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte hier mal in die Runde fragen, wie kritisch ihr das mit der Reifenfreiheit seht und wir ihr damit zurecht kommt?
Der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Optik und von der Geo echt super, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder hier so anschaue, dann sieht das hinten schon verdammt eng aus. Rad soll vorallem auch im Winter herhalten, und da wirds zwangsläufig matschig. 4mm Luft ist halt da nicht wirklich viel.
Ist der einzige Punkt der mich aktuell noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. :-(


----------



## sbradl (22. April 2014)

Ja ist schon eng aber grade im Winter könnte man ja hinten auf einen schmaleren Reifen mit ordentlich Profil wechseln, wie zum Beispiel den 2,3er Baron. Ich bekomm demnächst noch einige Reifen zum Testen und mach dann Fotos. Folgende Reifen werd ich für die Fotos mal hinten aufziehen:
Baron 2,3
MK 2,4
TK 2,2
TK 2,4
Chunky Monkey 2,4
Smorgasbord 2,25


----------



## RadTotal (22. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo!

Das wäre super mit den Fotos und würde mir die Entscheidung dann doch etwas leichter machen. 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## sbradl (22. April 2014)

Ursprünglich hatte ich übrigens einen 2,2er TK hinten drauf. Der 2,4er soll auch passen aber dürfte definitiv nicht mehr Schlammtauglich sein. Der kleine Baron dürfte da die bessere Wahl sein. Daher stöhrt mich die Reifenfreiheit auch nicht so sehr. Einmal im Jahr kann man den Reifen ja mal wechseln 

Auf der Suche nach passenden Reifen hatte ich letzte Woche die beiden On One Reifen bestellt. Wenn die zu meinem Einsatzgebiet passen werden das meine "Sommerreifen" und für den Winter kommen dann wahrscheinlich zwei kleine Barone drauf.


----------



## Milschmann (23. April 2014)

Den ChunkyMonkey habe ich schon probiert auf meiner Spike Felge. Passt wie ne Spielpassung mit wenig Toleranz 
Den Smorgasbord habe ich mir auch bestellt, aber noch nicht getestet. Der MK 2.4 passt gerade so, schleift nur manchmal. Ab und an, wenn sich ein Stein im Profil einklemmt macht es "klonk" an der Kettenstrebe.
Ich denke der Baron 2.3 ist für Wintereinsätze die beste Lösung.
Bin auf deine Bilder gespannt.


----------



## sbradl (23. April 2014)

So Smorgasbord ist heute gekommen. Chunky Monkey wurde aber in 29" geliefert. Wird also bestimmt mit Reklamation 2 Wochen dauern bis der richtige da ist. Fehlt also nur noch der TK in 2,4 dann sind alle Reifen da. Hat es jemand eilig oder können die Bilder warten bis alle Reifen da sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (23. April 2014)

Nur Ärger mit diesen unterschiedlichen Radgrößen 
Also ich hab keine Probleme, wenn die Fotos noch zwei Wochen dauern.


----------



## donei (23. April 2014)

Hab mir noch zwei 2,50er Maxxis Minion EXO 60a F Rausgelassen, die bauen auch nicht hoch. Hab mit den 22er Felgen (MW) L+R Knapp 4mm Platz
Reifen= 60mm Breit.
Gruß Anton


----------



## sbradl (29. April 2014)

So hab mal testweise vom Smorgasbord und MK ein Bild gemacht und musste feststellen, dass das ohne Stativ nix wird bzw. die Bilder nicht vergleichbar sind. Selbst eine kleine Abweichung der Kameraposition ergibt ganz andere Bilder. Daher spare ich es mir, auf die anderen Reifen zu warten. Bin mit dem Smorgasbord bisher echt zufrieden und werd den jetzt mal Tubeless versuchen. Felge ist eine Flow Ex. Denke aber das größere Reifen als die beiden zwar noch passen aber die Gefahr, durch festklemmende Steinchen den Rahmen zu beschädigen ist mir zu groß...


----------



## RadTotal (29. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Rückinfo und die Bilder!!! 
Ich hab meinen Rahmen letzte Woche dann doch bestellt und kann es demnächst auch testen.  Werde natürlich meine Erfahrungen ebenfalls hier schreiben.
Vorne wird es erstmal der 2.3er Baron werden...hinten tendiere ich zum Speci Purgatory in 2.3. Den fahr ich seit 3 Monaten auf dem Fully und bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Ausreichend Grip und der Rollwiderstand hält sich in Grenzen. Ist etwas breiter als der Baron und nicht ganz so rund wie der MKII in 2.4.


----------



## sbradl (29. April 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Rahmen letzte Woche dann doch bestellt und kann es demnächst auch testen.



Gute Entscheidung Mit welchen Komponenten baust du den Rahmen auf? Den kleinen Baron fahr ich auch vorne. Macht sich wirklich super.


----------



## donei (29. April 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückinfo und die Bilder!!!
> Ich hab meinen Rahmen letzte Woche dann doch bestellt und kann es demnächst auch testen.  Werde natürlich meine Erfahrungen ebenfalls hier schreiben.
> Vorne wird es erstmal der 2.3er Baron werden...hinten tendiere ich zum Speci Purgatory in 2.3. Den fahr ich seit 3 Monaten auf dem Fully und bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Ausreichend Grip und der Rollwiderstand hält sich in Grenzen. Ist etwas breiter als der Baron und nicht ganz so rund wie der MKII in 2.4.


Da kann ich mir spradl nur anschließen sehr gute Entscheidung!! Jch weiß du wirst die Richtigen Reifen finden, macht ja auch spaß alles auszuprobieren.Aber der Rahmen Summitrider bleibt wie er ist,einfach richtig Geil!! Trotz meiner 57ig Jahren bin ich damit viel Traillastig unterwegs.Und mache auch viele Höhenmeter damit.
Mfg Anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (30. April 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung Mit welchen Komponenten baust du den Rahmen auf? Den kleinen Baron fahr ich auch vorne. Macht sich wirklich super.



Wird anfangs erst mal ziemlich solide sein. Dann mal schauen, wie ich mit dem Teil zurechtkomme. Rahmen hat den Vorteil, dass ich die meisten Teile vom Fully übernehmen könnte. 
Wenn ich damit im Einsatz bin, werd ich natürlich hier ein paar Bilder reinstellen. 

Jupp, und der passende Reifen wird sich sicherlich auch finden.


----------



## marve (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch kurz davor mir ein Summitrider zuzulegen. Leider bin ich noch recht unerfahren, was die Komponenten angeht und wollte mal nachfragen ob meine Konfiguration gut ist oder ob ich eventuell etwas ändern sollte.
Also was Schaltung und Bremse betrifft habe ich mich komplett für Shimano XT entschieden. Scheibenbremse vorne 203 hinten 180 mm. Federgabel eine RS Pike. Ich denke mit den Komponenten liege ich nicht verkehrt. Bei Reifen und Laufräder bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe mich mal für Mavic Crossroc Disc und
Continental Mountain King II ProTection Falt. 2,4 entschieden. Gerade was die Laufräder bin ich unsicher weil ich keine Ahnung habe. Ich wiege so ca 90kg kann also fahrfertig schon auch mal an die 100kg kommen.
Was das fahren angeht bin ich noch Anfänger aber will das aber ändern und es sollen auch kleine Drops möglich sein.
Bei den restlichen Komponenten aus dem Konfigurator gibt es glaube ich keine so großen qualitativen Unterschiede.
Ist die Konfiguration i.O. oder ist da etwas gar nicht stimmig? Das es bei vielen Sachen auf die eigenen Vorlieben und Einsatzbereich ankommt ist mir bewusst aber die Erfahrungen muss ich erst noch sammeln und bin wahrscheinlich eh recht unsensibel gegenüber den Unterschieden 
Also bin für jede Meinung Dankbar.
Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## slrzo (3. Mai 2014)

Bin zwar auch nicht so fit was die Komponenten angeht. Aber um evtl. ein bisschen Geld zu sparen könnte ich mir beim Antrieb einen SLX/XT-Mix vorstellen. Weiß allerdings nicht was das aus macht. Fahre selber XT, aber eine SLX-Kurbel z.B. hätte auch gelangt. Nur die XT-Shifter sind glaube ich ein muss, da diese Multi-Release haben. Also mehrere Gänge auf einmal schalten können.


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2014)

Bei den Bremsen kann man bedenklos SLX statt XT nehmen. Der Unterschied ist nur die Druckpunktverstellung. Deore Shifter sind übrigens gar nicht so schlecht! Die können auch 3 Gänge auf einmal runterschalten. Nur 2 Gänge hoch können sie nicht. Zu den LRS kann ich nichts sagen. Ich fahre Flow Ex mit Hope Naben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Mai 2014)

ich würde bedenkenlos auch zu einem SLX/XT Mix raten.
Shifter und eventuell Schaltwerk XT
Kurbel & Innenlager SLX (die Shimano Innenlager sind eh gleich, an der SLX ist das kleine Kettenblatt aus  Stahl und kein Alu. Das gegen ein Alu XT Kettenblatt getauscht und man ist auch beim Gewicht nahezu gleich)
Beim Umwerfer reicht der SLX völlig.
Einen Mavic LRS würde ich mir nicht kaufen, dann eher Hope mit Flow(Ex) oder ähnliches. 
Da ist das bei der Schaltung gesparte Geld viel besser angelegt und damit sind auch Drops kein Problem. Von den Mavic LRS hört man für meinen Geschmack viel zu oft von Problemen und ich sehe auch so nirgends Vorteile deren Technik. Wichtig ist mir z.B, dass VR & HR Naben auf alle mögliche Achs Standards umbaubar und die Umbaukits auch käuflich erwerbbar sind! Damit ist man zukunftsicherer und hat z.B. bei einem zukünftigen Gabel oder Rahmenwechsel keine Probleme.
Für die 2.4er Reifen auf eine breite Felge achten! Die Innenweite sollte als absolutes Minimum 21mm haben (ist schon grenzwertig), eher in Richtung 25-30mm.
Reifen..... das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Da spielen letztendlich zu viele persönliche Vorlieben rein. Meine Versuche mit Conti Reifen enden bisher meist recht früh. U.a. auch da die Tubeless Fähigkeit oft nicht wirklich gegeben ist und nur um partout Conti zu fahren mache ich sicher keinen Schlauch mehr rein. Da finden sich bei Maxxis oder Schwalbe etliche gleich gute Reifen, die tubeless völlig problemlos sind.
Bei den Bremsen reichen auch SLX, auch mit nur 180/180mm. Andere sind vielleicht hübscher, können aber oft auch nur bremsen  Die Standfestigkeit ist wichtig und da sind die SLX auch in der Gewichtsklasse gut.


----------



## marve (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusamen,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, das Fahrrad ist endlich bestellt .
Da es preislich keinen all zu großen unterschied gemacht hat bin ich bei komplett Xt geblieben aber verwende die
Flow Ex.
Schönes Wochenende euch.


----------



## RadTotal (5. Juni 2014)

Erste Minitestrunde bestanden...ausführlicher Fahrbericht mit gscheiten Bildern (in Bewegung) folgen im laufe der nächsten Woche


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Juni 2014)

Schickes Teil ! Gefällt mir 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (6. Juni 2014)

Bärig
Reifenwahl ist auch nicht Schlecht.
Gruß Anton


----------



## kommski (18. Juni 2014)

Wow sehr schönes Gerät!
Meins macht auch ein Jahr später noch saufett Spaß, ist halt nur a weng dreckiger geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (22. Juni 2014)

So, nachdem Fahrer und Summitrider die ersten Höhen- und natürlich auch Tiefenmeter zusammen gemeistert haben, meine ersten Fahreindrücke zum Bike.

Vorab: Der Service und die Beratung von Transalp war stets hervorragend. Emails und Fragen wurden umgehend, informativ und schnell beantwortet. Für persönliche Änderungen bzw. Wünsche hatte man immer ein offenes Ohr. Man merkte, dass der Gegenüber Ahnung von der Sache hat und nicht nur schnell was verkaufen möchte.
Auch die versprochene Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten (trotz einiger Feier- und Brückentage).

Das Rad war hervorragend verpackt und die Komponenten bestens eingestellt. Es war kein nachjustieren von Schaltwerk notwendig und die Bremsen waren sauber entlüftet. Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen sind auf eine ordentlichen Länge gekürzt. Aus ergonomischen Gründen habe ich nur noch den Hebel für die Reverb direkt an den Griff geschoben und die vordere Bremsleitung auf die Innenseite der Gabel verlegt.

Das Aussehen trifft genau meinen Geschmack…dezenter Hauptrahmen mit geraden Alu-Rohren, schön geformte Sitz- und Kettenstreben und wunderbar gefräste Ausfallenden.

Die Pulverbeschichtung des Rahmen schaut TOP aus. Die Farbe ist in allen Ecken vorhanden. Nicht einmal den kleinsten Kratzer konnte ich finden. Auch an den Schweißnähten gibt es optisch nichts auszusetzen. Schöne gleichmäßige Raupen. Die Haltbarkeit von Beschichtung und Schweißnähte müssen sich natürlich die nächsten Wochen noch beweisen.

So, und nun zu den Fahreigenschaften. Zur besseren Einschätzung möchte ich hier noch erwähnen, dass ich normalerweise auf einem Fully (160mm vo und 140mm hi) unterwegs bin, welches zudem ein niedrigeres Gesamtgewicht als der Summitrider hat.

Die erste positive Überraschung gab es bereits an den ersten Anstiegen. Trotz 160mm Federgabel und dem 40er Vorbau bleibt das Vorderrad sehr lange auf dem Boden. Die Absenkung der Federgabel benötige ich wirklich nur an sehr steilen Steigungen.
Der Vortrieb ist bei Anstiegen und in der Ebene hardtailtypisch genial. Bergab macht das Teil nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase richtig Laune. Auf den flowigen Trails zieht das Rad sehr gut mit. Auf schnellen Wurzelpassagen vermisst man natürlich das gefederte Heck…ist aber eher ein Luxusproblem.
Auch auf steilen und technischen Abfahrten komm ich mit dem Summitrider richtig gut klar. Hinterrad versetzen funktioniert spielerisch. Überschlagsgefühle hatte ich bisher auch keine. Die Geometrie mit den verspielten Fahreigenschaften des steifen Rahmens sind genau so, wie ich sie mir gewünscht habe. Das Fully bleibt nun öfters stehen als ich es gedacht hätte.

Ich kann das Rad und den Rahmen uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Für mich persönlich wünschenswert wären lediglich eine Steckachse hinten und natürlich etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit. Evtl. kommt ja da noch was bei den nächsten Generationen.


----------



## Slow (22. Juni 2014)

Super Farbwahl!
Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Sitzrohr aus? Irgendwas auffällig? Habe von schief eingebauten Sitztrohren gelesen und selbst bei meinem Rahmen das die Sattelstütze gerne reinrutscht. (was vermutlich an dem nicht ganz runden Rohrende liegt...)


----------



## sbradl (22. Juni 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Das Fully bleibt nun öfters stehen als ich es gedacht hätte.



Fährst du nicht ein Liteville? Wenn das mal kein Lob für den Summitrider ist  Reifenfreiheit ist leider wirklich etwas gering aber vielleicht ist das gar nicht sooo schlecht, da ein schmalerer Reifen bei genügend Gewicht besser dämpft als ein breiter. Ich fahr zur Zeit den On One Smorgasbord und bin echt super zufrieden. 

Zum Thema Überschlagsgefühle: gibts bei dem Teil wirklich keine. Bin heute das erste mal mit dem Bashguard aufgesetzt und hab mir nachher noch gedacht, "so hoch war die Stufe doch gar nicht"


----------



## RadTotal (22. Juni 2014)

Sitzrohr ist unauffällig und gerade. Kein rutschen der Sattelstüze bemerkbar und dabei ist der Schnellspanner wirklich nicht mit aller Gewalt zugeknallt. Das Hinterrad sitzt auf den Millimeter genau mittig.

Ja, ein 301. Bin hier gezielt nicht weiter auf die Unterschiede bzw. Vor- und Nachteile zwischen Fully und Hardtail eingegangen, zumal es ja jeder etwas anders empfindet. Das Summitrider ist in meinen Augen ein wirklich gelungenes Hardtail, dass viel Laune, Freude und Spaß macht. Und genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## donei (23. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="Slow, post: 12084061, member: 51001"
Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Sitzrohr aus? Irgendwas auffällig? Habe von schief eingebauten Sitztrohren gelesen und selbst bei meinem Rahmen das die Sattelstütze gerne reinrutscht. (was vermutlich an dem nicht ganz runden Rohrende liegt..
Bei meinen Summitrider auch kein rutschen der Sattelstütze. LR sitzt genau Mittig, auch das Sattelrohr. Überhaupt ist der Rahmen sauber verarbeitet, Schweißnähte sind erste Sahne, genau so ist auch mein 29er Ambition verarbeitet, wie gesagt Erste Sahne. Ich hab mein Summitrider genau 16 Monate,und bin viele Hm gefahren. Anspruchsvolle Trail,s und das mit meinem momentanen Gewicht mit Rucksack
von 105kg. Die Schweißnähte Halten, am Anfang hab ich immer geschaut ob da was ist, aber das hab ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt.
Der Rahmen ist richtig Steif und liegt sicher in der Hand in jeder Lage. Bin bis zum Februar 2013 17Jahre ED-FR Fully gefahren.(Fusion, Scott Octane,  Proseed auch alle selber aufgebaut,auch die LRSätze. Mich hat,s auch a paar so richtig zerlegt, und bin von November 2011 bis Januar 2013 am linken Fuß 4mal Operiert worden. Musste immer wieder Pausieren, aber es wurde alles wieder gut. Transalp Summitrider l fiel mir im unseren IBC-Forum auf, Wegen der gerissenen Sitzstreben. Dann kam 2013 der neue Summitriderll Rahmen heraus. Nur anhand von den Geo-Daten hab ich mir März 2013 den Rahmen gekauft. Ich hab mein Proceed im Keller stehen gelassen, und habe es dann meinen Schwiegersohn übergeben. Wie Rad Total Sagt: So was hab ich immer schon Gesucht. Trotz meiner 58jahre bin ich mit meinen Summitrider immer in den Bergen, um Hm Zu machen, und Km lange Trail,s zu Rocken, und Natur Genießen.

Gruß Anton


----------



## Slow (23. Juni 2014)

Stimme euch was den Spaßfaktor und das Fahrverhalten angeht 100% zu.  Verarbeitung ist auch an jeder Stelle top, nur das mit dem Sitzrohr ist halt ein Wermutstropfen. Vielleicht mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto davon... Bin jetzt eine lange Zeit Schraubklemme gefahren, da war das Problem beseitigt, habe aber jetzt wieder ne Schnellspannklemme dran und Problem ist wieder da. Habs aber auch noch nicht mit dem Haarspray-Trick probiert.

Weiße Lyrik und weißer Schriftzug macht echt was her! 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## kommski (23. Juni 2014)

Die Sache mit der Sattelstütze kann ich bestätigen. Das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch, mittlerweile verrutscht sie aber nicht mehr. Gemacht habe ich aber nix.

Ansonsten kann ich allen Punkten von RadTotal voll zustimmen. Transalp24 hatten mir sogar noch einen längeren Vorbau mitgeschickt, wenns doch mehr bergauf geht. Aber der kurze langt vollkommen.


----------



## bronks (24. Juni 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> ... Bin jetzt eine lange Zeit Schraubklemme gefahren, da war das Problem beseitigt, habe aber jetzt wieder ne Schnellspannklemme dran und Problem ist wieder da. Habs aber auch noch nicht mit dem Haarspray-Trick probiert ...


Probiers. Es funktioniert. Wenn es knackt, dann kannst Du auf das getrocknete Haarspray noch Fett draufschmieren.


----------



## Slow (24. Juni 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Wenn es knackt, dann kannst Du auf das getrocknete Haarspray noch Fett draufschmieren.



Ah ok, ich probiers. Ich glaub den Tipp hatte ich ja auch von dir. Aber erst mal Haarspray auftreiben. (-;

Hier übrigens meiner brandaktuell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (5. Juli 2014)

Hat von den Summitrider-Fahrern hier schonmal jemand auf einen Winkel Steuersatz gewechselt? Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, den Lenkwinkel abzuflachen...


----------



## Tomak (23. Juli 2014)

Tolle Bikes hier ....für mich leider zu spät.

Habe mir aus Unkenntnis darüber, dass es bei Transalp HT Rahmen für lange Federwege gibt, einen Dartmoor Primal aufgebaut.

Nunja, ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend.

Viel Spaß mit den Geräten !

Grüße
Tomakm


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Juli 2014)

@Tomak Das Primal kann was die Fahreigenschaften angeht aber nicht mit dem Summitrider mithalten 
Ich bin aktuell wieder am überlegen ob ich das Primal nicht doch gegen einen Summitrider tausche.


----------



## Tomak (25. Juli 2014)

@bjoern....das wollte ich damit sagen ......

Habe den Summitrider eine Woche nach Aufbau erst "entdeckt". So ist das - den Dummen bestraft das Leben.

Edit: Habe gerade deine Fotos angeschaut. Mein Primal hat nicht nur die gleiche Farbe, sondern ist ähnlich aufgebaut...

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## derPhil (22. August 2014)

Alles ganz nette Bikes hier 
Da ich mir auch einen Summitrider mit 150mm aufbauen möchte, hätte ich hier noch ein paar Fragen an euch stolze Besitzer:

1) Ich bin 178cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 80cm. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bisher fahre ich ein XC-Bike (Bulls Copperhead 3) mit 47cm Rahmenhöhe, allerdings ist mir das für meinen Geschmack tendenziell eher zu groß.

2) Die Transalp-Rahmen haben ja geschraubte Zugführungen. Sind die Zughalter dabei, wenn man nur den Rahmen kauft, oder muss ich mir noch selber welche kaufen für das Gewinde? Ich finde im Netz nämlich in (fast) keinem Shop überhaupt solche schraubbaren Zugführungen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## derPhil (22. August 2014)

Achja, noch zwei Fragen: 
3) Der Rahmen hat ja hinten eine Postmount-Aufnahme, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Für welche Bremsscheibengröße, ist die denn ausgelegt?

4) Ist die Reifenfreiheit wirklich so schlimm? Hatte vor einen 2.4er Mountain King zu fahren auf einer Flow EX Felge. Habe aber hier schon gelesen, dass die 2.4 wohl teilweise ziemlich eng/zu eng werden. Die Kombo verkauft Transalp ja aber sogar selbst an den fertigen Bikes. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (23. August 2014)

Bei deiner Größe müsste 18" passen. Ich fahr 16" bei 170cm.
Frag wegen den Zuführungen einfach bei Transalp nach. Wenn sie nicht dabei sind kannste die von denen gleich mit bestellen.
Die PM Aufnahme ist ohne Adapter für 180er Scheiben.

Reifenfreiheit ist so eine Sache... Aber dein 2,4er MK ist kein Problem.


----------



## Milschmann (23. August 2014)

Hallo derPhil, 
schön, dass du dich für den Summitrider interessierst. Damit machst du definitiv nichts falsch - ist ein Klasse Rahmen, wenn man über die Reifenfreiheit hinweg sieht 
Das Nukeproof Scout schaut aber auch nicht verkehrt aus.
Also zu deinen Fragen.
1) Ich bin 180cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 81cm und fahre einen 20" (der größte) Rahmen. Mit 60mm Vorbau und 747er Lenker finde ich die Geo für ein verspieltes Trailbike optimal. Kürzerer Vorbau geht für mich aber kaum. Man sitzt dennoch ziemlich gedrungen. Ich empfehle dir den 20" zu nehmen. Da kannst du dann auch einen kürzeren Vorbau dranmachen, je nach Vorliebe. Frag auf jeden Fall nochmal Transalp selbst, die können dich auch nochmal gut beraten.

2) Zugführungen sind mit dabei. Dazu auch die passenden Senkkopfschrauben. Ich habe bei TA noch zusätzlich nach Zughaltern für den Remote-Zug der Variostütze gefragt (wie sie auf den Fotos der Komplettbikes abgebildet sind). Habe dann noch zusätzlich diese 3 Zughalter + Zylinderkopfschrauben bekommen. Auch ein Ersatzschaltauge habe ich gleich mit bestellt. Dieses ist zwar echt massiv, aber auf langen touren und im Urlaub hab ichs meistens mit im Gepäck, bekommt man ja nicht so einfach.

3) PM aufnahme für 180er Scheiben, finde ich TOP!

4) den MK2 bin ich jetzt auch gefahren, abgesehen davon, dass er nicht sehr rund läuft (2 Modelle getestet) passt er auch auf ner Spike 35 in das Bike. Bei schlamm schubberst du dir aber den Ramen im Joch blank. Je nach Luftdruck auch bei Trockenheit, wie der Reifen halt arbeitet. zZ fahre ich den Smorgasbord von On-One, mit seinen 2,25" schubbert auch er manchmal in extremer Kurvenlage, generell bei Querbelastung. Ab und an, wenn sich ein Stein im Profil verklemmt, macht es "klonk". Ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Mal sehen wie lange der Rahmen bei mir durchhält. Laut Transalp ist das Material dort dick genug. 

Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spaßgerät - agil und direkt.

Grüße, Milschmann


----------



## derPhil (23. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Hört sich schonmal gut an 
Ich werde meine Fragen aber auch nochmal direkt an Transalp stellen.

Ein Frage noch:
Wenn es geht würde ich gerne einen DownSwing Umwerfer verbauen. Geht das bei dem Rahmen oder kommt da auch schon wieder die Flaschenhalterung in die Quere (wie bei vielen anderen Rahmen)?
Wenn ja, schließt das Gewinde bündig mit dem Rohr ab (dann würd's ja nicht stören), oder steht der Gewindeeinsatz über?


----------



## Milschmann (23. August 2014)

Ich hab nen SLX 2 Fach Umwerfer Downswing. Der sitzt knapp unter der unteren Schraube am Sitzrohr. Den 20" Rahmen kannst du getrost mit downswing und 2 Flaschenhaltern fahren. Kann dir morgen mal ein Bild reinstellen


----------



## derPhil (24. August 2014)

Danke! Hier wird einem ja richtig geholfen 

Eine Frage noch, die ich gerne noch den Transalp Jungs stellen würde, aber die gerade nächste Woche auf der Eurobike sind:
Welche Einbaubreite hat die Hinterradnabe? 135 oder 145mm?


----------



## RadTotal (24. August 2014)

Bzgl. Rahmengröße...ich bin 1,79m mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fahr den Summitride in 18" mit 40er Vorbau und bin glücklich damit. Würde ihn mir auch wieder in 18" kaufen und hätte dir die Rahmengröße auch empfohlen. Kommt halt auch darauf an, was du mit dem Bike so vor hast.
Evtl. auch mal ein Bike Probe fahren (Summitrider oder ein Bike mit ähnlichen Geodaten)

Wegen der Reifenfreiheit...könnte auf jeden Fall etwas mehr sein. 

Hinten ist ein normaler Schnellspanner verbaut...sollte also eine 135mm Nabe sein.

Und das sind auch genau die Punkte, die ich mir für die nächste Generation wünschen würde...etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit und eine Steckachse.

Vielleicht gibt es ja echt nach der Eurobike einen Generationenwechsel...am besten bei Transalp mal nachfragen.


----------



## derPhil (25. August 2014)

Danke für die Infos! Hatte auch schon überlegt ob sich da evtl. auf der Eurobike was tut. Allerdings hat Transalp ja keinen eigenen Stand sondern trifft dort nur seine Lieferanten. Wenn's Neuheiten gäbe, würde ich vermutet, dass sie auch dort was vorstellen würden.

Könnte vielleicht noch jemand die Einbaubreite der Hinterradnabe nachmessen? Schnellspanner gibt's ja auch für 145mm (Ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber naja...) 
Hätte nämlich gerade ein super Angebot für meine gewünschte HR-Nabe, aber würde gerne sicher gehen, dass die Breite passt und die Transalp Jungs erreiche ich nicht, da Eurobike. Danke schonmal!


----------



## bronks (25. August 2014)

derPhil schrieb:


> ... Könnte vielleicht noch jemand die Einbaubreite der Hinterradnabe nachmessen? Schnellspanner gibt's ja auch für 145mm (Ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber naja...) ...


135mm.


----------



## derPhil (25. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2014)

@derPhil nimm eine Nabe die sich auf alle möglichen Standards umbauen lässt. Dann gibt es kein Problem und man kann das LR problemlos mit in andere Bikes nehmen.
Schnellspanner bei solchen normalen Rahmen sind immer 135mm. Eine andere Breite wäre in dem Fall Quatsch. 
Steckachse & mehr Reifenfreiheit wäre allerdings echt wünschenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (26. August 2014)

für wen ist der summit rider rahmen eigentlich gedacht? welches fahrprofil sollte man haben damit man damit richtig liegt?

für normale touren und berg und tal fahrten ist doch eher der ambition Rahmen, oder?


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Also ich fahr mit dem Summitrider technische Trails (S2-S3). Guck dir mal auf der Transalp-Webseite im Blog die 3 Videos "Drive the Best" an. Mit dem Summitrider kann man es schon deutlich mehr Krachen lassen als mit dem Ambition! Der Unterschied zwischen einer 150/160er Gabel an der Front und einer 100mm Gabel sind schon ziemlich groß. Wenn man den Summitrider mit einer 120er Gabel aufbaut, gleichen sich die Einsatzgebiete langsam an. Ich glaub @donei hatte sowas mal irgendwo geschrieben.

Ich hab mit dem Ambition angefangen und der Wohlfühlfaktor ist da für mich bei S2 zu ende gewesen. Mit dem Summitrider fängt es da dann an Spaß zu machen.


----------



## reaction187 (26. August 2014)

mehr als 120mm vorne würde ich nicht nehmen. Weil man hinten auch übers Hinderniss muss.

Bei 120mm maximal ist doch der Ambition im grunde immernoch die bessere alternative oder nicht? Ist doch auch fast ein halbes Kilo leichter.

Also wenn man keine technischen trails fährt, dann ist das ne klare Sache oder?


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Ja in dem Fall würde ich auch das Ambition nehmen. Ich glaube die Geometrien sind mit gleicher Gabel auch sehr ähnlich. Obwohl ich finde, dass man das bisschen Mehrgewicht am Rahmen kaum merkt. Ich fahr trotzdem beide Räder gerne. Den Summitrider mit dicken Reifen (On-One Chunky Monkey) und dicker Gabel (160er Pike) und das Ambition mit 100mm Reba und X-King/Race-King.


----------



## reaction187 (26. August 2014)

Bisschen mehrgewicht ist gut  andere zahlen hunderte von euros um 200 bis 400g einzusparen....

Am Summitrider finde ich aber das unterrohr cooler, weils dicker ist. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist das freiliegende gusset und die Verschweißung unterm Oberrohr am Steuerrohr. Da hat das ambition sowas schönes gefrästes....

Die Vorzüge aus beiden Rahmen währen top (breites Tretlager, dickes Unterrohr, massives gusset, nicht zu kurzes/langes steuerrohr). Ein Ambirider müsste es geben.


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehrgewicht ist gut  andere zahlen hunderte von euros um 200 bis 400g einzusparen....



Da gehör ich nicht dazu ^^ Mein Summitrider wiegt momentan über 13kg, sowas würden viele nichtmal am Fully haben wollen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Da gehör ich nicht dazu ^^ Mein Summitrider wiegt momentan über 13kg, sowas würden viele nichtmal am Fully haben wollen


soviel hat mein (eines) Fully nicht !  

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber..... ein Summitrider kann man auch artgerecht und ohne ein riesen Vermögen auszugeben mit knapp um die 12kg (+/- 500g) aufbauen 



reaction187 schrieb:


> für wen ist der summit rider rahmen eigentlich gedacht? welches fahrprofil sollte man haben damit man damit richtig liegt?
> 
> für normale touren und berg und tal fahrten ist doch eher der ambition Rahmen, oder?


der Summitrider ist eher fürs Grobe und im Steuerrohrbereich entsprechend massiver für die längeren Gabeln ausgelegt (Stichwort Hebelwirkung).
Man kann eben auch technische S3/S4 Sachen damit fahren oder es mal im Bikepark "krachen" lassen ohne gleich Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit haben zu müssen.
Wer nur normale Touren und XC Sachen fährt, kann auch zum Ambition greifen.


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> soviel hat mein (eines) Fully nicht !
> 
> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber..... ein Summitrider kann man auch artgerecht und ohne ein riesen Vermögen auszugeben mit knapp um die 12kg (+/- 500g) aufbauen



Kommt auch auf die Waage drauf an  Ich bin bei über 13kg mit Pike, Flow Ex und komplett XT. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich da so ohne weiteres 1kg sparen könnte. Dazu müssten andere Reifen dran und die Reverb müsste weichen.


----------



## Milschmann (26. August 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil habe vorher ein Signature Fully gefahren. Da es Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Rahmenersatz gab, bin ich komplett auf den Summitrider umgestiegen, alles vom Fully ans HT gebaut. Das Einsatzgebiet hat sich nicht verändert. Mit 150mm Sektor Coil fahre ich alles von 24h CC rennen bis 601 am Gardasee. Sprünge mit Landung sind okay. Drops ins Flat über einen Meter würde ich nicht wagen. Ich fahre sehr stabile Spike 35 Felgen mit Hope Pro 2Evo Naben. Ein Leichtgewicht ist meines auf keinen Fall. Abgesehen von abgeschriebener Kettnstreben im Tretlagerbereich hat sich noch kein sichtbarer Schaden am Rahmen ergeben.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. August 2014)

Neben den Reifen/LRS sind es dann meist die kleinen Sachen, die sich gerne summieren. Z.B. bei Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe kann man schnell mal eben 200-300g verstecken. Ebenso beim Sattel, wobei mein SQ-Lab nicht gerade ein Leichtbauteil ist.
Bei der Schaltung gibt es sich fast nichts ob ich jetzt XT, SLX, X9 oder X0 fahre. Auch der Unterschied zw. SLX, XT oder XTR Kurbeln ist kleiner als man angesichts des Kaufpreises vermuten würde.
In der letzten Ausbaustufe mit Reverb, 10J altem normalen DT LRS, 2.25er Fat Albert, SLX/X9 Mix, 2x9 mit Bash und Sektor lag ich mit dem Summitrider (MK1) bei ~12,3. Ich habe leider gerade kein Bild davon greifbar, kann ich aber gerne raus suchen. Das aktuelle HT mit der mehr oder weniger vom Summitrider geerbten Ausstattung liegt ohne Reverb rund 12kg. Das was die normale Alu Sattelstütze leichter ist, sind die Gabel & Lenker schwerer geworden. Bei den Bremsen sind es auch nur ~100g was der Wechsel auf die Avid X0 gebracht hat. 
Der aktuelle Summitrider Rahmen liegt etwa beim gleichen Gewicht, die Pike ist ca 150g schwerer als meine Sektor (gegenüber der 2010er Revelation U-Turn sind es sogar nur ~50g). Mein alter LRS liegt so bei knapp 1900g. Damit sollten eigentlich 12-12,5kg machbar sein ohne den Einsatzbereich (zu sehr) einzuschränken.
Die Reifenwahl ist natürlich so eine Sache. In meinem Einsatzbereich (Mittelgebirge, kein Bikepark, dafür >10km Asphaltanfahrt bis es Spaß macht) macht ein schwerer FR/DH Reifen einfach keinen Sinn. Gerade auf dem HT reichen mir da die 2.25-2,40er FA oder die HD (jeweils tubeless) völlig aus.
Wenn ich die Teile von meinem einen zugegeben gewichtsoptimierten und nicht günstigen Fully nehmen würde, käme ich auf ca 11,6kg, inkl. LEV ! Dann wird es aber schon dünn noch mehr einzusparen und das wäre alles andere als ein günstiger Spaßaufbau 

die verwendete Waage ist natürlich so eine Sache


----------



## derPhil (26. August 2014)

Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles Erfahrungen mit Tubeless gemacht?
Hatte vor mein Bike mit Flow EX Felgen tubeless aufzubauen entweder mit Hans Dampf oder On-One Smorgasbord/Chunky Monkey. 
Hat mit den Reifen schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie leicht zum aufziehen/dicht bekommen?
Die Schwalbe sind ja mittlerweile alle tubeless ready aber zu den On-One Reifen finde ich nichts Konkretes. 
Zumindest der Smorgasbord basiert soweit ich weiß auf der Maxxis Ardent Karkasse und von den Maxxis habe ich gehört dass die wohl gerne man von der Flow EX abspringen (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/notubes-ztr-flow-ex.583218/page-8). 

Ich hoffe das sind nur Einzelfälle, da mir die On-One Reifen eigentlich mehr zusagen (auch preislich  )


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Ich hab die beiden On-One Reifen auf FlowEx tubeless. War mein erster Versuch überhaupt und ging absolut problemlos mit Standpumpe. Ob die Abspringen kann ich nicht sagen, dazu fahr ich nicht aggressiv genug.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. August 2014)

derPhil schrieb:


> Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles Erfahrungen mit Tubeless gemacht?
> Hatte vor mein Bike mit Flow EX Felgen tubeless aufzubauen entweder mit Hans Dampf oder On-One Smorgasbord/Chunky Monkey.
> Hat mit den Reifen schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie leicht zum aufziehen/dicht bekommen?
> Die Schwalbe sind ja mittlerweile alle tubeless ready aber zu den On-One Reifen finde ich nichts Konkretes.
> ...


ich fahre seit 2010 tubeless und Schlauch kommt bei mir immer nur rein wenn ich unterwegs eine der seltenen Pannen habe bei denen auch die Milch nichts mehr hilft.
Mit Schwalbe gab es bezüglich des Reifensitzes bisher nie Probleme (Nobby Nic 2.25 & 2.4, Fat Albert 2.25 & 2.4, Hans Dampf 2.35, Big Betty, Rock Razzor)
mit Maxxis (Ardent 2.25 & Minion DHF) auf den normalen DT (Schlauch) Felgen mit Rimstrip auch keine Probleme
mit Conti...... fahre ich nicht mehr, zumindest nicht tubeless 
Da ist mir meine Zeit und das Geld zu schade. (Baron 2.3, MKII 2.2)

Die Hans Dampf fahre ich derzeit auf einer Arch EX und einer Trace Enduro. Der HD sitzt bei beiden Felgen fest in den Felgenhörnern drinnen, selbst bei einem Druck von <1,5bar zieht es den nicht runter. Auf einer Flow EX hätte ich daher keine Bedenken.

Die On-One kenne ich nicht, weiß aber von ein paar Fatbike Fahrern, dass zumindest deren On-One Reifen nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei sein sollen.
Bei solchen "Herstellern", die nicht selbst fertigen sondern nur zukaufen/umlabeln, bin ich immer skeptisch ob die Qualität ausreichend gleichbleibend gut ist. Da haben ja selbst die großen Hersteller schon deutliche Schwankungen drinnen aber bei den anderen wird letztendlich oft überall im Preis gedrückt da jeder in der Kette etwas verdienen will.
Auch kann man als Endverbraucher nicht wirklich feststellen ob vielleicht der eigentliche Fabrikant zwischenzeitlich ausgewechselt wurde und sich die Qualität verändert hat.

schau mal hier rein, vielleicht gibt es da auch noch Erfahrungen mit den On-On Reifen


----------



## Xyz79 (26. August 2014)

Irgendwie krieg ich doch immer mehr Lust auf so ein Summitrider
neben dem Ambition. 
Mal schauen was das nächste Jahr so bringt! Ist doch alles ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Slow (31. August 2014)

derPhil schrieb:


> 1) Ich bin 178cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 80cm. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bisher fahre ich ein XC-Bike (Bulls Copperhead 3) mit 47cm Rahmenhöhe, allerdings ist mir das für meinen Geschmack tendenziell eher zu groß.
> 
> 2) Die Transalp-Rahmen haben ja geschraubte Zugführungen. Sind die Zughalter dabei, wenn man nur den Rahmen kauft, oder muss ich mir noch selber welche kaufen für das Gewinde? Ich finde im Netz nämlich in (fast) keinem Shop überhaupt solche schraubbaren Zugführungen.



1. bin auch 178cm (ohne Berücksichtigung der Schuhe und Pedalhöhe) mit etwas mehr Schrittlänge und fahre 18". Kann ich nur empfehlen! Vorallem wenn dein Bulls dir mit 47 zu groß ist...

2. Sowas ist immer beim Rahmen dabei. Aber beachte, dass die Züge durchgehend verlegt werden. Also es gibt keine Zuggegenhalter für offene Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derPhil (1. September 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Ich habe gerade Antwort von Transalp bekommen und ich glaube die Info wird hier auch einige interessieren/freuen:
Zitat:
"In ca. 4 Wochen wird es noch eine zweite Version mit einem X12 Hinterbau geben. Dieser Rahmen wird dann inkl. der X12 Steckachse und dem Steuersatz bei 479,00 Euro (inkl. MwSt.) liegen."​


----------



## sbradl (1. September 2014)

Weißt du ob die Reifenfreiheit überarbeitet wurde?


----------



## derPhil (1. September 2014)

Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen zu fragen, aber werde ich noch nachholen.


----------



## derPhil (2. September 2014)

Also, ich habe noch ein paar nähere Infos bekommen:
- Der alte Rahmen hatte wohl an der schmalsten Stelle des Hinterbaus 68mm Platz. Der neue hat 78mm. Bei der bisherigen Konstruktion wurden wohl leider keine 2.4" Reifen auf breiten Felgen bedacht. Diesmal wurde bis 29mm Maulweite getestet.
- Der neue Rahmen ist auch für eine Stealth-Sattelstütze ausgelegt. D.h. der Hydraulikschlauch kann im Rahmeninneren verlegt werden.

Ich glaube diese Änderungen machen den neuen Rahmen perfekt und merzen die wohl einzigen Kritikpunkte an der bisherigen Konstruktion aus. Nur gedulden muss man sich noch...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. September 2014)

Wenn das alles so kommt, wäre das wirklich perfekt. 
schauen wir mal ob es bei den 4 Wochen bleibt


----------



## Milschmann (3. September 2014)

Preislich wird der Rahmen immer unattraktiver. Auf 68mm Breite komm ich bei mir nicht. Ich bin echt gespannt auf den neuen Rahmen.


----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt. Vor allem ob die Reifenfreiheit dann wirklich passt mit breiten Felgen... wurde über die Geometrie auch etwas verraten? Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel (so 65° mit ner 160er Gabel) wären schon geil


----------



## bronks (3. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> ... wurde über die Geometrie auch etwas verraten? Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel (so 65° mit ner 160er Gabel) wären schon geil


Hast Du den Lenkwinkel schon mal nachgemessen?


----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

ja aber keine Ahnung wie genau das ist. Gemessen habe ich 68° bis 68,5° (unbelastet!) mit ner 160er Pike. Habe mir vor kurzem einen Winkelsteuersatz mit -1.5° einbauen lassen und es fährt sich spürbar besser (ist natürlich mein subjektives Empfinden).

Bei den 65° mein ich also eher die Angabe von Transalp und nicht den Wert, den mein Smartphone messen würde. Nach TA wären bei der 160er Pike ja 67° statt meiner gemessenen 68/68,5°


----------



## bronks (3. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> ... Bei den 65° mein ich also eher die Angabe von Transalp und nicht den Wert, den mein Smartphone messen würde. Nach TA wären bei der 160er Pike ja 67° statt meiner gemessenen 68/68,5°


Ich habe eine 160er Lyrik drin. Gemessen mit Messlatte und ausgerechnet komme ich bei auf 64°. Das Smartphone meint auch 64°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

Wie ist die Einbauhöhe der Lyrik im Vergleich zur Pike? (Nachtrag: 545 zu 543mm wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe). Schon rein optisch seh ich bei meinem, dass es niemals 64° sein können. Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz müsste ich ja dann bei 62,5° sein! Sowas hat ja nichtmal ein Downhiller.


----------



## RadTotal (3. September 2014)

Hab eben auch mal Wasserwaagen und Richtlatte montiert...der Winkelmesser meint bei mir (160er Pike) 67,4°.
Aber...wer misst misst Mist ;-)


----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

67,4 hört sich aber schonmal realistischer an als 64°. Eigentlich sind die absoluten Zahlen ja völlig Wurscht. 

Wollte nur sagen, dass ich mit den -1,5° bergab spürbar besser zurecht komme und beim langsamen bergauf fahren ist trotzdem noch nix kippelig.


----------



## bronks (3. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> ... (Nachtrag: 545 zu 543mm wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe) ...


Müßte etwa hinkommen.



sbradl schrieb:


> ... beim langsamen bergauf fahren ist trotzdem noch nix kippelig.


Bei mir schaukelt es ordentlich. Dank U-Turn kann ich die Gabel absenken.


----------



## RadTotal (3. September 2014)

Bissl flacher könnte den Summitrider sicherlich nicht schaden...ist ja auch gerade im Trend (ich persönlich spüre das auch stärker als den Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B).
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was es für eine Geo wird. Mit der Steckachse und mehr Reifenfreiheit ist Transalp in meinen Augen schon mal auf einen sehr sehr guten Weg.


----------



## bronks (3. September 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> ... Mit der Steckachse und mehr Reifenfreiheit ist Transalp in meinen Augen schon mal auf einen sehr sehr guten Weg.


Bei der gebotenen Verarbeitung, der Maßhaltigkeit und dem Preis sicher nicht. Für die € 430 habe ich schon etwas erwartet, aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden.


----------



## reaction187 (3. September 2014)

der rahmen kommt ja in 650B, ist das nun besser als 26 " ?

was hast du mit der verarbetung der TA Rahmen? Ich hab bisher nichts negatives feststellen können.


----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> der rahmen kommt ja in 650B.



Woher hast du die Info? Davon stand hier bisher noch nix.


----------



## reaction187 (3. September 2014)

weil TA mir das gestern per mail gesagt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (3. September 2014)

Ausschließ 650b oder wie das Signature zusätzlich 26"?


----------



## KingoftheBongo (3. September 2014)

Weiß man schon wann das neue Summitrider rauskommt? 650B würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## reaction187 (3. September 2014)

er schrieb "auch" in 650B mit X12, 142mm...in 4 wochen ca.
daher vermute ich mal dass es auch noch 26" geben wird. Weiß ich aber nicht. Hab ich gerade mal per mail nachgefragt  Dafür hat er gesagt der ambition rahmen bleibt in 26" so wie er jetzt ist.

Ist natürlich etwas doof, jetzt steht man als kunde wieder vor der frage ob 26 oder 27,5 ".

Cooler wäre es wenn es einen Rahmen gibt, der für 26 und 27,5" geeignet ist, so dass man einfach selber entscheiden kann, ohne sich festlegen zu müssen!

27,5 ist ja schon eher ein marketing gag, den man praktisch aufgedrängt bekommt. Welchen vorteil soll das für einen summitrider rahmen bieten... fürs rumgespringe usw sind doch kleinere räder besser.


----------



## KingoftheBongo (3. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> 27,5 ist ja schon eher ein marketing gag, den man praktisch aufgedrängt bekommt. Welchen vorteil soll das für einen summitrider rahmen bieten... fürs rumgespringe usw sind doch kleinere räder besser.



Ich suche eine Mountainbike mit dem ich längere Touren mit technischen Passagen fahren kann, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab. Jeden Berg den ich runterfahre, muss ich vorher hochfahren. Ich dachte, dass das Summitrider auch dafür geeignet sei und nicht nur um durch die Gegend zu hüpfen.

Habe ich mich geirrt und sollte mir besser ein gutes Fully suchen?


----------



## reaction187 (3. September 2014)

nimm doch was dir am besten gefällt. Funktioniert doch mit jedem Rahmen...

Summitrider ist ja auch tendenziell ein trail, enduro rahmen.

für solche touren wo es viel bergauf geht, fahre ich lieber mit einem leichten Rahmen, also dem ambition. Aber das ist geschmacksache. Fully geht auch  Es ist eigentlich egal. Ich hasse es wenn es von einem Rahmen 2 Varianten gibt, die fast gleich sind. Da ärgert man sich früher oder später das man nicht das andere Modell hat. Anstatt dass die auf 29" gehen... aber 26 und 27,5 gleichzeitig...


----------



## sbradl (4. September 2014)

KingoftheBongo schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Mountainbike mit dem ich längere Touren mit technischen Passagen fahren kann, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab. Jeden Berg den ich runterfahre, muss ich vorher hochfahren.



Genau dafür nutze ich den Summitrider! Absenkbare Gabel ist bergauf durch die Geometrie (kurz und hoch) meiner Meinung nach wichtig. Bergab bin definitiv ich der limitierende Faktor  Ich fahre hauptsächlich S2 und taste mich grad an S3 ran. Bei allem was ich mich momentan traue zu fahren fühle ich mich auf dem Summitrider sehr wohl.  Hast du die Möglichkeit zum Probefahren? Sowas ist ja trotzdem immer ein sehr subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (4. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ... was hast du mit der verarbetung der TA Rahmen? Ich hab bisher nichts negatives feststellen können.


Das sind zwei Sachen, bei denen ich Nacharbeiten bzw. Herumbasteln durfte und die bei einem neuen Rahmen nicht vorkommen dürfen. Und schon garnicht bei einem Rahmen, der deutlich teurer ist, als die üblich anerkannte Konkurrenz.
1. Die Bremse montiert und das Hinterrad war blockiert, weil der Sattel auf der Scheibe sitzt. 
2. Die Sattelstütze ist je km um 1 mm reingerutscht. Mit Grund natürlich.


----------



## Milschmann (4. September 2014)

Dass das Sattelrohr leicht übermaßig ist, scheint ja häufig vorzukommen. Ich muss die Klemme ziemlich anbrummen, damit die Stütze nicht reinrutscht. 5Nm bei gefetteter Aluschraube der Hope-Klemme reichen grad so.
Meine Sektor schraub ich nur rein, wenn es wirklich lang bergauf geht. Das kommt hier im Erzgebirge nicht vor. Extreme steigungen kann man auch so fahren. Muss man nur üben.


----------



## reaction187 (4. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Sachen, bei denen ich Nacharbeiten bzw. Herumbasteln durfte und die bei einem neuen Rahmen nicht vorkommen dürfen. Und schon garnicht bei einem Rahmen, der deutlich teurer ist, als die üblich anerkannte Konkurrenz.
> 1. Die Bremse montiert und das Hinterrad war blockiert, weil der Sattel auf der Scheibe sitzt.
> 2. Die Sattelstütze ist je km um 1 mm reingerutscht. Mit Grund natürlich.



Welche üblich anerkannte Konkurrenz? Die übliche konkurrenz hat meist nur fertig bikes.

zu 1.

Hast du das bike von TA bauen lassen oder dir selber gebaut? Wie auch immer, Bremssattel justieren, fertig! keine 60 sekunden! Überhaupt kein Grund den RAHMEN zu kritisieren.

zu 2. Sattelrohr entfetten und wieder reinstecken, fester anziehen, fertig! Auch da muss man den Drehmoment manchmal dem eigenen Gewicht anpassen und das hat wieder mal rein gar nichts mit dem hochwertigen Rahmen zu tun.

Anders wäre es wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass dir nach x km ein Riss im Rahmen entstanden ist, oder irgendwas geplatzt ist oder so. Aber auch selbst sowas gibt es woanders auch. Oder glaubst du Mercedes hat noch nie was Fehlerhaftes ausgeliefert? ;-)


----------



## bronks (4. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Hast du das bike von TA bauen lassen oder dir selber gebaut? Wie auch immer, Bremssattel justieren, fertig! keine 60 sekunden! Überhaupt kein Grund den RAHMEN zu kritisieren.


Wie schon geschrieben: Weil der Sattel auf der Scheibe sitzt. D.h. die PM-Sockel sind zu kurz oder an der falschen Stelle. Da gibt es nichts zu justieren.



reaction187 schrieb:


> zu 2. Sattelrohr entfetten und wieder reinstecken, fester anziehen, fertig! Auch da muss man den Drehmoment manchmal dem eigenen Gewicht anpassen und das hat wieder mal rein gar nichts mit dem hochwertigen Rahmen zu tun ...


Das ist nicht mein erstes und auch nicht mein einziges Rad. Bei einem hochwertigen Rahmen wäre das Sitzrohr plan und ausgerieben ... eben so gestaltet, daß es funktioniert.



reaction187 schrieb:


> Welche üblich anerkannte Konkurrenz? Die übliche konkurrenz hat meist nur fertig ...


Siehe bitte im Freeride Hardtail Tech Tread.


----------



## reaction187 (4. September 2014)

Du meinst die Adapter für Scheiben gräßer als 120mm ? Nagut, was sagt TA dazu? Aber ich bleibe dabei... das hat mit dem Rahmen doch wirklich nichts zu tun, dann eher mit dem der das zusammengebaut hat. Da kann doch der Rahmen nichts für.

Das mit dem Sattelrohr muss auch nicht zwingend am Rahmen liegen.

Was meinst du mit plan und ausgerieben? Ich hab den dritten Rahmen von TA und niemals irgendwelche dieser Probleme gehabt. Hab meine bikes aber auch selber gebaut.

Wenn man will das estwas funktioniert, und zwar so wie man sich das vorstellt, macht man es am besten selber! Das ist so und bleibt so.


----------



## Slow (4. September 2014)

Was sind das denn bitte für Sichten?
Es gibt bei dem Summitrider mehrere Stellen, wo einfach sehr ungenau gearbeitet wurde (diesen Thread lesen, falls noch nicht geschehen, dann weiß man worum es genau geht) und wo Nachteile entstehen, die man bei einem funktionierendem Rahmen eigentlich nicht duldet. Wir tun dies aufgrund fehlender Alternative.
Natürlich liegt das nicht an dem Rahmen selbst, sondern bei der Herstellung. Aber am Ende kaufen wir doch alle das Endprodukt und wenn das nicht stimmt, ist das Produkt auch nicht so gut. Ich stimme dir zu, so Sachen wie die mangelnde Reifenfreiheit ist klar ein Modellfehler, dass ist "fachlich" gesehen was anderes als die Fertigungsmängel. Aber diese kommen eben noch dazu...
Und ich glaube beim Summitrider II traten diese Sachen so oft auf, dass man sogar schon von einer "Serie" sprechen kann. Aber das nur nebenbei.
Ich bin da auf jeden Fall ganz mit bronks.


----------



## reaction187 (4. September 2014)

Du kannst ja mal die Leute sammeln die sich hier mit defekten Rahmen gemeldet haben. Dann frage ich TA wieviel summitrider 2 die verkauft haben und dann rechnen wir das mal hoch. Ich wette die Fehlerquote wird minimal sein.

Selbst wenn es Rahmendefekte gegeben hat, die wurden doch getauscht?! TA verkauft doch nicht willentlich schlechte Qualität.

Ich würde keinen Moment zögern und jederzeit wieder einen TA Rahmen kaufen, egal welches Modell, denn es werden bestimmt alle in der gleichen Fabrik gefertigt.

Aber mal sehen wie der neue 650er Rahmen aussehen wird. Laut TA kann man da auch 26" Räder einbauen. Das hätte ich dann vor, um für die Zukunft nach Wunsch auch mal 650B Räder verwenden zu können.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Sachen, bei denen ich Nacharbeiten bzw. Herumbasteln durfte und die bei einem neuen Rahmen nicht vorkommen dürfen. Und schon garnicht bei einem Rahmen, der deutlich teurer ist, als die üblich anerkannte Konkurrenz.
> 1. Die Bremse montiert und das Hinterrad war blockiert, weil der Sattel auf der Scheibe sitzt.
> 2. Die Sattelstütze ist je km um 1 mm reingerutscht. Mit Grund natürlich.



mich würde die anerkannte aktuelle (!) Konkurrenz interessieren !? 
(nein den FR-Hardtail Thread lese ich mir jetzt bestimmt nicht durch...)
also vergleichbarer Alurahmen (kein Stahl, kein Plaste, kein Titan) mit ähnlicher/vergleichbarer Geometrie & Gewicht, die es in mehr als 2 Größen und auch für Leute über 1,75m gibt, die dann tourenorientiert unterwegs sind und eine der normalen absenkbaren Sattelstützen in üblichen Durchmessern fahren wollen. Bei (m)einer SL von 87cm fällt da z.B. das Hornet schon mal raus. Dann noch bitte eine Gabelfreigabe bis 160mm, 26" und die große Farbwahlmöglichkeiten für gerade mal 30€ Aufpreis.
Da wird es dann nämlich schon eng sprich i.d.R. deutlich teurer oder sehr exotisch.

Problem1: Unterlagsscheiben drunter und gut, falls es nicht an einem falschen Adapter lag
Problem 2: entfetten, Montagepaste drauf und wenn es sich nicht abstellen lässt Rahmen zurückgeben
Problem 1&2 zusammen: Transalp anrufen und Klärung/Nachbesserung/Wandlung verlangen, ist schließlich jedermanns gutes Recht.


----------



## Milschmann (4. September 2014)

Hey Bjoern, was hältst du denn vom Nukeproof Scout? Es spielt zwar in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse, aber preislich attraktiv! Dazu sicher mehr Reifenfreiheit und ich denke auch ne ganze ecke steifer als der Summitrider 2.0!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Hey Bjoern, was hältst du denn vom Nukeproof Scout? Es spielt zwar in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse, aber preislich attraktiv! Dazu sicher mehr Reifenfreiheit und ich denke auch ne ganze ecke steifer als der Summitrider 2.0!


Optisch nicht schlecht, gibt es aber nur in drei Farben und das lang zusammen geschweißte Ober/Unterrohr muss einem gefallen.
Preislich habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nur einen Preis von 425,-€ gefunden, aber ohne Steuersatz der beim Summitrider dabei ist.
Das Sitzrohr ist ziemlich kurz (432mm bei Gr. L) was Leute mit langen Beinen vor ein Problem bei der Sattelstütze stellt. Die versenkbaren sind da u.U. schon zu kurz. Dem aktuellen Trend folgend ist der Scout Rahmen auch sehr lang und hat auch noch einen relativ langen Radstand im Vergleich zum Summitrider 2.0. Insgesamt wird das zu Lasten der Wendigkeit gehen und gerade das fand ich am Summitrider (1.0) so klasse. Mit dem Dartmoor Primal und dem Nukeproof Mega habe ich z.Zt. rel. lange Bikes, das schränkt manchmal schon etwas ein. Kurz und wendig ist mir pers. eigentlich lieber.
Es kommt eben darauf an was man damit machen will.
Für mein Dafürhalten decken die beiden Bikes nicht komplett den gleichen Bereich ab. Das Scout sehe ich wie das Dartmoor Hornet eher Abfahrtslastiger für Bikepark, Shuttletouren, ballern, etc.. Das Summitrider sehe ich mehr in Richtung AM/EN-Touren mit Hochtreten aus eigener Kraft, enge technische und daher eher langsame Abfahrten über Bikebergsteigen bis hin zum Alpencross.
Das man das jeweils andere mit beiden Bikes machen kann ist natürlich klar 

Warten wir mal ab bis es verlässliche Geometrie/Gewicht/Preis Angaben seitens Transalp zu den neuen Serien Summitrider geben wird. Dann schaun mer mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2014)

Ich fand den ersten Summitrider ja auch sehr genial bis der Rahmen leider das übliche Problem hatte und defekt war. 
Die eingeschränkte Reifenfreiheit bei dem neuen geht gar nicht m.E. Gerade bei so einem Spass-Baller-Bike möchte ich hinten Volumen haben.
Liebäugel ja zwischendurch immer wieder mit so einem netten HT. Das BFE kommt auch in die engere Wahl aber halt schon ein ordentlicher Brocken. Bin sehr gespannt wann Transalp offiziell was zum neuen Summitrider verkündet.


----------



## bronks (5. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Adapter für Scheiben gräßer als 120mm ...


War sogar eine Scheibe mit 180 mm.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... eine der normalen absenkbaren Sattelstützen in üblichen Durchmessern fahren wollen. Bei (m)einer SL von 87cm fällt da z.B. das Hornet schon mal raus. Dann noch bitte eine Gabelfreigabe bis 160mm, 26" und die große Farbwahlmöglichkeiten für gerade mal 30€ Aufpreis ...


Das bietet mir alles genau das Hornet, welches aktuell € 240 incl. brauchbarem Steuersatz kostet.

Bei einer SL von 98 cm und den üblichen Sitzrohrlängen sind mir absenkbare Stützen sowieso absolut egal. Und ob die Stütze jetzt 40 oder 45 cm hat interessiert dann auch nicht mehr.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... Problem1: ... Rahmen zurückgeben
> Problem 1&2 zusammen: Transalp anrufen und Klärung/Nachbesserung/Wandlung verlangen, ist schließlich jedermanns gutes Recht.


Wie schon geschrieben: Ich habe mir alles so hingebastelt, daß es etwa so gut funktioniert, wie es bei meinen anderen Rädern ohne Herumgebastel schon immer funktioniert hat.

Natürlich ist es mein gutes Recht, aber wenn ich etwas mache, auf was ich keine Lust habe und es mich stundenlang aufhält, dann ist es Arbeit. Für Arbeit will ich meinen Stundensatz haben.


----------



## sbradl (5. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> War sogar eine Scheibe mit 180 mm.


Von welchem Summitrider reden wir jetzt? Meiner hat den PM-Sockel für 180mm, also OHNE Adapter.



bronks schrieb:


> Das bietet mir alles genau das Hornet, welches aktuell € 240 incl. brauchbarem Steuersatz kostet.



Wenn man die Faustregel in der Bikebranche berücksichtigt, wo jedes Gramm weniger 1€ mehr kostet, relativiert sich der Preisunterschied wieder.

Wenn ich mir den ganzen Thread angucke finde ich eigentlich gar nicht soooo viele Probleme (wenn man von den Rahmenbrüchen der ersten Version mal absieht). Der Rest ist doch sehr überschaubar. Viele Summitrider-Fahrer sind hier doch eh nicht im Forum unterwegs, daher kann man ja schlecht von ein paar Meldungen hier im Forum darauf schließen, dass fehlerfreie Modelle eher die Ausnahme sind als die Regel.

Mein Summitrider ist absolut top verarbeitet und alles passt wie angegossen. Die Sattelklemme mit 3Nm angezogen hält bombenfest!


----------



## bronks (5. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Von welchem Summitrider reden wir jetzt? Meiner hat den PM-Sockel für 180mm, also OHNE Adapter.


Der gerade aktuelle Rahmen in Gr. 20".


----------



## sbradl (5. September 2014)

Ich habe meinem im März gekauft und der ist für 180er Scheiben OHNE Adapter ausgelegt. Deiner etwa nicht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2014)

@shibby68 das BFE ist fein, aber eben aus Stahl und damit "schwer" und günstiger ist es auch nicht 




bronks schrieb:


> Das bietet mir alles genau das Hornet, welches aktuell € 240 incl. brauchbarem Steuersatz kostet.
> 
> Bei einer SL von 98 cm und den üblichen Sitzrohrlängen sind mir absenkbare Stützen sowieso absolut egal. Und ob die Stütze jetzt 40 oder 45 cm hat interessiert dann auch nicht mehr.



bei der Größe verständlich
Aber ich (mit einer noch normalen Größe vom 183cm) will hier im Mittelgebirge auf die versenkbare Stütze nicht mehr verzichten. Daher ist das Hornet bei mir aus der Überlegung rausgeflogen und ich habe weil es auch schnell gehen sollte das sofort verfügbare Primal genommen, welches aber andere Einschänkungen hat die ich leider erst hinterher so richtig bemerkt habe
Das aktuelle Hornet und den Summitrider sehe ich wie das Nukeproof Scout auch nicht komplett im gleichen Bereich angesiedelt.



bronks schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Ich habe mir alles so hingebastelt, daß es etwa so gut funktioniert, wie es bei meinen anderen Rädern ohne Herumgebastel schon immer funktioniert hat.
> 
> Natürlich ist es mein gutes Recht, aber wenn ich etwas mache, auf was ich keine Lust habe und es mich stundenlang aufhält, dann ist es Arbeit. Für Arbeit will ich meinen Stundensatz haben.


Dafür gibt es die ABG die man bei einer Bestellung bestätigen muss, sprich der zu gehende Weg ist damit eigentlich klar und Transalp ist bei einem fehlerhaften Produkt in der Pflicht.
Die sagen ob sie einen Betrag X als Nachlass geben oder ob der Rahmen zurück zu denen muss. Einfach machen und dann einen Stundensatz haben wollen, muss TA nicht akzeptieren. (ich würde es nicht machen weil dann jeder kommt und plötzlich was nachzuarbeiten hatte)

Aber wenn dir das deutlich günstigere Hornet so perfekt passen würde, warum hast du dann einen Summitrider genommen ?


----------



## bronks (5. September 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem im März gekauft und der ist für 180er Scheiben OHNE Adapter ausgelegt. Deiner etwa nicht?


Ist bei mir eigentlich auch so, nur daß die PM-Sockel ausserhalb der Toleranz sind. So richtig ausserhalb.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... Einfach machen und dann einen Stundensatz haben wollen, muss TA nicht akzeptieren ...


Deshalb habe ich es einfach so akzeptiert ohne mich mit dem Hersteller darüber zu unterhalten. 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn dir das deutlich günstigere Hornet so perfekt passen würde, warum hast du dann einen Summitrider genommen ?


Weil ich für den höheren Preis etwas richtig tolles erwartet habe. Nagut: Das Gewicht ist sehr gut. Die Zug-/Leitungsbefestigungen sind auch toll und ein eloxierter Rahmen bekommt nicht so schnell kratzer. Bei den beiden o.g. Punkten sollte man sich deutlich mehr Mühe geben bzw. die Qualität der Rahmen genauer prüfen. Dann eben nacharbeiten und als SpecialEdition, denn wir wollen es doch nicht B-Ware nennen, für 31,8er  Stützen und 160er Bremsscheiben verkaufen.


----------



## Slow (5. September 2014)

@reaction187: Das mit der Hochrechnung der kleinen "Mängel" würde mich schon auch sehr interessieren, aber da sind wir auf die Aussagen von TA angewiesen. Und die werden natürlich nicht ihre Produkte unfreiwillig schlecht machen. Verständlich.
Bei der Hochrechnung innerhalb des Forums ist die Menge an außerhalb des Forum verkauften Rahmen ja egal. Denn da weißt du nicht, wie viel einen betroffenen Rahmen hatten. Im Forum hier haben nur eine handvoll den Rahmen. Aber ich glaube fast alle oder sogar alle hatten irgendwas...

Im übrigen glaube ich auch, wer bisher nur Ambitions oder was anderes von TA aufgebaut hat, hat diese Sachen auch eher nicht gehabt? Aber zumindest bei den ersten Summit II las man davon. Glaube zwar auch das die im gleichen Werk gebaut werden, aber da braucht doch nur mal ein anderer Mensch oder ein unpassendes Hilfswerkzeug (z.B. Lehre zum Ausrichten des PM Sockels) dran sein und dann passiert sowas.

Ich will TA auch definitiv nicht schlechtreden. Sie haben immer einen super Service geboten, waren immer bemüht und sehr freundlich und schnell dabei. Finde es auch klasse, dass sie solch einen Rahmen überhaupt anbieten. Würde beim nächsten Mal auch wieder TA bedenkenlos kaufen, aber vorm Aufbau nach der Erfahrung mit dem Summit II einpaar Dinge checken...

Kurz zu meiner Story: Wollte mir letzten Sommer ein AM/ED HT aufbauen: ein On One 456 Carbon. Hatte da schon Ärgernisse die den Aufbau hinzogen und nachdem es endlich fertig war, ist das fertige und ungefahrene Rad durch Fremdeinwirkung beschädigt worden, sodass der Rahmen kaputt war. Ich suchte schnellstmöglich Ersatz um noch fahren zu können und da ich schon vorher zw. 456Carbon und dem Summit geschwankt habe, habe ich mir dann eben den Summit II bestellt und aufgebaut. Nachdem ich die ersten Ausfahreten gemacht habe, habe ich solche Sachen wie den PM-Sockel und das Sitzrohr entdeckt. Aber ich brauche zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach den fahrbaren Untersatz.
Und ich weiß nicht, was TA sagen würde, wenn ich nach ca. 1 Jahr Gutmachung verlangen würde.

VG Simon


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Weil ich für den höheren Preis etwas richtig tolles erwartet habe..


tröste dich, Dartmoor hat auch seine Probleme 
Der Lack am Primal ist Mist, kein Vergleich zu den Pulverbeschichtungen bei TA
und auch wenn der Preis des Summitrider hoch erscheint, muss man den auch erst einmal mit den anderen vergleichen. Und da liegt TA IMHO im guten Mittelfeld. (SC Chameleon ~700,-€, Nicolai Argon ab 1100,-€, BFE 450,-€, Transition TransAM 730,-€, OnOne 456 Carbon ~380€, Production-Privée Shan aktuelles Angebot 499,-€ anstelle 649,-€,...)

@Slow das Problem mit solchen Foren ist aber auch, dass sich oft nur die (lautstark) zu Wort melden bei denen es Probleme gibt/gab und der Mensch dazu neigt sich auch eher die negativen Sachen zu merken.
Von daher sieht man es hier dann auch nicht unbedingt im Zusammenhang mit der tatsächlich verkauften Anzahl und somit ist das Bild im Forum gerne auch mal etwas verzerrt.
So ist hier im Four generell auch eher die Abwärtsfraktion vertreten, die aber draußen in der Praxis meist die kleinere Gruppe stellt. Noch krasser ist es mit den Bikebergsteigern. Wenn man hier im Forum quer liest, könnte man glatt eine Massenbewegung vermuten. Letztendlich sind es nur eine "Handvoll" Leute die das tatsächlich in dem Umfang betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (5. September 2014)

Da gebe ich dir Recht!

Allerdings ist gerade in diesem Thread, wie ich finde, eine recht objektive Kommentar-Bandbreite über den Rahmen zu finden. Ich glaube wir sind ja auch alle unterm Strich zufrieden, kommunizieren aber die Vor- und Nachteile des Rahmens. Und da kamen dann diese Dinge zu sprechen. Das gleiche gibts auch beim Dartmoor Hornet Thread. Viele sagten z.B. beim alten Modell "geil", manche sagten "im Prinzip geil, aber Rahmenbruch bei 20" und da wurde auch nichts nur einseitig negativ hochgekocht, wie es manchmal hier im Forum der Fall ist.

Ich wiederhole mich, es sind nur eine handvoll, deshalb statistisch keine Referenz. Ich denke viele werden es auch nicht merken - mit Variostütze und Schraubklemme tritt das Sitzrohr-Problem eigentlich nicht auf. Habe das auch erst gemerkt, als ich auf Schnellspannklemme umstieg. Das mit dem PM-Sockel habe ich ebenfalls erst gemerkt, als es hier angesprochen wurde, da meine Bremszange nach oben hin noch Luft hatte und man es nicht hörte, aber bei genauerem Hinschauen sah (Beläge ungleichmäßig abgefahren und auf den Stegen gebremst).
Okay und jetzt der Vollständigkeit: Sitzrohr und PM waren die Schwachstellen und dann war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein komplett schiefer Rahmen dabei. Die beiden ersten Probleme - Abhilfe: Unterlegscheiben und Schraubklemme oder Haarspray auf die Sattelstütze.
Sind aber beides Sachen, die man sich bei einem neuen Rahmen nicht unbedingt wünscht, aber man sich überlegt, ob man dafür den Aufwand betreibt zu Reklamieren... Und das gehört zu einem "Käuferreview" neben so Aspekten wie "geiler Service bei TA, sehr gute Pulverbeschichtung, super Fahreigenschaften", die auch immer erwähnt wurden, dazu.

Und noch mal @Bjoern_U. : Du müsstest das ja ganz gut nachvollziehen können. Du verfolgst den Thread von erster Stunde. Erst hast du dem Summit abgeschworen, dann hatten einpaar den Summit II und dein Interesse war leicht geweckt, dann haben später z.T. von den Fertigungstoleranzen geschrieben und dann war der Rahmen im Zusammenhang mit der Reifenfreiheit bei dir wieder raus. (-;

Grüße


----------



## Slow (5. September 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2014)

@Slow das ich dem ersten Summitrider "abgeschworen" habe war ja nicht ganz freiwillig 
TA wollte mir nach dem zweiten kaputten Rahmen keinen mehr (im Austausch) geben.
Danach war ich mit dem gefundenen Ersatz völlig zufrieden.... bis dieser durch einen Unfall ein Riss im Steuerrohr bekam. Mir ist leider eine Radfahrerin in den Weg gefahren und ich bin frontal in die rein gedonnert. Leider habe ich den Schaden erst viel später gesehen und keine Kontaktdaten der Verursacherin 
Somit ist bei mir der Summitrider wieder in den Fokus gerückt. Die mangelnde Reifenfreiheit war dann aber der Hauptgrund keinen 2.0 zu kaufen und das Dartmoor Primal zu nehmen. Allerdings bin ich mit dem auch nicht so ganz glücklich und die Ankündigungen des neuen Summitrider lassen mich jetzt wieder hoffen. 

Btw. rutschende Sattelstütze habe/hatte ich auch beim Ragley Ti, beim ersten Summitrider, beim Primal und sogar beim Liteville 301 (bei der Verwendung eines Tune Schraubwürgers und einer günstigen Reduzierhülse). Nur mit massiven Klemmen (Schraub oder Hebel) und notfalls Montagepaste rutschen die Stützen nicht.
Bei den Bremsen muss ich für die richtige Höhe auch hier und da mit Unterlagsscheiben arbeiten, sogar bei einer meiner RS Gabeln.


----------



## reaction187 (5. September 2014)

das neue ist aber im wesentlichen 650B und X12. Der 26" Rahmen bleibt so wie er ist und soll weiterlaufen hat TA mir gesagt. Weils ja noch genügend Leute geben würde, die noch Schnellspanner Laufräder hätten.

Also wirds bei einem 650B Rahmen ja zwangsläufig mehr Reifenfreiheit geben. Vielleicht sollte man dann dort auch 26" Räder verwenden, denn mit 27,5 Rädern wirds bestimmt wieder so wie vorher sein


----------



## kommski (7. September 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Summitrider sehe ich mehr in Richtung AM/EN-Touren mit Hochtreten aus eigener Kraft, enge technische und daher eher langsame Abfahrten über Bikebergsteigen bis hin zum Alpencross.
> Das man das jeweils andere mit beiden Bikes machen kann ist natürlich klar



Das ist sehr gut auf dem Punkt gebracht. So verstehe ich den Summitrider. Ein Bike bei dem man sich nicht festlegen muss, da es vielseitig einsetzbar ist. Bisschen rumgehüpfe und rumgespringe ist mit dem Summitrider auch kein Problem.


----------



## bronks (7. September 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... Bei den Bremsen muss ich für die richtige Höhe auch hier und da mit Unterlagsscheiben arbeiten, sogar bei einer meiner RS Gabeln.


Was ist die richtige Höhe? Du meinst, die Bremse so weit nach oben bringen, damit sich das Rad überhaupt drehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (7. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Was ist die richtige Höhe? Du meinst, die Bremse so weit nach oben bringen, damit sich das Rad überhaupt drehen kann?



Es kommt manchmal vor, dass die Bremsbeläge teilweise auf dem Steg der Bremsscheibe oder auch darüber hinaus auf der Scheibe bremsen. In diesen Fällen muss man eben U-Scheiben dazulegen, oder auch am Adapter feilen. 
Am Summitrider 2 brauch ich auch U-Scheiben an Bremse hinten.


----------



## derPhil (8. September 2014)

Um mich auch nochmal zu Wort zu melden: Dass man die Bremse mit Unterlegscheiben justieren muss... ok, aber so schlimm, dass ohne Unterlegescheiben der Bremssattel an die Scheibe stößt ist schon etwas krass. Hoffe dass Transalp das mittlweile in den Griff bekommen hat.

Ansonsten noch eine neue Kleinigkeit zum neuen Rahmen: DirectMount-Aufnahme für den Umwerfer


----------



## smlyyy (9. September 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenruf; 

Wie bekomme ich denn die Leitung der Hinterradbremse vom Rahmen, ohne die Halterung / die Klemme dafür an den Streben hinten zu zerstören? Will die Bremse entlüften und würde diese dazu gern straight runterhängen lassen.

Falls jmd. n' Tipp hat - immer gern genommen.  
Cheers!


----------



## bronks (9. September 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> ... Wie bekomme ich denn die Leitung der Hinterradbremse vom Rahmen, ohne die Halterung / die Klemme dafür an den Streben hinten zu zerstören? ...


Gefühlvoll mit einer Zange rausheben.


----------



## Milschmann (9. September 2014)

Ich habe mit diesen Bügelklemmen eh schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Scheuernde Züge, teilweise Klemme verloren. Kabelbinder ist da die bessere Lösung. eventuell noch bisschen 3M Rahmenfolie darunter, damit es nicht rutscht.


----------



## Vmichael (19. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Transalp Summitrider 4 (20er) 
Grüße aus BY
M


----------



## reaction187 (19. September 2014)

ein 20" oder?


----------



## smlyyy (20. September 2014)

Moin Moin! 

Kurze Frage: Die geringe Reifenfreiheit wurde ja schon häufig angesprochen. Aber die linke Strebe ist bei mir - auf etwa 1cm Länge - komplett durchgeschliffen, bis auf das Alu. (Nur links, rechts ist noch genug Platz.) Da Bike ist 2 Monate alt.
Sind die Conti MKII 2,4 aufgezogen.

 EDIT: Natürlich schleift der Reifen, beim Straße-geradeaus-fahren, nicht.

Normal? Finde ich persönlich schon ziemlich krass ..

So far,
smlyyy


----------



## bronks (20. September 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> ... Normal? Finde ich persönlich schon ziemlich krass ...


Hast Du überprüft, ob die Felge mittig läuft?


----------



## sbradl (20. September 2014)

Kommt auf die Felge an. Bei mir schleifts bei 57mm Reifenbreite auch ab und zu. Der 2,4er MK ist auf einer entsprechenden Felge schon 60mm breit glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (20. September 2014)

Wenns nur auf einer Seite abgerieben ist, würde ich auch auf leicht unmittiges Laufrad tippen.
Kannst mal noch schauen ob der Schnellspanner fest genug angezogen ist. 
Oder vielleicht sammelt sich auf der linken Seite mehr Schlamm als rechts und schmirgelt dort...


Andere Frage: habt ihr mal das untere Lager von eurem Acros Steuersatz gecheckt? Meins hakelt schon und das bei sehr geringer Laufleistung, immer gefettet, meistens Schönwetter, eingestelltem Steuersatz und relativ geringer Beanspruchung.


----------



## smlyyy (20. September 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Leider ist das Bike grad, mal wieder, in der Werkstatt - daher kann ich keine Fotos o.Ä. machen.
Das mit der unterschiedlichen Distanz zur Strebe war schon so, seit ich das Bike abgeholt habe. (Leider da nicht direkt angesprochen.)
Daher war meine Frage ob dies bei allen Summitridern der Fall ist, oder ob die Reifenfreiheit bei euch auf beiden Seiten gleich ist.

@bronks: Was genau soll ich da denn als Fixpunkt nehmen? Schaue ich von oben auf das Laufrad, so ist zur linken Strebe vielleicht 5mm Platz (Reifenaussenkante), zur rechten Strebe ca. 1cm.

@sbradl: Ist die Mavic Crossroc, scheint mir jetzt keine äußerst breite Felge zu sein.

@Slow: Schnellspanner ist definitiv fest. Das mit dem Schlamm wäre eine Alternative, wenn das Problem nicht auch ohne Schlamm bestehen würde. 

Zu der Steuersatz-Frage: Selbst nach Bikepark Einsätzen & 100+kg Fahrergewicht etc. läuft bei mir noch alles glatt & sauber.


----------



## reaction187 (20. September 2014)

Es kommt bald der neue 650er Rahmen, da gibt es mehr Reifenfreiheit hat TA gesagt. Aber schon verrückt, dass soetwas passieren kann.

Zu breite Reifen können nicht schuld sein?


----------



## Slow (20. September 2014)

Du kannst das Laufrad ja einfach umdrehen und dann noch mal schauen.

Mein Laufrad sitzt absolut mittig.

Das mit dem Steuersatz merkste auch nur wenn die Gabel draußen ist und du mit der Hand das untere Lager leicht bewegst.


----------



## smlyyy (20. September 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Du kannst das Laufrad ja einfach umdrehen und dann noch mal schauen.
> 
> Mein Laufrad sitzt absolut mittig.



Stehe ich grad auf dem Schlauch?  Wie soll ich das Laufrad denn "einfach umdrehen"? Selbst wenn ich es nur zu Testzwecken "drehe", so bekomme ich das Laufrad doch nie in die Aufnahme. Und ohne Ritzel / Bremsscheibe dürfte der Test ja wirkungslos sein.

Sorry, bin einfach kein Zweirad-Mechaniker.


----------



## Slow (20. September 2014)

Also es kann gut sein das du Bremsscheibe und Kassette (Ritzel) abnehmen musst damit du das Laufrad andersrum eingebaut bekommst.
Musste einfach mal probieren, wenns anstößt sein lassen oder entsprechendes Teil abnehmen.

Du darfst dann damit natürlich nicht fahren!Nur im Ausfallende des Rahmens korrekt einsetzen und Schnellspanner anziehen.
Dann nur schauen ob der Abstand Reifen zum Rahmen indentisch ist, wie beim richtigen Einbau. Ist dies der Fall ist dein Laufrad mittig und der Rahmen schief. Drehen sich die Werte genau um, ist dein Laufrad nicht mittig und der Rahmen gerade.


----------



## smlyyy (20. September 2014)

Klingt einleuchtend, werde es mal versuchen.  Danke Dir.


----------



## Vmichael (20. September 2014)

Hi,
der Abstand ist wirklich sehr wenig :-( denke, da werde ich mir Rahmenschutzfolie drauf machen.  Beachtet die Bilder im Anhang
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. September 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Die geringe Reifenfreiheit wurde ja schon häufig angesprochen. Aber die linke Strebe ist bei mir - auf etwa 1cm Länge - komplett durchgeschliffen, bis auf das Alu. (Nur links, rechts ist noch genug Platz.) Da Bike ist 2 Monate alt.
> Sind die Conti MKII 2,4 aufgezogen.


Bild machen und an TA mit der Bitte um eine Stellungnahme schicken

definiere das mal genauer


> auf etwa 1cm Länge - komplett durchgeschliffen, bis auf das Alu


nur Lack/Elox weg oder richtig durch mit Loch drinnen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (20. September 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Bild machen und an TA mit der Bitte um eine Stellungnahme schicken
> 
> definiere das mal genauer
> 
> nur Lack/Elox weg oder richtig durch mit Loch drinnen ?



Werd, sobald ich das Bike wieder zurück habe, mal das Laufrad "umdrehen", vielleicht liegt es auch daran. Wenn nicht, dann werde ich den Tipp mal umsetzen. (Schließlich kam es so "ab Werk".)



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> definiere das mal genauer
> 
> nur Lack/Elox weg oder richtig durch mit Loch drinnen ?



Nur die Pulverbeschichtung weg - auf Dauer aber sicher nicht cool wenn der Reifen dort schleift.


----------



## Milschmann (21. September 2014)

So da melde ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort:
@Vmichael : Rahmenschutzfolie kannst du leider knicken. Dadurch wird der Abstand logischerweise noch geringer. Ich habe es auch schon mit einer zerschnittenen RedBull Dose versucht. Selbst die ist in kürzester Zeit durchgerieben. Man hat da echt keine andere Option als ein mittiges Laufrad ohne Seitenschlag mit akzeptablen Reifen.
@smlyyy : Ich hab ein Fahrergewicht von 95kg. Bei starken Antritten, steilen Bergen, schrägen Wiesenhängen wird das Laufrad bzw der Reifen relativ zum Rahmen geschoben. Somit wird es immer unter gewissen belastungen schleifen, es sei denn man fährt wirklich schmale Reifen mit hohem Luftdruck.
An meinem Rahmen habe ich schon 2 deutliche Rillen in den Streben. Und das nur von der ersten Ausfahrt mit einem zu breiten Reifen.

Ich mit meiner breiten Spike35 Felge schau da bisschen in die Röhre und fahre nur noch 2,25" Reifen. (zZ den Smorgasbord von One-One). Das funktioniert soweit sehr gut. 
Grüße


----------



## Odessit (21. September 2014)

Moin, vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich seit ca. einem Monat mit dem Summit unterwegs bin und bin echt begeistert. Kurz, wendig, verspielt. Ich habe mich bewusst für 26" entschieden. Mein in die Jahre gekommendes Fully vermisse ich gar nicht. Zu der Reifenfreiheit: na ja. Das Hinterrad mit dem MK 2.4 drauf scheint um ein Paar mm versetzt zu sein, der Reifen wandert aber auch minimal zur Seite. Platz bleibt aber noch genug. Habe an beide Seiten der Strebe Schutzfolie angebracht, dadrunter auf der linken Seite zusätzlich das Plastikteil vom Schnellhefter. Ich werde die Streben gelegentlich kontrollieren. Hat jemand schon mal FA in breiter Version hinten aufgezogen? Passt der?


----------



## Vmichael (21. September 2014)

Hi,
bestellt habe ich:

http://www.lackprotect.de/340.html
Chainstay "Freeride", schwarz strukturiert, 4 Stück, ""440µm stark"

Ich teste es mal

Michael


----------



## smlyyy (22. September 2014)

Kurzes Update: Hatte mein Bike in der Werkstatt - Kassette hatte Spiel. Dabei hat sich rausgestellt, das ich wohl 'n neues Laufrad benötige. (Hier sind wohl einige Dichtungen hinüber und der Sprengring sitzt nicht mehr ordentlich.)

Werd morgen mal bei TA anrufen, glaub Mavic Felgen kann man nur über nen' Händler einschicken? Mit Glück sagt TA auch, dass sie das LR auf Kulanz austauschen. Ärgert mich wahnsinnig - 2 Monate alt das Bike.


----------



## Slow (22. September 2014)

Was haben die Felgen mit den Dichtungen und dem Sprengring zu tun?
Und steht das im Zusammenhang mit dem von dir oben beschriebenen unterschiedlichen Abstand bei der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (23. September 2014)

Die Nabe war / ist halt irgendwie kaputt. Dadurch lief das Laufrad - anscheinend - auch leicht schief. 
Habe es jetzt durch die Werkstatt an Mavic geschickt - mal sehen was kommt.

Wollte diese Saison eigtl. noch fahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2014)

gibt es mittlerweile schon weitere und vor allem belegbare Infos zu den 2015 Summitrider ?
auf der HP wird nur auf eine kommende neue Website und einen "aufregenden" Oktober hingewiesen


----------



## sbradl (26. September 2014)

Ich hatte mal nachgefragt, will hier aber nicht so einfach was veröffentlichen. Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder gesehen und eine Tabelle mit Geometriedaten bekommen. In 3-4 Wochen könnte er kommen.

Ich werde mir den neuen Rahmen bestimmt zulegen. Schon wegen der Reifenfreiheit...


----------



## derPhil (27. September 2014)

Zum neuen Rahmen: Hab auch vor ein paar Tagen Fotos des serienreifen Prototypens von Transalp bekommen. Aber würde die jetzt auch ungern hier veröffentlichen, da ja eigentlich noch nichts offiziell ist. Wer Interesse hat sollte sich einfach direkt an Transalp wenden, die werden sicher freundlich antworten 
Außerdem war der letzte Stand, dass es nochmal ein paar Verzögerungen gab aber jetzt in ca. 2 Wochen die ersten Rahmen am Lager eintreffen sollten.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2014)

Da ich überlege mir für nächste Saison noch ein summitrider zuzulegen würde mich mal ein direkter Vergleich zum ambition interessieren. Speziell uphill! Sehr viel schwerer fahrbar? Kann mir das nicht so wirklich vorstellen! Fahre am liebsten so schnell wie möglich bergauf als auch bergab. Bergab komme ich mit dem ambition schon mal an die Grenzen. Da wäre mehr Federweg schon ganz nett! Das alles immer ein Kompromiss ist ist mir schon bewusst. Wäre nett wenn da jemand nen direkten Vergleich hat.


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich persönlich komme mit dem Summitrider sogar besser bergauf, zumindest wenn es richtig steil wird. Das Rad wiegt zwar mehr (daher ist es etwas anstrengender) aber das Mehrgewicht an der Front scheint das Rad später aufsteigen zu lassen. Kann natürlich auch alles nur Einbildung sein ^^ Aber Bergab ist es natürlich ne ganz andere Liga

Nachtrag: da ich die Geometrie kenne denke ich, dass der neue Summitrider Rahmen bergauf nochmal besser wird. Beim aktuellen Rahmen senke ich die Gabel bergauf meistens ab. Wenn ich den neuen Rahmen habe werde ich mal sehen, ob's dann auch ohne Absenkung geht.


----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bergab komme ich mit dem ambition schon mal an die Grenzen. Da wäre mehr Federweg schon ganz nett!



mal an ein fully gedacht?

wieviel Federweg hast du denn am ambition?


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen.
Hatte aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung schon bedenken das es berghoch wesentlich schwerer/langsamer wird. Wenn dem aber nicht so ist, umso besser! 

Mein ambition hat die üblichen 100mm.
Fully reizt mich jetzt nicht so. 
Höherer Wartungsaufwand, teurer etc.
Denke mit nem Hardtail wäre ich ausreichend versorgt!


----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

dann würd sich das aber nur lohnen mit einem summitrider mit mehr als 120mm, weil 120 kannste auch ans ambition packen. Bergab kommt man damit auch. Nur leichter!

Das summitrider ist ja eigentlich ein enduro/bikepark bike, mit viel front federweg, daher auch das kurze steuerrohr.

Andererseits macht es wenig sinn mit tourig mit 120+ mm vorne zu fahren, wenn man hinten ungefedert übers gleiche hindernis muss. Also gut den einsatzzweck überlegen.


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte mich auch gegen ein Fully entschieden und bereue es nicht. Kommt allerdings auch drauf an was man so fährt. Fully macht meiner Meinung nach am meisten Sinn wenn es schnell und ruppig wird. Ich fahr allerdings eher schnell und flowig oder langsam und technisch. Und dafür brauch man eigentlich kein Fully. Ein voluminöser Reifen auf einer breiten Felge und wenig Luftdruck machen auch einiges aus

Würde aber auch zu mehr als 120mm raten sonst ist der Unterschied zum Ambition wohl zu gering. Ich fahr den Summtrider mit 160er Pike DPA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

du musst erstmal ne weile mitm fully fahren und dann wieder aufs ht wechseln, dann weist du was du an einem fully hast  das merkt man dann erst richtig. Aber stimmt schon, auch mit einem ht kann man viel machen. Ansonsten... fully ist halt cool 8)


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

Ist sicher auch bisschen Glaubensfrage. Ich hab noch nie auf nem Fully gesessen aber auch keins bisher vermisst. Fährt ja auch niemand ein Signature hier in meiner Nähe zum Probefahrten


----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

man kann auch nichts vermissen das man noch nie gehabt hat.

Ich hatte mir auch mal überlegt, das summitrider zu kaufen, also den rahmen, aber letzendlich find ich den nicht so cool.

Also bis 120mm würd ich immer das ambition vorziehen. Wozu 400g mitschleppen wenn man drauf verzichten kann.


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> man kann auch nichts vermissen das man noch nie gehabt hat.



Ich formuliers mal anders: ich hab mir bisher kein gefedertes Heck gewünscht  Muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden was er will. Ich zum Beispiel will unsanft in den Hintern getreten werden und den Pedalkontakt verlieren wenn ich falsch fahre


----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

das wirst du dann auch beim "richtig" fahren  bleibt mitm HT nicht aus.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich formuliers mal anders: ich hab mir bisher kein gefedertes Heck gewünscht  Muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden was er will. Ich zum Beispiel will unsanft in den Hintern getreten werden und den Pedalkontakt verlieren wenn ich falsch fahre



Darf ich mal fragen wie Alt oder Jung du bist ?
Ich habe ja schon einige TA Rahmen durch . Ich dachte auch mir würde das HT besser gefallen und bin darauf zurück vom Signature I Rahmen. Gut zum einen bin ich 47 Jahre Jung  , zum anderen habe ich schnell gemerkt , dass ich viel bessere Kontrolle mit dem Fully habe. Es gab öfter Situationen im Wald , wo das Bremsen auf Wurzeln mich fast geschmissen hätte.
Das geht mit dem Fully relativ Problemlos. Zudem mein Rücken eh lieber gefedert fährt 
Aber wie alles im Leben , muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil werde sicherlich nicht mehr auf ein HT wechseln.
Auch wenn mir das Summitrider ganz gut gefällt , haben will ich´s nicht.
Da meins vom Gewicht nur noch 500gr. schwerer ist , als mein Ambition war, habe ich eh keine Nachteile.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2014)

Fully ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Hab aber auch noch auf keinem gesessen. Muss ich zugeben.
Aber hinten kann es ruhig scheppern. Da kann man viel mit den Beinen arbeiten. Das hat mich noch nie gestört. Solang das Material hält ist das ok. Will ja auch spüren das ich im Wald bin. Von daher wäre halt das summitrider erste Wahl. Würde wohl zu dem 4er greifen. Bzw zu dem Nachfolger. Verbessern kann man immer noch.


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie Alt oder Jung du bist ?
> Ich habe ja schon einige TA Rahmen durch . Ich dachte auch mir würde das HT besser gefallen und bin darauf zurück vom Signature I Rahmen. Gut zum einen bin ich 47 Jahre Jung  , zum anderen habe ich schnell gemerkt , dass ich viel bessere Kontrolle mit dem Fully habe. Es gab öfter Situationen im Wald , wo das Bremsen auf Wurzeln mich fast geschmissen hätte.
> Das geht mit dem Fully relativ Problemlos. Zudem mein Rücken eh lieber gefedert fährt



Ich bin zarte 26 Jahre  Wenn man etwas älter ist und dem Rücken zu liebe Fully fährt kann ich das auch absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich bin zarte 26 Jahre  Wenn man etwas älter ist und dem Rücken zu liebe Fully fährt kann ich das auch absolut nachvollziehen.



Danke für´s Verständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Höherer Wartungsaufwand, teurer etc.


teurer vielleicht aber höherer Wartungsaufwand nicht wirklich (vernünftige Konstruktion vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2014)

Fully heb ich mir für später auf.


----------



## reaction187 (13. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich bin zarte 26 Jahre  Wenn man etwas älter ist und dem Rücken zu liebe Fully fährt kann ich das auch absolut nachvollziehen.



Warum fährst du nicht mit Starrgabel?


----------



## sbradl (14. Oktober 2014)

S2/S3 Trails sind mit Starrgabel schon etwas zu ungemütlich. Vor allem für die Handgelenke. Aber vielleicht sollte ich da mal über ein Fatbike nachdenken


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2014)

die neue Transalp Homepage ist mittlerweile ja online, der Summitrider fehlt (noch?)


----------



## Xyz79 (2. November 2014)

Der neue Rahmen ist online. 
Feines Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (2. November 2014)

Ob das Gewicht stimmt? Das wäre ja krass, 1.6kg für ein Enduro-Rahmen... die Konkurrenz wiegt meist so ca. 2kg

Edit: In der Beschreibung steht 1,8kg...


----------



## Milschmann (2. November 2014)

Leider keine Detailbilder. Möchte gern wissen ob die Schwachpunkte ausgemerzt wurden...


----------



## sbradl (2. November 2014)

Welche Schwachpunkte? Kaputt gegangen sind doch nur die ersten Summitrider, beim 2. gabs meines Wissens nach keine Probleme mehr. Bis auf die Reifenfreiheit und die wurde verbessert.


----------



## Milschmann (2. November 2014)

Genau auf dieses Problem spiele ich an. inwiefern hat sie sich denn verbessert?
Einige hatten doch auch Probleme die Sattelstütze fest zu bekommen, so auch ich. Meine Sattelstütze hat extremen abrieb am unteren Ende da sie sich wirklich viel im Sattelrohr bewegen kann. Aber das werden ja nur zukünftige Käufer sagen können


----------



## sbradl (2. November 2014)

Der neue Rahmen hat ca. 1cm mehr Reifenfreiheit. Laut Transalp wurde der 27,5" TK 2.4 auf Felgen bis 29mm Maulweite getestet. Zur Sattelstütze kann ich nix sagen. Bei meinen zarten 55kg und dazu noch Reverb bewegt sich da nicht viel ^^


----------



## Slow (3. November 2014)

Goil! Ich find sie könnten ja mal alle Betatester mit dem Summit1 und Summit2 mit dem neuen Rahmen entschädigen.


----------



## Milschmann (3. November 2014)

Frag doch mal nach einem Angebot für Stammkunden  Ich werde nicht vom 2 auf den 3er upgraden. So unzufrieden bin ich nicht mit dem 2er xD


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2014)

So Rahmen ist bestellt


----------



## Xyz79 (3. November 2014)

Wenn ich nur den Rahmen bräuchte hätte ich auch schon bestellt. Brauche aber einmal alles komplett.


----------



## Milschmann (3. November 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> So Rahmen ist bestellt


 Hattest du bisher schon einen? Wenn ja welchen? Bin schon gespannt auf deine Erfahrung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (3. November 2014)

Hab den 2. Summitrider. Hauptgrund für den Wechsel ist die Reifenfreiheit aber auch die anderen Anpassungen sind nicht schlecht. Flacherer Lenkwinkel, steilerer Sitzwinkel, Steckachse, 27,5" falls man irgendwann mal umsteigen sollte


----------



## reaction187 (3. November 2014)

hast du nicht gerade erst einen gekauft gehabt?


edit: 10 sek zu spät


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2014)

Naja gerade erst ist relativ... Das war im Februar


----------



## reaction187 (3. November 2014)

find nur komisch dass der neue rahmen nun die empfehlung einer gabel von ab 130mm hat.

120mm machen sich also nicht so gut?

welche größe nimmst du?


sehe gerade auf einen deiner bilder hast du conti reifen mit der aufschrift handmade in germany... ich suche die verzweifelt. Wo haste die her??? die aktuellen haben das nicht mehr. Ich will das da aber auch stehen haben... *___*


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2014)

Ich nehm Größe S. Ich denke 120mm macht bei dem keinen Sinn. Dafür geht doch das Ambition auch.

Wenn bei den neuen Reifen das nicht mehr drauf steht kannste nur bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt nach gebrauchten gucken.


----------



## reaction187 (3. November 2014)

aus welchem jahr sind deine reifen?


----------



## sbradl (3. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## bronks (4. November 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> find nur komisch dass der neue rahmen nun die empfehlung einer gabel von ab 130mm hat ...


Das könnte daran liegen, daß der AM Rahmen ein steiles Sitzrohr hat.


----------



## derPhil (5. November 2014)

Sodele, mein vorbestellter Rahmen ist am Montag angekommen, und bisher kann ich mich nicht beklagen.

Steckachse ist einwandfrei, Reifenfreiheit kann ich mich nicht beklagen (Der Rahmen ist ja auch für 27.5" ausgelegt, dh. mit meinen 26" hab ich wirklich mehr als genug mit dem 2.25" Smörgasbord), zur Sattelstütze kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich erst noch am Aufbau bin und noch keine passende Sattelstütze habe.

Der Preis ist sogar der gleiche geblieben. Geplant waren ja 479€ aber laut Transalp haben sie Rabatt vom Lieferanten bekommen, weil es ca. 1 Monat Lieferverzögerung gab.

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich demnächst noch Detailfotos reinstellen. Hab die 16" Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (5. November 2014)

Immer her mit den Bildern. Meiner wurde heute versendet, auch 16". Hier liegen schon ein paar neue Teile rum, die verbaut werden wollen


----------



## Milschmann (5. November 2014)

Sehr geil! Ich würde gern Detailfotos von der Reifenfreiheit haben  Sind die TransalpLogos immer noch so leicht einzudrücken - sprich dieselben?


----------



## Slow (6. November 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Detailfotos von der Reifenfreiheit haben  Sind die TransalpLogos immer noch so leicht einzudrücken - sprich dieselben?



Ein Foto von der Reifenfreiheit macht ja mehr Sinn bei nem 27,5" LR. Das mit nem 26" da Luft ist, ist ja nicht so spannend - außer natürlich die Seiten.

Ach so, dachte das eingedrückte Logo bei mir läg an meiner alternativen Leitungsführung - wieder was dazugelernt. (-;


----------



## Milschmann (6. November 2014)

da ich eh 26" fahren würde, interessiert mich die natürlich brennend  Wäre auch nett wenn du mir sagst was du für Felgen fährst  ich hab nämlich ziemlich breite spike35


----------



## sbradl (7. November 2014)

So Rahmen ist heute angekommen. Ich hab gleich mal die Reifenfreiheit getestet. Ein Baron 2,5 in 26" auf Flow Ex passt locker. Der hat mehr Platz als der kleine Baron im "alten" Summitrider. Morgen wird der Rest zusammengebaut und Sonntag gehts auf Tour...


----------



## sbradl (9. November 2014)

Feuertaufe bestanden. 37km mit 1350hm. Darunter zwei Anstiege mit jeweils ca. 550hm.  Wirklich eine sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung der neue Rahmen. Durch den längeren Radstand und den steileren Sitzwinkel steigt das Vorderrad bei technischen Anstiegen deutlich weniger. Bergab auch alles top. Und mit nem dicken Reifen ist es auch spürbar komfortabler am Heck. Bilder folgen bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen, falls die was geworden sind. Die Beleuchtung war heut eher suboptimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derPhil (10. November 2014)

So, hier mal ein Foto der Reifenfreiheit (Flow EX 26" + Smörgasbord 2.25"):






Komplett sieht das ganze so aus:
Leider fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, aber bald sollte ich fertig für einen Ausritt sein


----------



## Slow (10. November 2014)

Uuui, die roten Leitungen fallen ja krass ins Auge! (-;
Ganz hübsch  - aber hattest du nicht die schwarze Pike? Die wäre doch viel schicker! Und gute Wahl des Rahmendekors! 

Kannst du uns noch bitte einen Gefallen tun, und mal nachmessen, wie viel Platz ab Außenkante äußerstem Reifenstollen nach vorne und zur Seite bis an die Kettenstrebe ran ist?
Kann mir nämlich vorstellen, dass das mit 27,5" schon wieder sehr knapp wird...


----------



## kommski (10. November 2014)

wow sehr geil, das harmoniert!


----------



## sbradl (10. November 2014)

Sind das die Jagwire Hüllen? Mir hatte das rot auf den Produktfotos nicht gefallen daher hab ich zu den schwarzen gegriffen. Aber wo ich das jetzt so sehe find ichs schick


----------



## derPhil (10. November 2014)

Danke sehr.
Ja, das sind die Jagwire-Hüllen. Hatte auch ein anderes Rot von den Produktfotos erwartet, aber so ist's jetzt ziemlich knallig 
Schwarze Standrohre und ne Pike wären sicherlich schick gewesen, aber die Revelation tut's auch.

Hier noch die gewünschten Maße (soweit das anständig zu messen war):
Abstand äußerster Reifendurchmesser bis vordere Strebe: ca. 3,5-4cm
minimaler Abstand seitlich zur Kettenstrebe: ca. 1,5cm (Da sich die Streben nach vorne verjüngen, dürfte das bei 27,5" eher ca. 1cm werden)


----------



## sbradl (10. November 2014)

Mit nem 2,4er TK auf FlowEx hab ich seitlich 9mm Platz bei 26"


----------



## Slow (10. November 2014)

Ah dann hab ich das mit der schwarzen Pike mit sbradl verwechselt. Legt euch mal ein Benutzerbild zu. (-;

Danke für die Infos bezüglich Reifenbreite. Naja, bliebe abzuwarten bis der erste mal 27,5" testet. (-;


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2014)

sattel hoch und spacer unterm vorbau weg, dann sieht das auch harmonisch aus


----------



## sbradl (11. November 2014)

Ich bedien' mich mal bei den Bildern, die @darkJST am Sonntag von mir gemacht hat:

Transalp im Nebel




Steine, Steine und nochmals Steine










Bei der Gelegenheit (Rahmenwechsel) hab ich auch gleich mal bisschen was am Antrieb, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Hinterreifen gewechselt


----------



## derPhil (13. November 2014)

Coole Sache, die Bilder machen Laune!
Ich hoffe meine fehlenden Teile kommen bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingpin78 (13. November 2014)

Hab heute mal bei Transalp in Barmstedt vorbeigeschaut um ein Summitrider Probe zu fahren. Der
aufgebaute 18" Rahmen des Transalp Summitrider X12 ist mit einem 27.5 Zoll Flow EX Laufradsatz
und Conti Mountain King II Protection 2.4" Reifen bestückt gewesen. Seitlich war Links und Rechts
vom Reifen (bis zur Strebe) noch ca. 1cm Platz (vielleicht auch etwas mehr).

Anbei noch ein Bild.


----------



## kommski (13. November 2014)

Am Montagefett habe sie jedenfalls nicht gespart


----------



## derPhil (1. Dezember 2014)

Letztes Wochenende war es dann trotz eisiger Kälte endlich fertig für die erste Tour:
Summitrider im Herbst -- Hat Spaß gemacht und fährt sich super! 


 
PS: Auch die On-One Reifen, die ich zum ersten Mal ausprobiert habe, haben mich sehr positiv überrascht. Super Grip auch auf nassen Wurzeln.


----------



## Milschmann (1. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das denn für ein Teil über dem Hinterrad welches an der Sattelstütze klemmt?


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Teil über dem Hinterrad welches an der Sattelstütze klemmt?



Der Hebel zum absenken !


----------



## derPhil (1. Dezember 2014)

Ohje, geht schon wieder die Diskussion über Spritzschutz oder nicht los... Manchmal kann ich's nicht wirklich verstehen. Ich hab zwar wirklich nichts dagegen dreckig zu werden, aber je nach Sauwetterlage ist m.M. nach dreckig nicht gleich dreckig. Da fahr ich lieber mit so einem "Teil" rum, als in so einem Fall jedes Mal meinen Rucksack und meine Jacke zu waschen. Und ja, ich benutze meine Jacke und meinen Rucksack nicht nur zum Radfahren.


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2014)

derPhil schrieb:


> Ohje, geht schon wieder die Diskussion über Spritzschutz oder nicht los... Manchmal kann ich's nicht wirklich verstehen. Ich hab zwar wirklich nichts dagegen dreckig zu werden, aber je nach Sauwetterlage ist m.M. nach dreckig nicht gleich dreckig. Da fahr ich lieber mit so einem "Teil" rum, als in so einem Fall jedes Mal meinen Rucksack und meine Jacke zu waschen. Und ja, ich benutze meine Jacke und meinen Rucksack nicht nur zum Radfahren.



Ist doch nur Spaß !! 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Kann man im Notfall ja auch als Paddel nutzen.


----------



## Milschmann (1. Dezember 2014)

Klar war das nur Spaß!  Ich sau mich nur gern ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2014)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Klar war das nur Spaß!  Ich sau mich nur gern ein



Dito !!


----------



## derPhil (4. Dezember 2014)

Jedem wie es ihm beliebt.


----------



## navpp (8. Dezember 2014)

Eine Frage an die Summitrider X-12 Tester hier: Wie sieht's denn mit der Tretlagerhöhe bei Verwendung von 26" Rädern aus. Ist das im grünen Bereich oder schon etwas tief?

Was meint ihr, könnte 26+ in den Rahmen bzw. durch die Gabel passen? Fände ich für ein Hardtail sehr interessant als Option in der Zukunft. 

Edit: II in X-12 ausgebessert.


----------



## Milschmann (8. Dezember 2014)

Da du hinten nichmal 2,5" Breite fahren kannst wird auch 26+ nicht passen. Vorn hängt es natürlich von deiner Gabel ab. Man kann sicher eine Fatty oder so reinbauen. Ich werde meinem alten Rahmen vllt mal eine Surly 1x1 gönnen. Da passen definitiv breite Dinger rein


----------



## navpp (8. Dezember 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ein Baron 2,5 in 26" auf Flow Ex passt locker.



Die Fotos die gepostet wurden deuten auch eher auf etwas platz hin. Der Fehler ist aber wohl dieser, ich meinte den neuen 2015er Rahmen und nahm an, dass dieser die Nummer zwei trägt. Anscheinend ist es aber schon der dritte in der Reihe


----------



## sbradl (8. Dezember 2014)

navpp schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Summitrider X-12 Tester hier: Wie sieht's denn mit der Tretlagerhöhe bei Verwendung von 26" Rädern aus. Ist das im grünen Bereich oder schon etwas tief?



Bei mir hat es bisher noch nicht aufgesessen. Ich kann ja heute abend zu Hause mal die Tretlagerhöhe mit 26" messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (8. Dezember 2014)

Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Milschmann (8. Dezember 2014)

ich denke nicht dass es sich empfiehlt 26+ auf einer schmalen felge zu fahren


----------



## sbradl (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab grad vielleicht etwas schief gemessen aber das Tretlager hat ungefähr 28/29cm Bodenfreiheit, gemessen mit 160er Pike, vorne Baron 2,5 und hinten TK 2,4


----------



## navpp (8. Dezember 2014)

@Milschmann Aus welcher Glaskugel nimmst du die Felge die ich benutzen möchte?

@sbradl: danke fürs nachmessen. Ich habe zwar keine Vergleichswerte im Kopf, wenn man eine Standardkurbel abzieht bleiben noch >10cm und das scheint mir bei einem hardtail als ausreichend. Ich mess demnächst mal bei meinen Rädern nach!


----------



## sbradl (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr eher steile technische trails, wo auch höhere stufen vorkommen und hab da keine Probleme. Bis zum Pedal sind 12cm Platz. Ich bleib nur manchmal mit dem Pedal irgendwo hängen aber eher bei stufen bergauf, da passt mein timing noch nicht so


----------



## navpp (8. Dezember 2014)

Also mein AMS 150 (das ausgetauscht werden soll) steht ca. 5 cm höher da. Es baut aber eher hoch und federt hinten mit ein. Sollte passen, danke!


----------



## bronks (9. Dezember 2014)

navpp schrieb:


> ... Ich habe zwar keine Vergleichswerte im Kopf, wenn man eine Standardkurbel abzieht bleiben noch >10cm und das scheint mir bei einem hardtail als ausreichend ... ...


Also ein 34er Kettenblatt hat dann nur noch 10 cm zum Boden?


----------



## sbradl (9. Dezember 2014)

Ne, das Pedal wenn man die Kurbel vertikal stellt. Sonst könnte man ja gar nicht pedalieren 

Edit: Ich hatte bei den 28cm die echte Bodenfreiheit unter dem Tretlager gemessen, nicht bis Mitte Tretlager. Kann auch gerne nochmal messen, wieviel Platz bis zum 36er KB und bis zum Bashguard bei mir sind.


----------



## bronks (9. Dezember 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ne, das Pedal wenn man die Kurbel vertikal stellt. Sonst könnte man ja gar nicht pedalieren  ...


Man weiß ja nie. Letztendlich hat Navpp noch das übliche 48er Kettenblatt auf seiner veralteten Retrokurbel drauf ...



sbradl schrieb:


> ... Edit: Ich hatte bei den 28cm die echte Bodenfreiheit unter dem Tretlager gemessen, nicht bis Mitte Tretlager ...


Das OK und ich bilde mir ein, daß sich das beim alten Summitrider auch gemessen habe.


----------



## navpp (9. Dezember 2014)

Pah!  nö, wenn dann gibts auch eine neue Kurbel. Nur Laufräder, Bremsen und kleinteile möchte ich weiterverwenden. Mal sehen obs das Budget erlaubt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (18. Februar 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem Summitrider und konnte mich bis jetzt eigentlich nicht so wirklich dafür oder dagegen entscheiden.

mit meinen 177cm und 81sl denke ich das ein 18" Rahmen die beste Wahl ist, was fahrt ihr in meiner Größe?

Wisst ihr vielleicht ob der neue Summitrider da er auch 27,5" kompatibel ist eine längere Kettenstrebe hat?

Danke fürs helfen.

Für mich würde dann auch nur der Rahmen in frage kommen, Rest bau ich dann selber auf.


----------



## Deleted 290876 (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo Teuflor,
...entscheiden? Ganz klar...dafür! 
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr dafür entschieden und bereue es keine Sekunde.
Bin 174 und habe auch den 18" Rahmen...26" Komplettbike...
Ich hatte aber auch die Gelenheit (bzw. habe ich es so gedreht, dass sich die Gelegenheit "zufällig" bietet...) bei Transalp direkt vorbei zu fahren und eine Probefahrt zu machen.
Das kann ich nur empfehlen, da siehst du auch gleich wie und wo die Bikes mit viel Liebe gebaut werden.
Die Längen der Kettenstreben können dir sicher auch die Jungs von TA am besten verraten...auch da lohnt sich ein Anruf.

Viel Spass beim Entscheiden,
Gruss
Sven


----------



## Slow (18. Februar 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> mit meinen 177cm und 81sl denke ich das ein 18" Rahmen die beste Wahl ist, was fahrt ihr in meiner Größe?
> 
> Wisst ihr vielleicht ob der neue Summitrider da er auch 27,5" kompatibel ist eine längere Kettenstrebe hat?



Nackt bin ich 178cm groß und hab den 18" Rahmen - passt perfekt!

Bin mir recht sicher, dass der aktuelle Summit ne längere Kettenstrebe hat.


----------



## sbradl (18. Februar 2015)

Ich kann gerne heute mal die Kettenstreben messen. Hab beide Rahmen da. Gefühlt würde ich aber schon sagen, dass der neue längere hat, schon wegen 27,5"

Fahre bei 170cm, 83cm SL übrigens 16"


----------



## Teuflor (18. Februar 2015)

Hey Sven,

hatte mal nen Hardtail vor paar Jahren von Transalp. Erfahrung war gut daher würde ich mich auch gerne wieder dafür entscheiden 

Hab übrigens Antwort von TA bekommen, die Kettenstrebe vom alten Rahmen ist 2mm kürzer als die neue und mir wurden 18" empfohlen.

Jetzt nur überlegen ob neu oder alt (gibts auf Anfrage in Restbestandsfarben).

Postet mal paar Bilder um mich hungrig zu machen


----------



## sbradl (18. Februar 2015)

Weiß gar nicht mehr ob das der alte oder neue Rahmen war. Glaube aber es war noch der alte ^^








Und der neue...


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Februar 2015)

Gib bei der Bestellung an, welches Schaltwerk Du verbauen willst. Es gibt unterschiedliche Schaltaugen. Der aktuelle Rahmen:


----------



## olnx (23. März 2015)

hi, war jetzt letzte woche in hamburg bei transalp bikes zur probefahrt mit dem summitrider. ist ein super bike, hatte ein 20er bei 187 cm körpergröße. konnte nach einem netten gespräch gleich eine runde drehen. erster eindruck war gut, wir waren uns mit dem vorbau aber unschlüssig und es wurde dann zum vergleich ein etwas längerer angebaut der dann auch besser passte. neben der eigentlichen beratung und aussuchen der teile, ist mir noch die werkstatt gezeigt worden-es war wie im schlaraffenland. danach wurden alle wünsche und konfigurationen im pc gespeichert und mir ein unverbindliches angebot mit den daten ausgedruckt, hab noch eine nacht drüber geschalfen, angerufen und bestellt. mit meiner wunschfarbe dauert es ca. 3 wochen bis zur lieferung. 
fazit: sehr kompetente beratung ohne zeitdruck und eine familiere atmosphäre haben mich wirklich überzeugt...
bilder gibt es dann in gut 2 wochen!!


----------



## sbradl (24. März 2015)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 290876 (24. März 2015)

Oh je....das werden die härtesten 2 Wochen deines Lebens...


----------



## Milschmann (24. März 2015)

wooooot!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Nicht vorher spoilern!!! Schön wenn user von ihren Vor-Ort Erfahrungen berichten. Ich musste bisher alles aus der Ferne regeln.


----------



## Jakten (24. März 2015)

olnx schrieb:


> hi, war jetzt letzte woche in hamburg bei transalp bikes zur probefahrt mit dem summitrider. ist ein super bike, hatte ein 20er bei 187 cm körpergröße. konnte nach einem netten gespräch gleich eine runde drehen. erster eindruck war gut, wir waren uns mit dem vorbau aber unschlüssig und es wurde dann zum vergleich ein etwas längerer angebaut der dann auch besser passte. neben der eigentlichen beratung und aussuchen der teile, ist mir noch die werkstatt gezeigt worden-es war wie im schlaraffenland. danach wurden alle wünsche und konfigurationen im pc gespeichert und mir ein unverbindliches angebot mit den daten ausgedruckt, hab noch eine nacht drüber geschalfen, angerufen und bestellt. mit meiner wunschfarbe dauert es ca. 3 wochen bis zur lieferung.
> fazit: sehr kompetente beratung ohne zeitdruck und eine familiere atmosphäre haben mich wirklich überzeugt...
> bilder gibt es dann in gut 2 wochen!!


 
Genau den Eindruck hatte ich auch bei Abholung meines Signatures.


----------



## bronks (25. März 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Genau den Eindruck hatte ich auch bei Abholung meines Signatures.


Ja! Echt schön für Dich!

Ich habe mir einen Summitrider V2 bestellt, weil lt. Beschreibung Reifen bis zu 2.5" reinpassen sollen. Ein 2.25er Maxxis füllt den Hinterbau bis aufs Limit aus. Kompetenz und Ahnung? Die familiere Atmosphäre war zu Hause etwas geknickt.

Zweiter Versuch: Ambition Team bestellt. Beworben mit semiintegrierten Steuersatz und PM-Bremsaufnahme. Versandtag Morgen abgemacht, damit der Rahmen spätestens am Freitag kommt. Der Rahmen wurde später verschickt, aber kein Problem dann verschieben wird den Urlaub, um einen Tag. Was hole ich Samstag mittags aus dem Karton? Einen Rahmen mit unterer aussenliegender Steuersatzschale, welche die Front um einen unnötigen Zentimeter anhebt und mit IS-Bremsaufnahme. Auch wenn der Wille da gewesen wäre, diesen Rahmen aufzubauen, dann hätte ich nirgendwo mehr einen Adapter für die Bremse bekommen. Kompetenz und Ahnung? Die familiere Atmosphäre war zu Hause am absoluten Tiefpunkt.


----------



## Milschmann (25. März 2015)

@bronks : Gut auch mal negative Erfahrungen zu lesen. Hatte ja auch so meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## kommski (27. März 2015)

@bronks darf man fragen, was dich trotz der Erfahrung mit deinem ersten Bike, dich bewegt hat ein weiteres bei Transalp zu bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (27. März 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> @bronks darf man fragen, was dich trotz der Erfahrung mit deinem ersten Bike, dich bewegt hat ein weiteres bei Transalp zu bestellen?


Die Erfahrung mit dem ersten Rahmen war ja ganz ok. Der Summitrider fährt sich toll, der Rahmen war gerade, relativ schön verarbeitet und mit dem Platz im Hinterbau habe ich mich schnell abgefunden. Eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen für eine weitere Bestellung.


----------



## kommski (29. März 2015)

alles klar! Danke. Bei meinem SR V2 sind auch "nur" 2,4 Reifen verbaut ... ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## bronks (29. März 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> ... Bei meinem SR V2 sind auch "nur" 2,4 Reifen verbaut ... ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen


Welcher Reifen ist das?


----------



## donei (29. März 2015)

2,40er MK ist der einzige in dieser Größe, der so einigermaßen geht beim Summitrider 2. Aber auch nur wegen der Schulterstollen.
Gruß Toni


----------



## donei (29. März 2015)

War heute Früh mal so Richtung Hochries unterwegs, und mal schauen wie weit der Schnee schon droben ist bei mir im Chiemgau. Bis zur Frasdorfer Hütte (1000m)ist es bis auf einige kleine Schneefelder Fahrbar.Bis zur Hochries hoch (1650m) das dauert noch.
Gruß Toni


----------



## kommski (30. März 2015)

donei schrieb:


> 2,40er MK ist der einzige in dieser Größe, der so einigermaßen geht beim Summitrider 2. Aber auch nur wegen der Schulterstollen.
> Gruß Toni


die fahre ich. Ich habe mich irritieren lassen. Also 2.4 ist nicht "nur" sondern in meinem Fall vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## olnx (31. März 2015)

so leute, endspurt. geld habe ich gerde an transalp überwiesen und hoffe das es dann morgen bei denen gebucht ist, denn ab morgen ist es versandbereit!!! und ich hoffe, das ich es dann vielleicht noch am samstag bekomme


----------



## seele (31. März 2015)

die post will streiken, mein zweiter rahmen lässt sich grade auch zeit...


----------



## olnx (1. April 2015)

so, bike ist unterwegs, vielleicht ist es morgen schon im postzentrum neuwied, dann könnte es mit samstag klappen...


----------



## kommski (1. April 2015)

toi toi toi ... Wetter passt dann hoffentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olnx (4. April 2015)

so, fahrrad ist da....
werde nach her noch fahren, hat den ganzen morgen geregnet, jetzt ist es aber trocken.
gewicht 12,4 kg


----------



## bronks (4. April 2015)

olnx schrieb:


> so, fahrrad ist da.... ...


Die Farbe ist echt cool!


----------



## sbradl (4. April 2015)

olnx schrieb:


> so, fahrrad ist da....
> werde nach her noch fahren, hat den ganzen morgen geregnet, jetzt ist es aber trocken.
> gewicht 12,4 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 375074 Anhang anzeigen 375075


Das sind aber die falschen reifen für das rad


----------



## Teuflor (4. April 2015)

Buhh schauder, ja die Farbe ist ich sag mal Geschmackssache!

Hat jemand das Summitrider in komplett schwarz, also so viel schwarz wie nur möglich?

Hab schon neon grün, rot/weis,... Räder aber noch nix in Bad Boy black


----------



## seele (4. April 2015)

mintgrün und lila/rosa sind schauderfarben aber das finde ich recht hübsch.
genauso blau, blau ist ne schlumpffarbe...
und es muss ihm gefallen, nicht uns!


----------



## Mountain77 (4. April 2015)

seele schrieb:


> mintgrün und lila/rosa sind schauderfarben aber das finde ich recht hübsch.
> genauso blau, blau ist ne schlumpffarbe...
> und es muss ihm gefallen, nicht uns!


 
Nen mich Schlamm- Schlumpf


----------



## seele (4. April 2015)

du hast ja nur so ne auffällige farbe genommen damit du das rad im wald schnell wieder findest, er liebt die herausforderung


----------



## Mountain77 (4. April 2015)

Erwischt!


----------



## Wobbi (7. April 2015)

Könnte mal bitte der ein oder andere Besitzer eines aktuellen Summits ein Bild machen, wo man den Bereich Reifen/Streben eingebaut sieht (mit Angabe der Reifenbreite)?
Überlege mir einen Summitrider zuzulegen und diesen als 27,5" Enduro-HT aufzubauen, will aber sicher sein, dass ich ausreichend breite Reifen aufziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. April 2015)

Frag doch mal direkt bei Transalp nach, ob sie zufällig eine breite Felge (Flow Ex oder breiter) mit einem TrailKing 2,4 in 27,5" bestückt haben und davon mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Wobbi (7. April 2015)

ich dachte hier wäre es bei den ganzen nutzern einfacher.


----------



## sbradl (7. April 2015)

Sooo viele Nutzer mit dem aktuellen Summitrider wird es nicht geben. Und von denen die es gibt, fährt nicht jeder 27,5". Und nicht jeder hat dazu noch breite Felgen und breite Reifen. Bei mir mit 26", Flow Ex und TK 2.4 ist jedenfalls mehr als genug Reifenfreiheit. Auf jeder Seite über 1cm.


----------



## Wobbi (7. April 2015)

davon noch ein bild und den rest (26-27,5) kann ich mir stricken.


----------



## bronks (7. April 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ... und den rest (26-27,5) kann ich mir stricken.


Das traue ich Dir zwar nicht wirklich zu, aber trotzdem findest Du hier ein Foto auf Seite 13 ...


----------



## Wobbi (7. April 2015)

klar kann man das stricken! hängt halt alles von der qualität der wolle ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. April 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> klar kann man das stricken! hängt halt alles von der qualität der wolle ab!


Das wird nix. Ich hatte das schonmal versucht, man bekommt keine sinnvollen Bilder hin, wo man alles vernünftig abschätzen kann.


----------



## Wobbi (7. April 2015)

hab mir eben das von bronks genannte bild angeschaut und habt leider recht!


----------



## donei (8. April 2015)

Meine 32er Reverse Felgen haben eine Maulweite von 26mm,da bläht,s den 2,40er Trail-King bis 63mm auf,und hab L+R noch 12mm Platz.
Ein breiterer Reifen geht da Locker noch. Allerdings bei 26". Wie es bei 27,5" ausschaut Hm... des woas i ned?
Gruß Toni


----------



## sbradl (27. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/26/test-transalp-summitrider-ii-x12-all-mountain/


----------



## kommski (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die aktuellen Bilder hier im Transalp Forum sehe, werde ich ganz schön neidisch. Könnt ihr alternative Reifen zu den Conti Mountain King empfehlen, Richtung Allmountain/Trailbike die in den SR Rahmen passen? Ansonsten würde ich wohl wieder auf die Nobby Nic wechseln.


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2015)

Der TK 2,2 wäre eine Alternative. Baut etwa so breit wie MK 2,4


----------



## kommski (3. Mai 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Der TK 2,2 wäre eine Alternative. Baut etwa so breit wie MK 2,4


Der TK ist der Trail King auch von Conit oder? Ich meinte zudem eine andere Herstellerfirma. Nicht weil ich mit den Fahreigenschaften des MKs unzfrieden bin, sondern weil der Reifen eiert und zwar so, dass er mittlerweile an der Strebe schleift.


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2015)

Ja Conti hat das Problem, dass die gerne mal eiern. Ich bin letzten Sommer die beiden On-One Reifen gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Steht zwar On-One drauf, sind aber Maxxis-Reifen (Exo-Karkasse).


----------



## kommski (3. Mai 2015)

Die Maxxis würde ich probieren, bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren. Passen die Minion DHR II 2,4 in den alten SR Rahmen?


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2015)

Maxxis hab ich noch nie gefahren. Im Zweifelsfall mal in der Reifenbreitendatenbank gucken. Ich würde nach Reifen um die 56mm Breite Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (3. Mai 2015)

Minion DHR II 2,4 ist zu breit, Schulterstollen haben L+R ca.2mm Luft.
Ich hab wieder auf Kenda umgestellt, seit meine Contis wieder Eiern.
Was auch nicht schlecht ist, VR Maxxis Ardent 2,40, HR 2,25er  oder VR Kenda Nevegal 2,35er HR Kenda Karma 2,20er. Ist halt einfach Schade das man beim  Summitrider 2 hinten eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## kommski (4. Mai 2015)

Hi, danke für die Info! Werde einen von deinen beiden Vorschlägen ausprobieren.


----------



## Teuflor (4. Mai 2015)

Gibts irgend welche Reifen die im aktuellen SR nicht rein passen? Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## sbradl (4. Mai 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Gibts irgend welche Reifen die im aktuellen SR nicht rein passen? Ist da was bekannt?


Laut TA passt auch bei 27,5" ein TK2,4 auf einer breiten Felge rein. Ich hab selbst nur 26" getestet und da passt alles rein (nagut - Fatbike-Reifen passen vielleicht nicht )


----------



## bronks (4. Mai 2015)

Mal was anderes, als verzweifelt breite Reifen in den schmalen Rahmen zu stopfen: Was macht es beim Summitrider aus, dass der Rahmen mit Gabeln bis zu 160mm Federweg gefahren werden darf? Nur die Geo oder ist der Rahmen im Lenkbereich wirklich robuster, als z.B. der Ambition Team?


----------



## Slow (4. Mai 2015)

Die Diskussion gabs mal kurz in dem Ambition-Aufbauthread:
Kalt ist der Winter und eine gute Zeit ein Bike zu bauen!
Vielleicht fragst du user boblike mal was TA konkret dazu gesagt hat bzw. fragst TA selber.

Edit: Glaube dadurch, dass die Rohre insgesamt dicker sind beim Summit wird dadurch auch der Steuerkopfbereich stabiler.

VG


----------



## smlyyy (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Zusammen,

würde gern noch einmal die Reifen Diskussion aufleben lassen;

Bei dem 2014er Summitrider hatte ich schon Probleme (war eng) mit den Nobby Nic 2.4, liegen bei 60mm Stollenbreite.
Nun habe ich mir grad den 2015er SR bestellt & würde gern Reifen mit weiter aussen liegenden Stollen aufziehen. (Magic Mary, Highroller, Minion, Baron, Fat Albert). 

Max. natürlich 2.4 und als 26er, alles andere wäre wohl etwas utopisch. 

Hat damit jmd. Erfahrungen - oder könnte einmal ausmessen, wie viel Platz da ist? 
Danke euch!


----------



## sbradl (23. Juni 2015)

Hatte mal testweise einen 2,5er Baron auf Flow Ex reingesteckt. Der hatte noch genügend Luft. Ich glaube bei 26" sind an der entscheidenden Stelle etwa 76mm Platz.


----------



## LisaAdventure (23. Juni 2015)

Also bei dem 15er-Rahmen ist bei einem 2.4 TrailKing 9mm Abstand zu den Außenstollen. Mit anderen Reifen hab ich bei dem Rahmen noch keine Erfahrung, aber es ist deutlich mehr Platz als beim 14er-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (23. Juni 2015)

Top, danke euch! War tatsächlich das einzige, was mich am Rahmen "gestört" hat.


----------



## sbradl (23. Juni 2015)

Der neue fährt sich aber trotzdem deutlich anders, es wurde ja nicht nur die Reifenfreiheit geändert sondern die komplette Geometrie.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Der neue fährt sich aber trotzdem deutlich anders, es wurde ja nicht nur die Reifenfreiheit geändert sondern die komplette Geometrie.


Definiere mal deutlich anders 
Mit 26" oder 650B?


----------



## sbradl (23. Juni 2015)

Mit 26". Längere Kettenstreben, flacherer Lenkwinkel, längerer Reach und deutlich längerer Radstand. Dadurch je nachdem wie man es nennen mag träger/weniger verspielt/laufruhiger


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Dadurch je nachdem wie man es nennen mag träger/weniger verspielt/laufruhiger


Mmmh..... das sind eigentlich genau die Punkte die mir beim Summitrider I so sehr gefallen hatten. 

Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## toochie (25. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe mir gestern ein Summitrider bestellt. Komplettbike aber mit Custom Parts. 

Ich finde es total cool, dass es so eine Nischenmarke ist, und ich sicher kaum einen sehe, der noch ein Transalp fährt.

Grüße, 
Tobi

P.S. mein erster Post hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

Gute Wahl. Das Ding kann man echt vielseitig aufbauen. Meins habe ich mit fetten Reifen (Baron 2,5 und TK 2,4) und -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz zum Stolperbiken aufgebaut. Aber mit leichteren Reifen und LRS gibts auch ein super Trail-Bike ab.


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

toochie schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern ein Summitrider bestellt. Komplettbike aber mit Custom Parts.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tobi,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum und stets netten und hilfsbereitem TA-Unterforum.

Du wirst überrascht sein, Anfang des Jahres habe ich in den Dortmunder Wäldern ein TA Hardtail (keine Ahnung welches) gesehen... Hat aber nicht gegrüßt - Banause! 
Und erst Anfang der Woche habe ich auf dem Dortmunder Wall einen SUV mit Wuppertaler Kennzeichen mit einem Ambition auf dem Dach gesehen. Der dachte bestimmt warum ich ihn, bzw. das Rad auf dem Dach, so doof angucke


----------



## Vmichael (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ja macht echt fun kein Volksrad zu fahren.

Grüße 
M


----------



## Tandu (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe nicht mal Decals drauf. Der Rahmen ist super gibt kaum aktuelle Konkurrenz in Alu.


----------



## smlyyy (25. Juni 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Das Ding kann man echt vielseitig aufbauen. Meins habe ich mit fetten Reifen (Baron 2,5 und TK 2,4) und *-1,5° Winkelsteuersatz* zum Stolperbiken aufgebaut. Aber mit leichteren Reifen und LRS gibts auch ein super Trail-Bike ab.



Welchen Steuersatz hast Du denn da verwendet, wenn ich Fragen darf?


----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

Works Components. Funktioniert bisher super. Hatte ich am "alten" Summitrider auch schon. Der Einbau ist allerdings etwas "komplizierter" als bei einem normalen Steuersatz.


----------



## donei (26. Juni 2015)

Tandu schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist super gibt kaum aktuelle Konkurrenz in Alu.


Genau so is es.
Als ich mir 2013 den SR II-Rahmen aufgebaut hab, nur so als zweit-Rad zu meinem ED-Fully Proceed war ich hellauf begeistert von dem H-Tail.Das Proceed übergab ich meinen Schwiegersohn, es stand eh immer im Keller. Das Summitrider hat mich nach 21Fully-Jahren zum HT-Fahrer gemacht. Die Wendigkeit + Verspieltheit von dem Bike ist schon fast einzigartig. Aber schnelle Abfahrten wurden unruhig
(kurzer Radstand bei 18"1080mm) Genau so bergauf,ab 15% hatte man zu kämpfen das VR am Boden zu halten trotz abgesengter Gabel. (FlacherSW, Steiler LW) Aber ich als Jahrzehnte langer Bergfahrer hat mich das eigentlich wenig gejuckt,den das haben die Abfahrt,s-Trail,s
( Treppen,Wurzeln,Steine und Felsen-Trail,s mit dem Bike alles wieder gut gemacht.
Dann 2014 kaufte ich mir den SRIII-27,5erRahmen,den ich aber mit 26"LRS Fahre,hab die Komponenten vom SRII übernommen. Total andere Geometrie,für mich nur Vorteile: Bergauf 22% das VR bleibt noch immer am Boden(Steiler-SW Flacher-LW)Bergab nur Vollgas (Radstand 1116mm bei 18" mit 160er Lyrik) Einbußen hat man a bisserl aber nur a bisserl bei der Wendigkeit + Verspieltheit, aber meine Trail,s wie oben beschrieben mit dem Bike, Erste Sahne!!!  Gruß Toni
@Bojern U. Mit dem
  SummitriderIII würdest du Sicher auch dein Freude haben.


----------



## Tandu (26. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ähnliche Geschichte. Nach 20 Jahren erstes HT. Habe auch den neuen Rahmen 27.5 mit X12 und natürlich mit 26Zoll LRS. Das Bike hat mich vom ersten Tag an begeistert und steht dem Fully vom Spaß her in nichts nach.


----------



## ulles (3. Juli 2015)

mein summitrider ist diese woche eingetroffen, wie geil! ein ED 3.0 von der Stange, sieht aber aus wie selbst aufgebaut, das gibts nur bei TA.
Leider ist es viel zu heiß, um mal ne richtige tour zu fahren. beim antesten ist mir aber der serotoninspiegel bereits übergelaufen. fährt sich besser hoch und runter als meine 26" und 29" am fullies.
dazu passt es auch noch sehr gut farblich (schiefergrau) zur hauswand ...


----------



## kommski (3. Juli 2015)

die Farbe ist derb  Pfuil Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (3. Juli 2015)

ulles schrieb:


> mein summitrider ist diese woche eingetroffen, wie geil! ein ED 3.0 von der Stange, sieht aber aus wie selbst aufgebaut, das gibts nur bei TA.
> Leider ist es viel zu heiß, um mal ne richtige tour zu fahren. beim antesten ist mir aber der serotoninspiegel bereits übergelaufen. fährt sich besser hoch und runter als meine 26" und 29" am fullies.
> dazu passt es auch noch sehr gut farblich (schiefergrau) zur hauswand ...
> Anhang anzeigen 401162



Sehr schönes Teil. 
Was sind denn das für Flats?  Sehen nett aus.


----------



## Vmichael (3. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Bike (Farbe ist echt krass )

Gruß

Ein TA Summitrider Fahrer


----------



## ulles (3. Juli 2015)

@ smlyyy: die pedale gibts von nukeproof (elektron) oder ht, sind aus nylon. die sind erstaunlich widerstandsfähig und schön flach. fürs summitrider gibts neue in schwarz (momentan ca. 32 € bei BMO), sind aber noch auf der post ...

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...ampaign=feed&gclid=CLms_rTkvsYCFYGWtAodOzEIww


----------



## ulles (3. Juli 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> die Farbe ist derb  Pfuil Spaß damit


ja mit etwas dreck dran wirds wahrscheinlich noch pfuil schöner ausssehen!


----------



## Slow (3. Juli 2015)

Richtig tolles Summit! Glückwunsch!
Wie viel FW ist an der Front? 150?


----------



## donei (3. Juli 2015)

Muss schon sagen, Erste Sahne!!!


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juli 2015)

Schöne Optik !


----------



## olnx (4. Juli 2015)

gute wahl und die farbe schockt...


----------



## ulles (4. Juli 2015)

Slow schrieb:


> Richtig tolles Summit! Glückwunsch!
> Wie viel FW ist an der Front? 150?


das ist die pike rct3 dpa mit 130-160 mm. wirklich eine klasse besser als meine 140 mm 29er revelation rlt. abwärts gibt die dir ein sicheres gefühl, zusammen mit dem flachen lenkwinkel eine wucht. habs heute morgen ausprobiert. die fully-kollegen meinten: gute pace!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay92 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch eins mit dem ich überaus zufrieden bin. Bis auf das tiefe Tretlager ein absolutes Top-Bike mit dem ich bis jetzt den meisten Fahrspaß habe! Leicht, gutausehend und stabil ! Einfach ein Traum 
Das Orange ist mir, das Schwarze meinem Kumpel


----------



## ulles (8. Juli 2015)

auch in orange eine schlichte schönheit!
das tiefe tretlager hat mich bei der ersten ausfahrt ebenfalls überrascht. dazu noch die im vergleich10mm breitere kurbel, und schon hats den äussersten pin erwischt. aber dafür stehst du einfach verdammt gut im bike, wenns zählt!


----------



## smlyyy (22. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage; Nutzt jemand eine Unterrohrschutzfolie, die nicht von TA verklebt wurde?
Bin auf der Suche nach eine Klarsichtfolie, die auch gern etwas dicker sein darf.

Thanks!


----------



## slrzo (23. Juli 2015)

Ich nicht, aber sehr häufig wird die 3M-Folie empfohlen. Verbaucht auch TA selber. Gibt es wohl in unterschiedlichen Stärken.


----------



## Tandu (24. Juli 2015)

Ja 3m ist sehr gut  habe aber gerade die Foliatec  drauf geht auch.


----------



## smlyyy (24. Juli 2015)

Hab mir grad das große 3M Set bestellt. Werde dann berichten.  

Zum 2015'er Summitrider: Reifenfreiheit hinten endlich top!  Tretlager etwas tief mMn., man muss halt etwas mehr auf die Pedalstellung achten. Ansonsten top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (26. Juli 2015)

Slow schrieb:


> Vielleicht fragst du ...


Ach soviel hat es mich dann doch nicht interessiert.

Was soll ich jetzt damit machen?


----------



## smlyyy (26. Juli 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Ach soviel hat es mich dann doch nicht interessiert.
> 
> Was soll ich jetzt damit machen?
> Anhang anzeigen 407201



Ohne den ganzen Thread abzusuchen; Was ist denn damit?


----------



## bronks (26. Juli 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Ohne den ganzen Thread abzusuchen; Was ist denn damit?


Gabel, Kurbel und Laufräder fehlen


----------



## smlyyy (26. Juli 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Gabel, Kurbel und Laufräder fehlen



Dann weißt Du doch was zutun ist.  LRS, Gabel & Kurbel kaufen. Go for it.


----------



## Teuflor (26. Juli 2015)

Oder Rahmen mir verkaufen  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## bronks (28. Juli 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Dann weißt Du doch was zutun ist.  LRS, Gabel & Kurbel kaufen. Go for it.


Ja, OK! 

Da mir die Lyrik etwas zu lang war habe ich jetzt eine kürzere genommen. Ich mochte den flachen Sitzwinkel nicht, da ich deshalb mit 1 Meter Innenbeinlänge schon fast hinter dem Rad gesessen bin. Zu dem wurde das Rad mit der langen Gabel sehr kurz. 

Es ist eine 110er SID  geworden. Das Vorderrad und die Bremsen sind jetzt ein bissl oversized, aber es fährt sich gut bzw. besser, als vorher. Vor allem geht es jetzt ordentlich durch die Kurven und zappelt auch bei langsamer Fahrt nicht.

Die Optik hat sich auch verbessert, da das Oberrohr jetzt nicht mehr so steil ist. Insgesamt ist aus dem Gaul, den ich nur im Notfall fahren wollte, ein heisses Gerät geworden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juli 2015)

Das neben dem Bike bist aber nicht du?
Sieht irgendwie nicht nach 1m Innenbeinlänge aus


----------



## bronks (30. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das neben dem Bike bist aber nicht du?
> Sieht irgendwie nicht nach 1m Innenbeinlänge aus


Das ist die Fahrradhalterin


----------



## kommski (30. Juli 2015)

Beide Rahmen sehen gut aus


----------



## bronks (30. Juli 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Beide Rahmen sehen gut aus


Das schon, aber es gibt noch ein kleines Problem: In dem schwarzen Rahmen soll das Rohr, welches man zwischen den Beinen hat, nicht herumrutschen.

Das alte Sattelstützenproblem habe ich jetzt wieder. Jetzt etwas schlimmer, weil das Sitzrohr steiler ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juli 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Das schon, aber es gibt noch ein kleines Problem: In dem schwarzen Rahmen soll das Rohr, welches man zwischen den Beinen hat, nicht herumrutschen.
> 
> Das alte Sattelstützenproblem habe ich jetzt wieder. Jetzt etwas schlimmer, weil das Sitzrohr steiler ist.


Manchmal hilft Montagepaste oder ein Schnellspanner von der brutalen Sorte wobei letzteres in Hinblick auf Risse problematisch sein kann


----------



## kommski (30. Juli 2015)

Evtl. kannst du mit einer zweiten Sattelklemme kontern?


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe diese Sattelklemme von Reverse
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemmen/Long-Life-Sattelklemme-34-9mm.html
und die Sattelstütze mit Montagefett für Carbonteile verbaut, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## bronks (1. August 2015)

Ich habe die Stütze wieder reingeklebt. 



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Sattelklemme von Reverse


Mein Spanner ist von Hope und der ist sehr stark. 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft Montagepaste ...


Nur manchmal, aber dann knackt es meistens.



kommski schrieb:


> Evtl. kannst du mit einer zweiten Sattelklemme kontern?


Eine zweite Klemme, weil der Rahmen nicht besonders wertig und auch nicht besonders durchdacht ist? Danke, aber echt nicht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. August 2015)

Meine Carboni Ti zieht ordentlich und seit dem ist Ruhe. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## bronks (2. August 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Meine Carboni Ti zieht ordentlich und seit dem ist Ruhe.


Mit meiner Hope habe ich es geschafft zwei stützen zu stauchen. Die sind so bucklig, dass man es nicht nur fühlen, sondern auch messen kann.

Geklebt ist geklebt. Die Klemme ist jetzt sowieso nur Dekoration.


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. August 2015)

Na was war denn da Heute in der Post 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hardtails (3. Februar 2016)

hat jetzt schonmal jemand 27,5 mit mehr als 2,4 probiert?


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte 2.4 er MK drauf und die Haare vom Reifen hatten leichte Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen. Mehr als 6-7 mm Platz pro Seite war da nicht. Felge war Arch Ex.  
Mit meinen jetztigen ( 29,3 Innenbreite ) könnte das noch weniger sein. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (3. Februar 2016)

Hey

Find den summitrider auch sehr interessant. Gibt's da aktuell noch Probleme bezüglich der sattelstütze? 
Schonmal jemand das aktuelle Modell mit 26" aufgebaut?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Februar 2016)

ich habe mir erst das aktuelle vor ca. 1monat aufgebaut mit 26" laufrädern
habe keine probleme mit der sattelstütze


----------



## sbradl (3. Februar 2016)

Hab das aktuelle auch mit 26" aufgebaut. Tretlager ist schon seeehr tief aber ansonsten alles bestens.


----------



## 19chris84 (3. Februar 2016)

Ja das tretlager ist das einzige was mich noch wirklich vom Kauf abhält.



liteville901 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 459512
> ich habe mir erst das aktuelle vor ca. 1monat aufgebaut mit 26" laufrädern
> habe keine probleme mit der sattelstütze


Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## bikebuster90 (4. Februar 2016)

ist größe 21,5"
ich habe keine probleme mit der tretlagerhöhe, kurbellänge 175mm


----------



## ulles (4. Februar 2016)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ist größe 21,5"
> ich habe keine probleme mit der tretlagerhöhe, kurbellänge 175mm


hab meins mit 160er pike in 650B und 175er kurbel aufgebaut. da musst du schon höllisch acht geben, ist sehr tief. dafür aber ein überragendes "im bike stehen" im trail!!! 
eine 170er kurbel passt wohl besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2016)

ulles schrieb:


> da musst du schon höllisch acht geben, ist sehr tief


wie tief ist den sehr tief?
hast du mal gemessene Werte ?


----------



## sbradl (4. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie tief ist den sehr tief?
> hast du mal gemessene Werte ?


Hab ich irgendwo hier im Forum vor kurzem gepostet


----------



## sbradl (4. Februar 2016)

Ca. 28cm bis Unterkante Tretlager bei 26" mit 160er Pike


----------



## Tompfl (24. Februar 2016)

Hat den jemand von Euch schon mal einen Summit Rider mit breiten 26" Laufrädern und folgende Reifen 
Surly Dirt Wizard 26 x 2.75 oder ähnlich getestet?
Entworfen für 50 mm Felgen kommt der 2.75er Dirt Wizard auf 27,5" Gesamtdurchmesser.
Die Mindestfelgenbreite beträgt 35 mm. 
Geht das?
Wäre für den Winter mal ne Option?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## sbradl (24. Februar 2016)

Wie breit baut der Reifen? Würde mal sagen 70mm könnte noch passen. Mindest-Felgenbreite laut BC ist aber keine 35mm...


----------



## Tompfl (24. Februar 2016)

Doch 35 mm ist schon richtig, breite des Reifens kommt dann eben auf die Felge an. Ich schau mal wie breit der bei einer 50 er Felge sein soll.


----------



## Tompfl (25. Februar 2016)

So, habe die Angaben nochmal geprüft, min. Felgenbreite ist lt. Angabe von Surly definitiv 35mm. Empfohlen wird eine 50 mm Felge.
Bei Verwendung einer 50 mm Felge ist die Stollenbreite des Reifens 70,5 mm. Wenn keiner Erfahrung damit hat muss ich mal messen.


----------



## sbradl (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn der reifen nicht zu hoch baut könnte das tatsächlich passen. Ich fahr ja hinten einen 2,4er TK und da ist noch viel Luft


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Februar 2016)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Hat den jemand von Euch schon mal einen Summit Rider mit breiten 26" Laufrädern und folgende Reifen
> Surly Dirt Wizard 26 x 2.75 oder ähnlich getestet?
> Entworfen für 50 mm Felgen kommt der 2.75er Dirt Wizard auf 27,5" Gesamtdurchmesser.
> Die Mindestfelgenbreite beträgt 35 mm.
> ...




hier ein bild mit 2,35 magic marry mit 26" spank spike 35evo al felge, also viel platz ist da nicht mehr
finde auch die kettenstreben falsch geformt, ob man den rahmen mit dieser kombi wirklich mit 27,5" aufbauen kann?


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Februar 2016)

Bei mir hat mit 27,5 er  Laufrädern , der MK 2.4 mit seinen Haaren ( hatte einen leichten Seitenschlag ) am Rahmen Spuren hinterlassen.
Viel Luft war da aber eh nicht mehr. Ein 26 er hat da mehr Platz.
Da hat liteville901 recht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (29. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze mal am Ende wird der reifen nicht passen, weil er zu hoch baut.


----------



## Tompfl (1. März 2016)

Moment, moment, die Felge ist ja eine 26" und mit dem Reifen soll man auf die Aussenmaße von 27.5 kommen. Einzifes Problem ist die Breite. Ich habe heute abend Zeit, werde das ganze mal vermessen.


----------



## Tompfl (2. März 2016)

Hallo Miteinander, habe gestern gemessen, komme im Bereich wo der Reifen (27,5") dreht, auf ein Maß von ca. 75 mm. Wird zwar eng, sollte aber funktionieren. Habe auch mal Transalp angeschrieben, warte noch auf die Antwort. Ansonsten werde ich das Thema vor dem nächsten Winter nochmal aufgreifen.


----------



## Tompfl (3. März 2016)

So noch ein letzter Nachtrag dazu, lt. Transalp kommt man bei einem verbauten 27,5 x 2.4 Mountain King mit einer Flow EX Felge (25mm Innenbreite) auf 63 mm Reifenbreite. Da hat man auf jeder Seite noch 6 mm Luft. Sollte also wirklich passen. Deckt sich auch so mit meinen Vermessungen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. März 2016)

Das ein Reifen walkt und die Felge sich bewegt ist dir bewusst? 
Wenn dann der Reifen zudem nicht richtig rund läuft, wird der Rahmen sicher schnell blank sein.


----------



## Tompfl (3. März 2016)

das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber das Walken auf Achshöhe denk ich ist zu vernachlässigen. Axial 6mm Unrundheit ist viel, da hat man dann eh ein anderes Probelm. Theorie hin oder her, das muss die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## sbradl (3. März 2016)

6mm sind nicht viel... ein paar mm läuft der Reifen vielleicht unrund und den Rest machen Querbelastungen. Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt, wie viel Platz am Ende wirklich ist.


----------



## greatwhite (4. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem HT Rahmen mit X12 Achse auf das Summitrider X12 27,5“  gestoßen.
Da meine Frau zwischenzeitlich schon mal gern eine Tour mitfahren würde soll jetzt auf Basis dieses Rahmens ein Touren/Trailbike für sie entstehen.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein Keller einiges an Komponenten beherbergt könnte so zudem recht günstig ein „Einsteiger-MTB entstehen.
Ein LRS in 26“ und Felgen-Innenbreite von 24mm sowie eine 26“ Fox 32 mit 130mm sollen verbaut werden, ebenfalls eine ReverbStealth Stütze.
Schaltungstechnisch soll es so einfach wie nur möglich werden. 1x10 oder 1x11, Shimano.

Gibt’s einen Haken an dem Plan?
Freue mich über Eure Anregungen.


----------



## gpzmandel (4. April 2016)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem HT Rahmen mit X12 Achse auf das Summitrider X12 27,5“  gestoßen.
> Da meine Frau zwischenzeitlich schon mal gern eine Tour mitfahren würde soll jetzt auf Basis dieses Rahmens ein Touren/Trailbike für sie entstehen.
> ...



Welche Bedenken hast Du ? Leg los und hab Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (4. April 2016)

...eigentlich höchstens die 26" Gabel mit nur 130mm. 
Aber für meine Frau würde das locker reichen, nur ist dann auch noch die Geometrie vertretbar?
Wenns ansonsten passen würde wärs sicher ein schönes Bike bei moderaten Ausgaben.


----------



## hardtails (4. April 2016)

tretlagerhöhe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frag...-rahmen-geometrie.718377/page-2#post-13510598

 bei 130 wird der sitzwinkel recht steil, ansonsten warum nciht


----------



## Tandu (4. April 2016)

fahre ihn auch mit 26 Pike und da ist das Tretlager schon sehr  tief 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## greatwhite (5. April 2016)

Tandu schrieb:


> fahre ihn auch mit 26 Pike und da ist das Tretlager schon sehr  tief
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Bin jetzt was Geometrien angeht nicht der Kenner... Hoffe dass das Bike zumindest in leichterem Geläuf gut fahrbar bleibt.


----------



## greatwhite (6. April 2016)

Nach einem Telefonat mit Transalp hab ich nun einen Rahmen in S bestellt - Vorfreude


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2016)

weiß jemand ob man hinten eine 203mm scheiber verbauen darf und kann?
meine mt5 macht hinten fürchterliche geräusche wenn es steil ist und man langsam fährt. 
neue scheibe war schonmal erfolglos.
jetzt wollte ich mla hinten/vorne tauschen und schauen ob dann die geräsuche von vorne kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (26. April 2016)

Das steht auf der TA Seite :

Bei der Post Mount 6" Scheibenbremsaufnahme kann man 160mm Bremsscheiben direkt montieren. 180mm, 185mm, 200mm und 203mm Bremsscheiben sind mittels eines Adapters ebenfalls kompatibel. Die maximal zulässige Reifenbreite beträgt 27.5x2.4 Zoll.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## gpzmandel (26. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man hinten eine 203mm scheiber verbauen darf und kann?
> meine mt5 macht hinten fürchterliche geräusche wenn es steil ist und man langsam fährt.
> neue scheibe war schonmal erfolglos.
> jetzt wollte ich mla hinten/vorne tauschen und schauen ob dann die geräsuche von vorne kommen...


Hallo welchen Sinn macht das eine so große Scheibe hinten zu fahren es reicht eine 180 völlig aus. Man bremst 70% vorne 30% hinten. Ich baue gerade den Rahmen mit einer 160 er Scheibe auf. Umso größer die Scheibe um so mehr Schwingungen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo welchen Sinn macht das eine so große Scheibe hinten zu fahren es reicht eine 180 völlig aus. Man bremst 70% vorne 30 hinten. Ich baue gerade den Rahmen mit einer 160 er Scheibe auf. Umso größer die Scheibe um so mehr Schwingungen.
> Gruß Maik




der sinn der sache ist die ursachenforschung.
steht doch da


----------



## gpzmandel (26. April 2016)

Mach doch mal eine 180 drauf und die Geräusche sind weg. Der Hinterbau verwindet sich doch mit bei so einer großen Scheibe. Ist zwar nicht viel aber soviel das die Scheibe schleift.


----------



## hardtails (27. April 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Mach doch mal eine 180 drauf und die Geräusche sind weg.




Du wirst wahrscheinlich 160 meinen
Leider keine da.

Aber man kann und darf hinten 203mm montieren.....


----------



## Mountain77 (28. April 2016)

Da ich zur 100kg Fraktion gehöre habe in meinem Summitrider hinten eine 203 Scheibe (Magura Wave und Hope), diese Reserve gönn ich mir und kann so auch den LRS auch direkt ins Fully umsetzen. Bisher keine Probleme mit schleifen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2016)

es gibt einfach Kombinationen aus Bremsen, Scheiben, Beläge und Rahmen, die quietschen, jaulen oder pfeifen und man bekommt es kaum weg.

Eventuell mal Scheiben anderer Hersteller probieren oder welche mit Spider oder andere (Fremd) Beläge (Organisch/metall) 
Auch mal den Bremssattel abschrauben und kontrollieren ob die Auflagefläche der PM Sockel am Rahmen plan und parallel zueinander sowie sauber und farbfrei sind. Den Adapter und den Bremssattel ebenso kontrollieren.
Wieder alles montieren und mit den vorgeschriebenen Anzugmomenten festziehen. Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen. 
Gleiches Spiel bei der Bremsscheibe. Auch hier demontieren, sauber machen, alte Schraubensicherung entfernen und wieder ordentlich mit frischer Schraubensicherung montieren. Scheibe eventuell um eine 1/4 bis 1/2 Umdrehung versetzt montieren. 
Eine meiner Elixir fängt das quietschen an wenn die Beläge zu 2/3 verschlissen sind. Da die Scheibe auch schon Richtung Verschleißgrenze geht, kommen dann die Kolben recht weit raus und das Ganze neigt zum aufschwingen.

Die Suche kann langwierig sein und muss leider nicht unbedingt zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## ulles (10. Mai 2016)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Nach einem Telefonat mit Transalp hab ich nun einen Rahmen in S bestellt - Vorfreude


Der Summitrider Rahmen ist ein echter Tiefflieger. Das hat seine Vorteile, aber selbst bei 27,5" wäre eine Kurbelarmlänge von 170 mm die bessere Wahl, um nicht ständig aufzusetzen. Bei 26" Aufbau ein Muss!

Ansonsten kannst Du auch ein 29er damit aufbauen, z.B. mit 140er Revelation (entspricht in der Höhe einer 27,5" 160er Pike) und ein 29er Hinterrad mit z.B. Conti X-King 2.2. Dazu ein etwas längerer Vorbau mit 80 mm, und du hast ein tolles Trail-/ Tourenbike!


----------



## greatwhite (10. Mai 2016)

Hi ulles,
Das Bike hab ich schon fertig. Wurde mit 165er XT 1x11 Kurbel / 26" / 32er 130mm Fox Gabel aufgebaut.
Tretlager liegt schon tief, ist aber für den momentanen Einsatz o.k.

Edit: Bildchen...


----------



## hardtails (23. Mai 2016)

hat eigentlich jemand mal den Summitriderahmen komplet ohne Teiel gewgen?
war gerade überrascht das ich bei 21,5er mit Folterbanksattel bei ziemlich genau bei 12,6kg lande.
Fahrfertig mit Rahmenschutz, Flaschenhalter, Handyhalterung und Werkzeug bei 12,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (24. Mai 2016)

donei schrieb:


> Minion DHR II 2,4 ist zu breit, Schulterstollen haben L+R ca.2mm Luft.
> Ich hab wieder auf Kenda umgestellt, seit meine Contis wieder Eiern.
> Was auch nicht schlecht ist, VR Maxxis Ardent 2,40, HR 2,25er  oder VR Kenda Nevegal 2,35er HR Kenda Karma 2,20er. Ist halt einfach Schade das man beim  Summitrider 2 hinten eingeschränkt ist.



Ein Jahr später hat nun der Umstieg geklappt. VR Maxxis Ardent 2,40, HR 2,25. Montage auf die ZTR Felgen bleibt ein Gefummel aber bei weiten nicht mehr wir bei den Schwalbe und den Conti. Fahreigenschaften passen, aktuell würde ich die Maxxis zwischen Schwalbe NN und Conte MK einordnen .... Platz 1 Conti, Platz 2 Maxxis, Platz 3 Schwalbe.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2016)

kommski schrieb:


> .... Fahreigenschaften passen, aktuell würde ich die Maxxis zwischen Schwalbe NN und Conte MK einordnen .... Platz 1 Conti, Platz 2 Maxxis, Platz 3 Schwalbe.


So eine Einstufung ist natürlich sehr abhängig vom vorhandenen Untergrund und der persönlichen Fahrweise & Vorlieben 
Bei mir tauschen Conti und Schwalbe die Plätze. Conti zickt mir bei tubeless zu sehr rum und mag auch die geringen Drücke nicht die ich üblicherweise fahre. Der MK ist bei mir nach der 2. Tour wieder runtergeflogen nachdem er sich bei einem kleinen Sprung völlig verzogen hatte.
Der Ardent in 2.25 war mir persönlich in sandigem Geläuf nicht spurstabil genug.
Dem NN ziehe ich zumindest vorne ein Hans Dampf oder ein Fat Albert vor.
Aber wie gesagt, ist alles doch sehr persönlich


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Soundstream (15. Oktober 2016)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Transalp Summitrider 4 (20er)
> Grüße aus BY
> M
> Anhang anzeigen 323006



Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir demnächst das neue 2017 Sumitrider von TA kaufen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Gabel das Bike oben verbaut hat und wieviel Federweg vorhanden ist? Bin am überlegen ob ich das bike mit der 150er oder der 160er Pyke kaufen soll...

Wisst Ihr ob das 2017er Sumitrider noch immer Probleme mit der Reifenfreiheit am Rahmen hat? Überlege gar 2,5er oder 2,6er Reifen auf diesem Bike zu fahren...


----------



## sbradl (16. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt ein 2017er Summitrider? Die Probleme mit der Reifenfreiheit waren bei der ersten Generation. Bei der zweiten sind die eigentlich gelöst, zumindest findest du kaum Hardtails wo ein 27,5er TrailKing 2,4" reinpasst...


----------



## Soundstream (16. Oktober 2016)

Jaja es gibt schon ein 2017er!
Im Grunde gibt es sogar zwei verschiedene Summitrider Komplettbikes von TA.
Das eine hat eine REVELATION 150er und das andere eine PIKE 160er Gebal.
Möchte mir sehr gerne eines für die kommende Saison kaufen, überlege grade nur welches.

https://transalp-bikes.com/hardtail...ze-gravity_9_vertical_zero_offset_400mm_lange

https://transalp-bikes.com/hardtail...t_shadow_plus_schaltwerk_kassette_11_42_zahne


----------



## sbradl (16. Oktober 2016)

Auf der Webseite finde ich nix zu 2017er Rahmen. Ich vermute mal dabei geht es nur um die Anbauteile. Die beiden Varianten mit Revelation und Pike sind die selben Rahmen.

Ich würde eher zu Pike greifen, kommt auf den Geldbeutel und den Einsatzbereich an.

Einen 2,6" Reifen bekommste da aber nicht rein! Da bräuchtest du schon eher ein B+ Bike


----------



## donei (16. Oktober 2016)

In 26" geht ein 2,60er Reifen locker rein. Bei 26" hat die Sitz und Kettenstrebe die größte Aufweitung von 80mm.


----------



## Milschmann (16. Oktober 2016)

Ist das dann auch noch schlammtauglich? wenn ich mir die 70mm bei meinem Summitrider V2 ansehe, ist da alles blitzeblank gescheuert. Mit 2,4er (Ardent) Reifen wohlgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (16. Oktober 2016)

Soundstream schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir demnächst das neue 2017 Sumitrider von TA kaufen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Gabel das Bike oben verbaut hat und wieviel Federweg vorhanden ist? Bin am überlegen ob ich das bike mit der 150er oder der 160er Pyke kaufen soll...
> ...



das ist ein alter rahmen, denn bekommst du so nicht mehr 
ansonsten sind die 2017er rahmen die gleichen wie 2016


----------



## Soundstream (16. Oktober 2016)

Das ist das aktuelle Summitrider von TA! Modell 2017 steht auf deren Homepage...
Also der Cont 2,4er ist mir hoch bzw. breit genug, sieht echt stark aus


----------



## sbradl (17. Oktober 2016)

Soundstream schrieb:


> Das ist das aktuelle Summitrider von TA! Modell 2017 steht auf deren Homepage...
> Also der Cont 2,4er ist mir hoch bzw. breit genug, sieht echt stark aus


Er meint der Rahmen mit dem Reifenfreiheitsproblem ist ein altes Modell, welches du nicht mehr bekommst (außer vielleicht von mir, ich hab einen rumliegen  ).


----------



## Soundstream (17. Oktober 2016)

Alles klaro 
Soll ich jetzt schon bestellen oder macht es Sinn noch auf das Frühjahr zu warten?


----------



## sbradl (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube bei Transalp tut sich an den Preisen nicht soviel übers Jahr. Wenn du jetzt fahren willst, dann kauf jetzt  Du kannst ja vorher mal anfragen, ob sich irgendwas bis zum Frühjahr ändert (neuer Jahrgang von irgendwelchen Anbauteilen oder so)


----------



## Tompfl (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich fahre das Summitrider mit 32 mm breiten Laufräden und nen 2,35 Fat Albert und habe noch richtig viel Platz zu den Kettenstreben.
Und der Albert baut breit und hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundstream (17. Oktober 2016)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das Summitrider mit 32 mm breiten Laufräden und nen 2,35 Fat Albert und habe noch richtig viel Platz zu den Kettenstreben.
> Und der Albert baut breit und hoch.



Klingt echt gut 
Könntest du mal ein paar Fotos machen und hier rein stellen? Sprichst du von 27,5 Zoll oder 26 Zoll?

@sbradl 
Wenns nach dem ginge hätte ich schon vor Tagen schon bestellen müssen^^
Ich werde bei den Jungs heute mal anrufen.


----------



## donei (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier mit 27,5" LRS mit Conti MK 2,40er der sehr breit (62mm) u. Hoch ausfällt. L+R bei Ketten und Sitzstreben ist noch 0,7cm Platz.
Ein 26" LR läuft genau bei der größten Aufweitung (80mm) der Sitz u. Kettenstrebe. Ein Reifen mit 66mm hat da locker platz.
Bin auch gerne mit meinen Zwitter-LRS 27,5"F +26,0"R unterwegs mit meinem Summitrider III 27,5"-Rahmen 2016. (2017 ist der gleiche Rahmen.)


----------



## Tompfl (18. Oktober 2016)

Soundstream schrieb:


> Klingt echt gut
> Könntest du mal ein paar Fotos machen und hier rein stellen? Sprichst du von 27,5 Zoll oder 26 Zoll?
> 
> @sbradl
> ...


Bilder kommen spätestens am Wochenende, ist schon immer dunkel wenn ich heim komme.
Gesprochen habe ich von 27,5", sieht man aber ja auch schon schön bei donei seim Radl.


----------



## Soundstream (23. Oktober 2016)

@Tompfl kannst du ggf. noch ein paar Fotos wie besprochen machen?

Danke


----------



## Tompfl (26. Oktober 2016)

Soundstream schrieb:


> @Tompfl kannst du ggf. noch ein paar Fotos wie besprochen machen?
> 
> Danke


Sorry Soundstream, Bilder kommen in den nächsten Tagen, hab mega viel um die Ohren.


----------



## Soundstream (26. Oktober 2016)

Kein Ding  Danke !!!


----------



## Tompfl (28. Oktober 2016)

So hier mal die versprochenen Bilder, hoffe man sieht einigermaßen die Reifenfreiheit.
Nochmal die verbauten Laufräder in 27.5".


----------



## hardtails (28. Oktober 2016)

16er oder 18er ?


----------



## sbradl (28. Oktober 2016)

16er kann es nicht sein, das hat kein Sitzrohr gusset und kein gebogenes unterrohr


----------



## donei (28. Oktober 2016)

@Tompfl : Bärig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (29. Oktober 2016)

donei schrieb:


> @Tompfl : Bärig!!


Danke, danke ist echt ein tolles Bike. Das Fully bleibt oft daheim stehen, macht echt Spass mit dem Hardtail. Größe ist 20", bin 1,83m Schrittlänge 88cm und passt perfekt.


----------



## donei (29. Oktober 2016)

@Tompfl 
Geht mir genau so, mein Fully hab ich schon vor 2jahren meinen Schwiegersohn vermacht. Vor 3jahren hab ich mir so nach Zwanzig ED-Fully Jahren, ein ED-HT (SummitriderII) aufgebaut. Hatte aber vorher schon über die Firma Transalp was gelesen. Wie schon gesagt: Summitrider aufgebaut, und mein Fully stand ab da nur immer im Keller, bis mein Schwiegersohn sich in das Fully verliebte. Vor einen Jahr hab ich mir das SummitriderIII 27,5" aufgebaut, mit dem Teil bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden!! 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Soundstream (29. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Bilder 
Aber ein 20" Rahmen kann das nicht sein oder? Für mich sieht das aus wie ein 18" Rahmen...

Ich bin auch 1,82m Groß und TA hat mir bei meiner Größe den 18" Rahmen empfohlen und der sieht genau so aus wie deiner...


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. Oktober 2016)

biete hier meinen austauschrahmen an, transalp summitrider team, größe 21.5", mit kleinteilen, preisvorschläge per pn, der käufer hat 2 jahre garantie auf den rahmen, rahmen ist neu, ungefahren & unaufgebaut


----------



## Tompfl (30. Oktober 2016)

Soundstream schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder
> Aber ein 20" Rahmen kann das nicht sein oder? Für mich sieht das aus wie ein 18" Rahmen...
> 
> Ich bin auch 1,82m Groß und TA hat mir bei meiner Größe den 18" Rahmen empfohlen und der sieht genau so aus wie deiner...


Du hast recht, hab nachgeschaut, sorry. Ist ein 18" Rahmen. War jetzt echt nicht sicher, TA hatte mir damals einen 20" empfohlen, habe mich aber dann für einen 18" entschieden und der passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Für dich denk ich auch die richtige Wahl.


----------



## hardtails (13. November 2016)

kann mal bitte jemand die  kappe messen die für die innenverlegte sattelstütze beim rahmen mitgeliefert wird.
also die innenmaße.
danke


----------



## Tompfl (15. November 2016)

Ruf doch einfach schnell bei TA an oder schreib ne Mail. Da kannst du auch gleich den Service testen.
Ansonsten als Richtwert mal nen Zughüllen Durchmesser (6 mm) nehmen.
Solltest du nicht weiterkommen melde Dich nochmal, dann versuch ich dranzudenken und messe.


----------



## rmfausi (24. November 2016)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe seit längerem mal wieder hier vorbei geschaut und muss feststellen, dass die Summitrider Rahmen
immer noch gerne Risse bekommen bei entsprechender AM/EN Nutzung. Bei meinen zwei Rahmen (erste Version) war es
wenigstens "nur" am Sitzrohr, am Steuerrohr finde ich das äußerst unangenehm, auch wenn nur XL Rahmen
betroffen wären.

Ride on, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## JayF (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

in dem Thread ist zwar schon länger nicht mehr gepostet worden, aber meine Frage passt hier eigentlich gut rein. Drum belebe ich ihn mal wieder bevor ich einen neuen aufmache.

Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem Enduro HT und das Summitrider gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin mir aber mit der Größe unsicher.... 

Ich bin 182cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Also eher lange Beine im Verhältnis zum Torso... Ich hätte da jetzt zum 20" gegriffen. 

Passt das?

Danke schon mal vorab!

VG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Januar 2018)

Hi
Ich bin den 20er mit 181cm Größe und SL von 88,5 gefahren.
Mir hat der gut gepasst. Lenker mit 30er Rise und 50er Vorbau + 1,5cm Spacer.
Sattelstütze ist dann mehr ein Antenne 
Bei meinen Fotos ist noch ein Bild vom Bike .

Grüße , Roland


----------



## BaerLee (20. Januar 2018)

Bin 1,90 und fahre die Kiste in der größten Größe, mit 50er Vorbau, als Zweitradl.
Denke, 20" passt gut bei 1,80.


----------



## JayF (20. Januar 2018)

Danke Jungs für die schnellen Antworten. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue von euch beiden, dann ist wahrscheinlich ein 21,5" auch eine Option... Werd mal noch bei TA anrufen und schauen was die mir empfehlen...


----------



## hardtails (21. Januar 2018)

920-545-170-sattel
= da bleibt dann nichtmehr viel platz für ne vario mit mehr als 125mm


----------



## JayF (21. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> 920-545-170-sattel
> = da bleibt dann nichtmehr viel platz für ne vario mit mehr als 125mm


Stimmt, auch wieder wahr...


----------



## sbradl (1. November 2018)

Hat noch jemand zufällig die Geometriedaten vom "alten" Summitrider (2. Generation, nicht X12)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (20. März 2019)

Hallo, baue grade ein Summitrider auf-
Fachfrage....
....Bremsadapter hinten mit 180mm XT nur welchen nehmen?

Danke Schwalli


----------



## sbradl (20. März 2019)

Wenn die Frage nach dem benötigen Adapter ist: der aktuelle Summitrider benötigt PM von 160 auf 180mm
Der alte Rahmen benötigt keinen Adapter


----------



## schwalli (20. März 2019)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage nach dem benötigen Adapter ist: der aktuelle Summitrider benötigt PM von 160 auf 180mm
> Der alte Rahmen benötigt keinen Adapter


Merci


----------

